# aliens



## Justjokingnotme (Oct 8, 2017)

I once watched too much alien docos and got too scared to go outside for a smoke hahaha


----------



## ravsharan (Oct 9, 2017)

so funny


----------



## greg nr (Oct 16, 2017)

hey, there is a woman in Miami who is running for a gop congressional seat who claims she was abducted by aliens - twice.

So maybe there is something to it.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 16, 2017)

I got abducted by aliens a bunch of times....Fire Alien Kush....hehe


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 19, 2017)

you should watch some Flat Earth stuff on youtube


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 20, 2017)

i had sexual relations with aliens too


----------



## greg nr (Oct 20, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> i had sexual relations with aliens too


amp's (alien massage parlor's) don't count.


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> i had sexual relations with aliens too


Which is why they left, vowing to never return.
We owe you so much thanks.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 25, 2017)

an alien playing with his erected penis


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 25, 2017)

MarWan said:


> an alien playing with his erected penis


Looks like a huge arc of electricity.


----------



## vostok (Nov 23, 2017)

Justjokingnotme said:


> I once watched too much alien docos and got too scared to go outside for a smoke hahaha


the fact that you post in the Tech Forum

and not https://www.rollitup.org/f/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy.58/

is disturbing


----------



## brewing up (Dec 3, 2017)

living in a simulation theory is a good one and quantum physics / string theory, google that stuff to get mind fucked


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 4, 2017)

True story. When I was in the Navy I sat in on a top secret seminar given by a sonar expert. Afterwards we were talking and he confirmed that the movie *The Abyss *is very very real in the way that the aliens are in our deepest oceans. He has been called out to a few sites to try an identify things on sonar that he says are no doubt aliens deep in the ocean.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 4, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> True story. When I was in the Navy I sat in on a top secret seminar given by a sonar expert. Afterwards we were talking and he confirmed that the movie *The Abyss *is very very real in the way that the aliens are in our deepest oceans. He has been called out to a few sites to try an identify things on sonar that he says are no doubt aliens deep in the ocean.


cool story bro.. like i mean its missing out on the unicorns and dragons that a really cool story needs but yeah man its got aliens in and navy and like submarines and hollywood movies and shit so cool story bro none the less


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 4, 2017)

Think about it. You go some where and 75% of it H2O and has sections that are almost unreachable by humans.Where would you hide? Or are you one of those that believe we are the only people in this universe and that the world is FLAT.


----------



## vostok (Dec 7, 2017)

Justjokingnotme said:


> I once watched too much alien docos and got too scared to go outside for a smoke hahaha


Learning English back in the day was Sesame Street,

I was never aroused by Ms Piggy

but for that little green frog was something else?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey, there is a real asteroid that is expected to strike earth in about 37 years, or come so close as to still f with us. This is from nasa, not some crackpot theologian. 

So if there are any real aliens reading this, I could use a lift. I have some good smoke to trade.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 7, 2017)

when they do show up I hope the females....... chew with their mouths closed


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 7, 2017)

brewing up said:


> living in a simulation theory is a good one and quantum physics / string theory, google that stuff to get mind fucked



We still argue about flushing before harvest here and you want to introduce string theory?

Lol. Aren’t we all confused enough?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> We still argue about flushing before harvest here and you want to introduce string theory?
> 
> Lol. Aren’t we all confused enough?


Perhaps there is a universe where cannabis is truly legal and beloved, and flushing isn't a point of controversy. Also, where taco's are free on tuesday.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 7, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Perhaps there is a universe where cannabis is truly legal and beloved, and flushing isn't a point of controversy. Also, where taco's are free on tuesday.



Perhaps. But I only pay a dollar a taco now.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 21, 2018)

http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/03/13-reasons-to-believe-aliens-are-real.html?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email

'Reasons to believe aliens are real'

WE, in spite of our nukes, internet and microwaveable Chinese food, are the pond scum.

If you believe, aliens have been watching and visiting since we started walking upright and might have even been responsible for setting us on the path to civilisation.

IF you believe. Seems like an awfully big secret to be kept so well for so long.


----------



## vostok (Mar 21, 2018)

Justjokingnotme said:


> I once watched too much alien docos and got too scared to go outside for a smoke hahaha


*in truth ...why is it only english speakers believe this stuff...?*


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> *in truth ...why is it only english speakers believe this stuff...?*



Is that true vostok? No one in other language speaking countries believe in aliens. 

I like to believe in aliens more than the over dramatic and fantasy based bible series.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, the us military seems to be releasing a lot of cockpit video recently showing some pretty unusual objects they are trying to chase. Wonder why?


----------



## SB85 (Mar 21, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Is that true vostok? No one in other language speaking countries believe in aliens.
> 
> I like to believe in aliens more than the over dramatic and fantasy based bible series.




The religious folks should have belief in "Aliens" being as they believe angels fell from the sky. Those group of folks would be considered alien being as they aren't from earth.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 21, 2018)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> i had sexual relations with aliens too


Ah, you got drunk in Glasgow too...


----------



## vostok (Mar 21, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Is that true vostok? No one in other language speaking countries believe in aliens.
> 
> I like to believe in aliens more than the over dramatic and fantasy based bible series.


no its not true ...https://www.latest-ufos.com/tag/russia/

but russia can be stranger over 50% believe in fairies

of the 2 i believe in fairies over ufo's anyday

fairies are organic unlike those salty aliens ..lol

you guys have tom cruise church../?

hfor amuzment sorry babelfish fucked!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voronezh_UFO_incident ...lol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Height_611_UFO_incident brrrrrrrrrrr1

ttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrozavodsk_phenomenon .. "anomalous phenomenon" for research purposes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunguska_event

_*https://www.latest-ufos.com/2015/12/alien-grey-seen-in-russian-womans-airplane-selfie-on-19th-december-2015/*_


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> no its not true ...https://www.latest-ufos.com/tag/russia/
> 
> but russia can be stranger over 50% believe in fairies
> 
> ...



All the actors seem to have a special church. Just like the rappers are all suddenly Illuminati. 

And I believe in trolls ever since I saw the movie Trollhunter.


----------



## vostok (Mar 21, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> All the actors seem to have a special church. Just like the rappers are all suddenly Illuminati.
> 
> And I believe in trolls ever since I saw the movie Trollhunter.


you gotta be careful of them Danish too ...lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> you gotta be careful of them Danish too ...lol



I’m afraid to go farther north now. Samsquanch!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

i've never understood this whole thing. let's say you live close to the galactic core. you have all the modern conveniences. you belong to an enlightened society that has faster than light travel, you can go pretty much anywhere in this entire galaxy you want to go to.....so you pick a remote planet, in a remote arm of the galaxy, pretty much away from anything else notable, that's populated by the recent ancestors of poo flinging monkeys, that haven't evolved out of the poo flinging behavior yet, they've just started to do it verbally. you go by hundreds of other systems, with thousands of other planets...to go to Dogpatch and hangout with Lil Abner and Daisy Mae? why the fuck would you do that? you wouldn't, and neither would beings from another, more advanced, fucking far away planet.
i DO believe in alien life, it would be incredibly arrogant to think that we are the pinnacle of creation. i just don't think the rest of the universe is into hanging out in bumfuque


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

and if they are into it, then i'm not nearly as impressed with them as i was


----------



## Fubard (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never understood this whole thing. let's say you live close to the galactic core. you have all the modern conveniences. you belong to an enlightened society that has faster than light travel, you can go pretty much anywhere in this entire galaxy you want to go to.....so you pick a remote planet, in a remote arm of the galaxy, pretty much away from anything else notable, that's populated by the recent ancestors of poo flinging monkeys, that haven't evolved out of the poo flinging behavior yet, they've just started to do it verbally. you go buy hundreds of other systems, with thousands of other planets...to go to dogpatch and hangout with lil abner and daisy mae? why the fuck would you do that? you wouldn't, and neither would beings from another, more advanced, fucking far away planet.
> i DO believe in alien life, it would be incredibly arrogant to think that we are the pinnacle of creation. i just don't think the rest of the universe is into hanging out in bumfuque


If you were a stoned alien, wouldn't you want to watch the slow motion train wreck called "Earth"?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> If you were a stoned alien, wouldn't you want to watch the slow motion train wreck called "Earth"?


i understand what you're saying, but i'm an aberration....i do NOT enjoy jerry springer...or jackass, or anything like it. to me it's a reminder of how far we have to go, and it's a long fucking way. i hope anyone advanced enough to get here, wouldn't be amused either


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> If you were a stoned alien, wouldn't you want to watch the slow motion train wreck called "Earth"?


Given the properties of cannabis, it's a good bet that if aliens did visit us in the past, they left it as an invasive species. Probably dropped a seed or two and it was all history from there.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

vostok said:


> *in truth ...why is it only english speakers believe this stuff...?*


Not true. There's a Russian group of long standing who have contributed many sightings.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, the us military seems to be releasing a lot of cockpit video recently showing some pretty unusual objects they are trying to chase. Wonder why?


To distract us from the headlines...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

We will create our own aliens, if we live long enough;

The first baby born off planet will be an alien.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> We will create our own aliens, if we live long enough;
> 
> The first baby born off planet will be an alien.


Will probably be undocumented.......


----------



## vostok (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never understood this whole thing. let's say you live close to the galactic core. you have all the modern conveniences. you belong to an enlightened society that has faster than light travel, you can go pretty much anywhere in this entire galaxy you want to go to.....so you pick a remote planet, in a remote arm of the galaxy, pretty much away from anything else notable, that's populated by the recent ancestors of poo flinging monkeys, that haven't evolved out of the poo flinging behavior yet, they've just started to do it verbally. you go by hundreds of other systems, with thousands of other planets...to go to Dogpatch and hangout with Lil Abner and Daisy Mae? why the fuck would you do that? you wouldn't, and neither would beings from another, more advanced, fucking far away planet.
> i DO believe in alien life, it would be incredibly arrogant to think that we are the pinnacle of creation. i just don't think the rest of the universe is into hanging out in bumfuque


totally disagree but love the 'Poo Flinging' thats us Poo Flingers ....lol wait this just in .....






*Tests on a six-inch-long mummified skeleton from Chile
confirm that it represents the remains of a newborn with multiple mutations in key genes.*

Despite being the size of a foetus, initial tests had suggested the bones were of a child aged six to eight.

These highly unusual features prompted wild speculation about its origin.

Now, DNA testing indicates that the estimated age of the bones and other anomalies may have been a result of the genetic mutations.

Details of the work have been published in the journal Genome Research.

In addition to its exceptionally small height, the skeleton had several unusual physical features,

such as fewer than expected ribs and a cone-shaped head.

The remains were initially discovered in a pouch in the abandoned nitrate mining town of La Noria. 

From there, they found their way into a private collection in Spain.

Some wondered whether the remains, dubbed Ata after the Atacama region where they were discovered,

could in fact be the remains of a non-human primate.

A documentary, called Sirius, even suggested it could be evidence of alien visitations.........(yawn wheres RIU?)

_(http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-43489246)_


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 22, 2018)

Hollywood and NASA are in cahoots you dorks. NASA has THE finest studio in Hollywood. Now why would they need that? For fake ISS footage? They want you to pay your hard earned dollars to watch all their sci fi outer space movies. Stanley Kubrick faked the moon landings for the C.I.A. and there is no outer space. The earth is a bio-dome. Look up operation fishbowl and high altitude nuclear testing in the early 60's in the south pacific. This was initiated just after operation high jump and operation deep freeze were completed in the Antarctica. The Antarctic Treaty ...just do your research. The surface of the ocean making a 360 degree curve, outer space with aliens light years away. I have to SMDH because it's so fucking stupid.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Hollywood and NASA are in cahoots you dorks. NASA has THE finest studio in Hollywood. Now why would they need that? For fake ISS footage? They want you to pay your hard earned dollars to watch all their sci fi outer space movies. Stanley Kubrick faked the moon landings for the C.I.A. and there is no outer space. The earth is bio-dome. Look up operation fishbowl and high altitude nuclear testing in the early 60's in the south pacific. This was initiated just after operation high jump and operation deep freeze were completed in the Antarctica. The Antarctic Treaty ...just do your research.



You just keep peddling your silly ideas every new thread you think someone will listen. 

Everything you have posted is a rediculous you tube conspiracy vid. 

We posted 40 pages of proof against you on the flat earth thread. 

Carry on.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You just keep peddling your silly ideas every new thread you think someone will listen.
> 
> Everything you have posted is a rediculous you tube conspiracy vid.
> 
> ...


Go molest Yoda.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Go molest Yoda.



What a weird thing to say. 

Try. I’m wrong.


----------



## vostok (Mar 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Hollywood and NASA are in cahoots you dorks. NASA has THE finest studio in Hollywood. Now why would they need that? For fake ISS footage? They want you to pay your hard earned dollars to watch all their sci fi outer space movies. Stanley Kubrick faked the moon landings for the C.I.A. and there is no outer space. The earth is a bio-dome. Look up operation fishbowl and high altitude nuclear testing in the early 60's in the south pacific. This was initiated just after operation high jump and operation deep freeze were completed in the Antarctica. The Antarctic Treaty ...just do your research. The surface of the ocean making a 360 degree curve, outer space with aliens light years away. I have to SMDH because it's so fucking stupid.


you don't sound very retarded by me ...?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

vostok said:


> you don't sound very retarded by me ...?



You live on the flat earth with RG?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 22, 2018)

I know for a fact that many of the heavy posters on this site are aliens.......or at least aliens have taken their brains and replaced them with oatmeal.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I know for a fact that many of the heavy posters on this site are aliens.......or at least aliens have taken their brains and replaced them with oatmeal.



Almost. Replaced with cannabanoids.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Go molest Yoda.


Lol

Try it sweetie


----------



## Fubard (Mar 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i understand what you're saying, but i'm an aberration....i do NOT enjoy jerry springer...or jackass, or anything like it. to me it's a reminder of how far we have to go, and it's a long fucking way. i hope anyone advanced enough to get here, wouldn't be amused either


I would class you as perfectly normal, in my eyes, for all that the likes of Springer, Jackass and the idiots on YouTube are is the modern day equivalent of the tours of Bethlem where, for a few shillings, you could go and mock the lunatics, throw things at them and even buy pointy sticks to poke the loons to make them more loony. 

Nowadays we have people who provide such "entertainment" not only for free but also voluntarily, which does make you wonder how much humanity has regressed in this wonderful age of the internet and TV.

Regarding how far we have to go, we know more about space than the ocean(s) on this planet, we can put a man on the moon but still can't get one on Michelle Rodriguez, and still can't manage to avoid stepping in a dog turd. That tells us all we need to know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/22/science/ata-mummy-alien-chile.html

sorry Vostok


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I know for a fact that many of the heavy posters on this site are aliens.......or at least aliens have taken their brains and replaced them with oatmeal.


i can go for the oatmeal thing, but i would expect an alien that knows how to build a craft capable of galactic travel to be too fucking smart to waste his time posting shit here


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a sexual encounter with bigfoot ....not by choice.... He just kept laughing about how we think his name is Big Foot because of his feet.



It's not...... I also got the impression that Big Foot's and aliens are pretty much crips and bloods. They're in a power struggle for human resources.....mostly butthole.


Be safe people.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can go for the oatmeal thing, but i would expect an alien that knows how to build a craft capable of galactic travel to be too fucking smart to waste his time posting shit here


If they need to dumb it down to fit in. I can't think of a better place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I had a sexual encounter with bigfoot ....not by choice.... He just kept laughing about how we think his name is Big Foot because of his feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's probably the only resource we have that can't be found elsewhere in the galaxy....this planet IS the source of all assholes


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 23, 2018)

Look into buying a telescope research says just get some good binoculars. All you idiots are doing is watching lights that are fixed into the firmament under magnification. There was a guy on ebay that had sold 6 or 7 pairs of german made binoculars months before for 900 to 1,200 bux each and was then trying to sell a enormous $8,000 custom made telescope. Dude lived in Wyoming far away from the city and light pollution. He still didn't find what he was hoping he would see. Aliens in the Antarctic or deep ocean? That would be more believable i guess for fuck sakes.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Look into buying a telescope research says just get some good binoculars. All you idiots are doing is watching lights that are fixed into the firmament under magnification. There was a guy on ebay that had sold 6 or 7 pairs of german made binoculars months before for 900 to 1,200 bux each and was then trying to sell a enormous $8,000 custom made telescope. Dude lived in Wyoming far away from the city and light pollution. He still didn't find what he was hoping he would see. Aliens in the Antarctic or deep ocean? That would be more believable i guess for fuck sakes.



One of my old friends from high school got a job at the Vermont observatory. He told what he saw different than your silly comment with no proof of anything but your word as usual. 

He also listened to the stars and such and could track their movements. 

I have never said this to anyone but you need LESS pot dude. You are permantly hallucinating.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe someone could tell me what this is that was passing over my backyard earlier this year ?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 23, 2018)

I have seen planes overhead here with big discs on the wings that look like that from a distance.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 23, 2018)

Whatever it is was about a hundred yards up and about a hundred yards away, you can see it's lower than the chemtrail, it was about over a friend of mine's house down the street and it was mainly stationary until it instantly disappeared 

.. I'm just asking cuz I don't know what it is and nobody else seems to either ?

I have been contacted several times by mufon state director regarding this photo, so it seems to have even the pros a little confused ? Expecting visit from Men In Black any minute


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Maybe someone could tell me what this is that was passing over my backyard earlier this year ?


that looks like the horn in my truck....
could be a drone, i don't keep up on the silhouettes of air craft.get a better picture and maybe we can see more.
people show you a whole roll of crisp, perfectly focused pictures, then they get to the picture of big foot and all the sudden they can't remember how to focus


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have seen planes overhead here with big discs on the wings that look like that from a distance.


the planes with big discs on their wings are either gathering weather information, or tracking radar signals.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 24, 2018)

So that's one (or two) votes for plane? (Maybe I should make a poll) Here's a picture of a plane with a disk

https://goo.gl/images/CPtgze

.. does it look like the object in the picture?


I guess my point mentioning the ongoing moufon investigation is that it's not a plane. They have pretty good photo equipment I guess and they don't know what it is either but they know it's something real, not a photoshop.

.. whatever it was I was sitting on my back porch getting high, took the picture of it and continued to get high

I don't see any resemblance to any known object including a plane, baloon, bird, kite or anything I've ever seen and anyway it was only there for a split second and then disappeared

What's most interesting to me is the small aura or disturbance of the air around the object (in the highlighted picture it appears bluish)

I come here to grow and have little interest in this topic, but saw this thread and wanted to share
-good luck

Edit to add that while I may not know what it is I know what it isn't. I've lived less than 5 miles from a major airport all my life. I know what's a plane and what isn't. Also as mentioned it wasn't moving, not really sure what it was doing before it disappeared Into thin air


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)

mufon isn't a government agency, they have no one regulating them, they seem like the more reasonable voices in a sea of insanity...maybe they ain't as crazy as the guys with the tinfoil hats...but they ain't sane.
planes can fly at pretty much any angle, they don't have to present an easily recognizable silhouette to you on the ground.

(What's most interesting to me is the small aura or disturbance of the air around the object (in the highlighted picture it appears bluish))
funny, that appears to me to be bad photoshop matching......don't wanna call anyone a liar.....but you're claiming to have taken this picture.....which really looks fake as hell to me....so......you're a liar

sure that's not an old car horn you had laying around the garage?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 24, 2018)

My friend I'm in a big city planes aren't doing stunts above me, there's regular route traffic 24/7 above me, I even know which planes fly at about what time of day by now. You can go look at all angles of those disk-planes, or birds balloons, kites whatever, don't matter to me, cuz it ain't none of them

.. then there's the (unnoticed) fact that it was there for maybe a second if that, I wasn't even taking a picture of it I was taking a picture of heavy chemtrail action to be honest, but for some reason it needed to be in my picture

.. so anyone can and will believe whatever one want, it's all it's fine with me, I don't know what it is either but I know what it isn't. 

I already have my answer regarding all this stuff but don't feel compelled to share it, I come here to grow weed
-best wishes


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry mate, but the second you mention "chemtrails "...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)

vapor trails, the only chemicals in them are incompletely combusted fuel.....
you can spray anything you want in the air, and if you do it right, it won't leave any trails. if they were really doing this kind of shit, they'd wait till there was cloud cover and spray it above the clouds so you could never see it. or just do it at night.....but no, they decide to spray stuff in the air they don't want you to know about, in the most visibly obvious way they are able to, short of setting it on fire. makes sense.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Sorry mate, but the second you mention "chemtrails "...


Like I said and with all due respect could care less what anyone believes, and/or repeats over and over (I already know everybody already has all the answers), well almost everybody I guess, but sadly not me, I have no idea what it is? I only know what it isn't. I also know this topic doesn't interest me, at least for the purpose of this forum. I come here to grow weed.

The picture is what it is (whatever it is?) enjoy it..! (that's why I posted it) if one need to believe it's a plane or bird or Superman or whatever makes one comfortable have at it..!

Look up once in awhile folks, you might be surprised what you see..? 
-good luck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)

i look up all the time, and i've yet to see a ufo. or an alien. or a bigfoot. or the loch ness monster. or a ghost.....
isn't reality strange enough? why imagine things when we have no idea about how 90% of our own planet operates?


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i look up all the time, and i've yet to see a ufo. or an alien. or a bigfoot. or the loch ness monster. or a ghost.....
> isn't reality strange enough? why imagine things when we have no idea about how 90% of our own planet operates?


It's no secret that the first sighting of the Loch Ness Monster came from someone on his way home after a night in the pub.

And if you ever go to Inverness, you'll see plenty monsters out at the weekends.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2018)

Chemtrails are real,... just look it up. After all they can't put it on the internet if it's not true, right?


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Like I said and with all due respect could care less what anyone believes, and/or repeats over and over (I already know everybody already has all the answers), well almost everybody I guess, but sadly not me, I have no idea what it is? I only know what it isn't. I also know this topic doesn't interest me, at least for the purpose of this forum. I come here to grow weed.
> 
> The picture is what it is (whatever it is?) enjoy it..! (that's why I posted it) if one need to believe it's a plane or bird or Superman or whatever makes one comfortable have at it..!
> 
> ...


Your "pictures" were blurry and unclear and could have been anything, even some Joey's radio controlled plane. There's no reference points for distance, only your guesstimations on height and distance.

So if it looks like what comes out of the arse of a male bovine, splats like what comes out of the arse of a male bovine and smells like what comes out of the arse of a male bovine, then it ain't a duck.

Will the next instalment include 9/11?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 24, 2018)

I think the aliens have been watching us from a safe distance for a long time.

If I lived in the same neighborhood as a bunch of crazy motherfuckers who would kill each other with nuclear weapons, that's what I'd be doing. For damn sure I'd be keeping an eye on their progress building and flying spacecraft.

Recent data from various observation projects has confirmed that well over 50% of all stars we can see have solar systems with planets, many of which are in the 'goldilocks zone' of temperatures allowing liquid water and therefore life like ours. Or, not like ours.

The idea that aliens don't exist or don't know we're here strikes me as the less likely scenario.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I think the aliens have been watching us from a safe distance for a long time.
> 
> If I lived in the same neighborhood as a bunch of crazy motherfuckers who would kill each other with nuclear weapons, that's what I'd be doing. For damn sure I'd be keeping an eye on their progress building and flying spacecraft.
> 
> ...



Sure makes more sense than the Old Testament. 

But I wonder if the other life forms are even recognizable by us. We focus on “class m” planets like Star Trek but who is to say life can’t be very different than our perspective. 

And then bring in alternate universes for all different life forms. A whole lot could be going on right where we stand even. Or really far away. 

Can we see or are we infantile in the scheme of the universe?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)

i definitely think they exist. i doubt they are aware of us. you have to take into consideration the vast size of the galaxy.
while it's actually kind of puny compared to other galaxies, it is 100,000 light years across. the closest neighbor we have is the alpha centauri trinary system, which is 4.37 light years. unless they have found faster than light propulsion, they fastest they could possibly make a round trip is a little more than 9 years, and that is under constant .95C acceleration .
Sirius is 8.6 light years. then things get exponentially farther away. if they haven't found a means of propulsion at least .95% as fast as light, they better live a hell of a long time, and carry spare parts


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i look up all the time, and i've yet to see a ufo. or an alien. or a bigfoot. or the loch ness monster. or a ghost.....
> isn't reality strange enough? why imagine things when we have no idea about how 90% of our own planet operates?


If we have no idea about how 90% of our own planet operates then why do you think the flat earth theory is moronic, idiotic etc. etc. Flat earth is a disc app. 24,000 miles in diameter surrounded by a ring of ice called Antarctica. On the spring equinox the sun is (90 degrees) directly above the equator and is seen at 45 degrees above the horizon at 45 degrees north AND south latitude. The distance from the equator to either 45 degrees north OR 45 degrees south latitude is 1/8 of the earth's diameter, or app. 3,000 miles therefore the sun must be some 3,000 miles away.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If we have no idea about how 90% of our own planet operates then why do you think the flat earth theory is moronic, idiotic etc. etc. Flat earth is a disc app. 24,000 miles in diameter surrounded by a ring of ice called Antarctica. On the spring equinox the sun is (90 degrees) directly above the equator and is seen at 45 degrees above the horizon at 45 degrees north AND south latitude. The distance from the equator to either 45 degrees north OR 45 degrees south latitude is 1/8 of the earth's diameter, or app. 3,000 miles therefore the sun must be some 3,000 miles away.



Lol. Your like an unwanted Evangelist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If we have no idea about how 90% of our own planet operates then why do you think the flat earth theory is moronic, idiotic etc. etc. Flat earth is a disc app. 24,000 miles in diameter surrounded by a ring of ice called Antarctica. On the spring equinox the sun is (90 degrees) directly above the equator and is seen at 45 degrees above the horizon at 45 degrees north AND south latitude. The distance from the equator to either 45 degrees north OR 45 degrees south latitude is 1/8 of the earth's diameter, or app. 3,000 miles therefore the sun must be some 3,000 miles away.


i just don't understand how an adult with no learning disability or brain damage can believe the utter garbage you keep saying you believe. the math you quote is so far wrong it's not even amusing. this whole "theory" doesn't even deserve that name. it's not a viable theory. people realized it thousands of years ago, changed their minds, and quit looking back. why are you trying to convince people of stupidity that people with abacuses and weights on strings figured out was bullshit 3 thousand years ago? if you can't join the 21st century, at least join the 18th....they knew what the fuck was going on


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't understand how an adult with no learning disability or brain damage can believe the utter garbage you keep saying you believe. the math you quote is so far wrong it's not even amusing. this whole "theory" doesn't even deserve that name. it's not a viable theory. people realized it thousands of years ago, changed their minds, and quit looking back. why are you trying to convince people of stupidity that people with abacuses and weights on strings figured out was bullshit 3 thousand years ago? if you can't join the 21st century, at least join the 18th....they knew what the fuck was going on


Perpetual motion is impossible therefore so is your current pseudo science heliocentric theory of the solar system. It pisses you off because you know you been duped by NASA. Water always finds it's level yet you think it makes a 360 degree curve and forms a sphere ?!?! To me that's some garbage fo real breh. Lighthouses work because the ocean is flat. It's why they can be seen 40 plus miles away. Again Navy radar would have no range if the oceans curved. Laser sights would be off etc etc. Weapon systems function at long range because the ocean is flat Globetard.  P.S. Measure 45 degrees latitude to the equator.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Perpetual motion is impossible therefore so is your current pseudo science heliocentric theory of the solar system. It pisses you off because you know you been duped by NASA. Water always finds it's level yet you think it makes a 360 degree curve and forms a sphere ?!?! To me that's some garbage fo real breh. Lighthouses work because the ocean is flat. It's why they can be seen 40 plus miles away. Again Navy radar would have no range if the oceans curved. Laser sights would be off etc etc. Weapon systems function at long range because the ocean is flat Globetard.


god damn it dude, you go back on ignore...i tried, and you lasted two posts before you became so idiotic i had to just turn you off. EVERYTHING you say is wrong...EVERYTHING you say is proof of the opposite of what you think it is, if you were just smart enough to understand the math and science. apparently you aren't, and never will be. goodbye.


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Perpetual motion is impossible therefore so is your current pseudo science heliocentric theory of the solar system. It pisses you off because you know you been duped by NASA. Water always finds it's level yet you think it makes a 360 degree curve and forms a sphere ?!?! To me that's some garbage fo real breh. Lighthouses work because the ocean is flat. It's why they can be seen 40 plus miles away. Again Navy radar would have no range if the oceans curved. Laser sights would be off etc etc. Weapon systems function at long range because the ocean is flat Globetard.  P.S. Measure 45 degrees latitude to the equator.


Holy sheet dude, you're doing this sheet again in here...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sure makes more sense than the Old Testament.
> 
> But I wonder if the other life forms are even recognizable by us. We focus on “class m” planets like Star Trek but who is to say life can’t be very different than our perspective.
> 
> ...


We are embryonic pond scum in the grand scheme. Only yesterday we thought our planet was the center of the universe. Today we're taking our first baby steps off the planet and into the interstellar milieu, while we are reaching to destroy the only habitable planet we know and kill as many species we're compatible with as fast as we can.

We are a stupid and shortsighted race and if we manage to survive our own idiocy over the next 400 years we might stand a chance.

I think the aliens are watching and waiting to see if we ever manage to grow the fuck up and be worth the trouble of contact.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the planes with big discs on their wings are either gathering weather information, or tracking radar signals.


Or AWACS.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> god damn it dude, you go back on ignore...i tried, and you lasted two posts before you became so idiotic i had to just turn you off. EVERYTHING you say is wrong...EVERYTHING you say is proof of the opposite of what you think it is, if you were just smart enough to understand the math and science. apparently you aren't, and never will be. goodbye.





Cx2H said:


> Holy sheet dude, you're doing this sheet again in here...


Did I mention we're pond scum?

Some of us are scummier than others lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Perpetual motion is impossible therefore so is your current pseudo science heliocentric theory of the solar system. It pisses you off because you know you been duped by NASA. Water always finds it's level yet you think it makes a 360 degree curve and forms a sphere ?!?! To me that's some garbage fo real breh. Lighthouses work because the ocean is flat. It's why they can be seen 40 plus miles away. Again Navy radar would have no range if the oceans curved. Laser sights would be off etc etc. Weapon systems function at long range because the ocean is flat Globetard.  P.S. Measure 45 degrees latitude to the equator.


There's a thread for that. This isn't it.

At least do us the courtesy of staying in your lane.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> We are embryonic pond scum in the grand scheme. Only yesterday we thought our planet was the center of the universe. Today we're taking our first baby steps off the planet and into the interstellar milieu, while we are reaching to destroy the only habitable planet we know and kill as many species we're compatible with as fast as we can.
> 
> We are a stupid and shortsighted race and if we manage to survive our own idiocy over the next 400 years we might stand a chance.
> 
> I think the aliens are watching and waiting to see if we ever manage to grow the fuck up and be worth the trouble of contact.



What makes you think they will be nice? Or even care?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Perpetual motion is impossible therefore so is your current pseudo science heliocentric theory of the solar system. It pisses you off because you know you been duped by NASA. Water always finds it's level yet you think it makes a 360 degree curve and forms a sphere ?!?! To me that's some garbage fo real breh. Lighthouses work because the ocean is flat. It's why they can be seen 40 plus miles away. Again Navy radar would have no range if the oceans curved. Laser sights would be off etc etc. Weapon systems function at long range because the ocean is flat Globetard.  P.S. Measure 45 degrees latitude to the equator.



Ever seen a drop of water under a microscope or in a slow motion video?

It’s round like the earth. 

The rest we have covered over and over for you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 26, 2018)

I would be more inclined to believe aliens living in Antarctica or on the ocean floor since I'm 99% sure we live in a enclosed system under a firmament. All these sci fi space movies and fake NASA footage has warped your minds. Get some original land race strains and lay off the fluoride, tap water and fast food.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ever seen a drop of water under a microscope or in a slow motion video?
> 
> It’s round like the earth.
> 
> The rest we have covered over and over for you.


 once water settles it lays level. You can't compare a drop to trillions upon trillions of gallons of seawater. mr wizard.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> once water settles it lays level. You can't compare a drop to trillions upon trillions of gallons of seawater. mr wizard.



Everything is small things attracted together. Don’t you know any science?

You just posted above that you are 1 less percent sure about your theory. 

I think we made a difference!


----------



## llnknth (Mar 26, 2018)

anyone who discounts the probability of aliens is a small minded person


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)

I bet most of the alien shit you see is testing of shit they made with the 10 trillion dollars that disappeared into the black budget.


----------



## Tomba (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> What makes you think they will be nice? Or even care?


I'm making no such assumption of their benevolent intent. Thanks for the opportunity to clarify that point.

They would certainly care if a viciously warlike and selfish race got the ability to travel through space and show up on their home turf, and that's entirely enough reason to keep watch on us.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I bet most of the alien shit you see is testing of shit they made with the 10 trillion dollars that disappeared into the black budget.


This is possible but very unlikely. It's tough enough to keep programs like the B-2 replacement under wraps.

If that much money vanished into thin air, I'd be looking for who stole it for themselves rather than programs it was spent on.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> once water settles it lays level. You can't compare a drop to trillions upon trillions of gallons of seawater. mr wizard.


OUR science explains and relates phenomena from the subatomic to the cosmic. Your theories are full of internal contradictions which explain nothing.

In that sense, your suggestions read like a cult. You're welcome to believe what you like, of course. Just don't expect anyone else to.

The likelihood of the existence of aliens and the possibility that they're surveiling our earthly activities is not proscribed by anything we know about how the universe works.

Please confine your comments here to the thread topic.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2018)

Justjokingnotme said:


> I once watched too much alien docos and got too scared to go outside for a smoke hahaha


see 'Patient 17' on Netflix.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> I bet most of the alien shit you see is testing of shit they made with the 10 trillion dollars that disappeared into the black budget.


Would tend to agree.

Any thoughts on the recent and first ever US Air Force release of two UFO videos?

(They called them UFO videos not me)

Also, could it be possible they are 'softening' the public up for some type of major announcement coming oh..let's say within the next 5 years ?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Would tend to agree.
> 
> Any thoughts on the recent and first ever US Air Force release of two UFO videos?
> 
> ...


Got links?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2018)

If we have been contacted by aliens, I sincerely hope we aren't at war with them.

The primitive culture never prevails.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> If we have been contacted by aliens, I sincerely hope we aren't at war with them.
> 
> The primitive culture never prevails.


Never.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

My thoughts on mufon: If they're not a puppet government agency (and/or some world government agency) then they're at the very least closely monitored by such agencies.

But they're kinda like Terrapin (the only game in town), and I felt folks should have a chance to see that picture too.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> My thoughts on mufon: If they're not a puppet government agency (and/or some world government agency) then they're at the very least closely monitored by such agencies.
> 
> But they're kinda like Terrapin (the only game in town), and I felt folks should have a chance to see that picture too.


they've seen stuff (from in space) going as far back as moon landing. we saw something here in sofla a few years back had the shape of an arrow (stealth), no noise and over a lake next to my house. which is literally next to florida everglades.

best close-up i could find..this one is from 2015 but they come here quite regularly..the ones we saw were on halloween 2014 or 2013?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> they've seen stuff going as far back as moon landing. we saw something here in sofla a few years back had the shape of an arrow (stealth), no noise and over a lake next to my house. which is literally next to florida everglades.



.. shape of an arrow? 

Have you heard of the trb3?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. shape of an arrow?
> 
> Have you heard of the trb3?


and how come trumpty dumpty doesn't have one?

the one my daughter saw up close and personal was shaped just like that except it had some body just like the arrow you posted. I made her draw a pic while memory was clear. she was so stunned she couldn't even think of getting her camera out which since it's glued to her hand was a remarkable feat in and of itself.

i love smart conspiracy theory and phenomenon and love to bust them through fact..there's some things though that can't be explained as of yet.

is there another dimension(s)? how do we get paranormal EVPs? time travel? through folding space.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

Im pretty big on this subject.. At one point and time i would say it was for the crazies and dismiss it all... But as i got older and started studying space and doing diff research on things i became a strong believer... Of what exactly im not sure... How all of my thoughts really got started was late one night i was actually walking out the road at my house to spotlight a deer in a field.... We wanted some tenderloin and some jerky so judge me if u want... But i happned to hear a jet above me... And it was very very clear this night... I looked up at the jet and saw the lights on it blinking... I then seen a light behind it sorta following it.. Or so i thought just at first glance... I thought , fuck that's crazy to close to that jet.. Wtf... Then i realized it was a soild orange round light.. No blinking... So i kept looking... It was about 3 4 sec later and it kinda shot off to the right of the jet.. No im stunned.. So i watch.. Trying to make sense of what in looking at... Then as god as my witness it started going in half circles.. Then full circles.. Then caught back up to the jet and went around it 2 times... I was literally thinking of anything to calm me down.. But i couldn't put anything that would make sense.... After a few more seconds it went way off..much faster than the jet.. To the east.. The jet was going south.... I went back home.. Not saying anything.. And i looked it up on the internet to try and find anything.. And what i found was cases if orange and red orbes that act similar ...i wanted to call in to an air port or even the military and give them the candidates of about where it was to check.. Or try to somehow get in contact w the jet pilot.. It still bothers me to this day... I have a very huge lack of trust of gov... And i see hidden motives to everything just beacause if how they have done the public in so many situations.. I belive a lot of ufos are gov crafts... I also believe not all are.. I belive any higer intelligence would want to study anything.. Why not.. Knowledge is power right... And as many lifes that sre out there.. Now we are talking huge numbers.. And as long as earth has been here.. I see a very high chance of them coming here.... I don't want to get to muvh into what i believe.. But the earth being flat is not one of them... I get a little dep w things when i see motive and evidence of some kind.. But that one is beyond me.. Im not putting anyone down for kt.. But they also should call ppl blind and dumb cause they dont believe what they do either


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

No tr3bs or saucers for me.. I wish i would but i only seen this orb... I have only told my x gf and now ppl on here but i dont know yall and u dont know me so it doesnt count really lol.... I just dont see why a confidential gov craft would lf been doing that shit.. Especially in the aroind here.. No bases for a long ass way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

so a race advanced enough to have intergalactic travel came here, and allowed themselves to be seen by an aircraft that can't do 1/10th of one percent of their speed? they're that advanced and they don't have radar to tell them when someone is getting close to them? and all they did was fly in a circle for the air force guys to film?
don't believe it. won't till one of the little fuckers gets out of a ship and tells us why they're here.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so a race advanced enough to have intergalactic travel came here, and allowed themselves to be seen by an aircraft that can't do 1/10th of one percent of their speed? they're that advanced and they don't have radar to tell them when someone is getting close to them? and all they did was fly in a circle for the air force guys to film?
> don't believe it. won't till one of the little fuckers gets out of a ship and tells us why they're here.


I think they would and do make themselves able to be seen... And idk if u were speaking to me exactly... But i said the orb i personally seen was flying around the jet.. It looked ad if it intended to... I mean i had complete thought that it knew the jet was there.. 100%..idk if it was et.. Idk if it was a gov craft.. Idk if it was a hologram protected out of the jet.. I have no way of knowing.. I know what i seen.. And it shook me.. Everyone thinkd they want to see something like that.. But when it happens yore left in a very strange state forever... I mean it mighta not been so bad if i weren't alone and i had someone else to share it with... But it had me fucked up man.. Every since then i constantly look at the sky's... I wonder what it was.. Iv almost talked myself out of not believing what i saw cause i kept it to myself for a long time and kept saying over snf over i must of been really tired.. Or it was a laser.. Or wtfe i could.. But at the core inside me i knew i seen it.. Iv almost made myself think it was a dream even.. Trying to fool myself.. I personally think we have had multiple civilizations on this planet before our current one.. Or something of the sort.. And they either died off due to a catastrophe or they knew one was coning and they were advanced enough to leave here.. Just a theory 
.i mean we have beem here.. Well the planet anyways foe 4.5 billion yrs... A lot of chances arise in those kinda numbers.. And as vast and infinite as the universe is i dont rule out the probability of ANYTHING... O mean when u have those kinda figures just think of the possibilities... We cant even grasp the size of what we are talking here.. Our minds just cant process it... And i think the probability of a carbon based.. Or even other.. Lifeform stopping on a planet that has many natural resources and an abundance of life and water are pretty good ..and i think groups or the gov knows this and has information on it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

because we're centrally located? 
 
we're nowhere, on the way to nowhere, with nothing of note. anything that can be found on our planet can be found elsewhere, closer to anything else than us. the only thing unique on our planet is us, and i'm pretty sure that's not a positive thing at the moment. maybe in another thousand years or so.

so, would you set up an outpost to observe poo flinging monkeys? in a place that's out of the way to just about everything else in the universe? why? there's SO MUCH out there to look at, find, experience, and we, in our arrogance, think we can compete with the glories of the galaxy? no one wants to watch us, we suck


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because we're centrally located?
> View attachment 4113236
> we're nowhere, on the way to nowhere, with nothing of note. anything that can be found on our planet can be found elsewhere, closer to anything else than us. the only thing unique on our planet is us, and i'm pretty sure that's not a positive thing at the moment. maybe in another thousand years or so.
> 
> so, would you set up an outpost to observe poo flinging monkeys? in a place that's out of the way to just about everything else in the universe? why? there's SO MUCH out there to look at, find, experience, and we, in our arrogance, think we can compete with the glories of the galaxy? no one wants to watch us, we suck


First of all i claimed noting about being the center of anything... Or anything involving our location... And using your argument against you.. How do you know we aren't around anything of use.. A group of peoples or what have u that have those capabilities will have a lot of uses for things we have absolutely no idea about.. A near by planet or even our own may bw loaded w it... And once again it comes down to numbers and another fact.. Even if we were just tossin shit at one another that is more than enough reason to study something... I mean look at what our own scientists study here.. Insane crazy shit that makes a person go.. Wtf.. But tgey have a reason.. They want to learn about things to document the activity they produce or reactions that come from whatever it may be they are studying... And im positive if a civilization has conquered space travel that civilization would send crafts.. unmanned or occupied, by their leards of for own personal gain, to study every planet they can.. And to return to see how fast or different the race or races have evolved.. Just think if we could watch for 1000s of years how thinhs evolve.. That is one of the biggest mysteries to man in some case here on earth.. So u really woulnt think other advanced peoples would want to study and learn about that.. And like i said.. Our own scientists have no idea about close plantets in the sesne of what they actually contain.. So you cant say u know that we have no or very little value to anything worth gathering or studying... I mean high chances arw we arent the best spot to study in the universe ya know.. But that isnt the point.. They.. And we.. Want to learn everything we can about everything... Thays how scientific breakthroughs are made.. Things that change humanity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

know what happens to animals at the end of studies? they get dissected.....


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

And as for our habits.. Maybe they find us sickly fascinating because of the killing of ine another over nothing or money and geeed.. How an entire population can be dumb to the truth if whate really happening around them.. How we wage wars and try to justify them when bith sides usually are just as guilty as the other.. Just to name a few.. I mean changes are they or w.e have greed and power struggles.. Or maybe they have advanced way past those points and they like to study how they use to be when observing us


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> know what happens to animals at the end of studies? they get dissected.....


Lolololol.. Hey man.. That's a possibility too i guess.. Fuck we might be their slaves and not even know.... But seriously.. Can u not see a shread of sense in my statements... I mean this is saying "they " or them have actually been by our part if the galaxy and found kinds if advance life or really not even that.. Just studying planets


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

what you're saying is possible. i don't know anything for certain, we may be the most popular show in the universe. i just doubt it all very highly. i think it's much more likely that if any intelligent life has stumbled across us, they looked, then moved on. i don't see how we can be even close to as entertaining as the rest of the universe.
i believe that it's human arrogance to think the rest of the galaxy even knows we exist. why would they give a shit about us? why do we keep assigning human emotions and motives to alien life? why would they have the same needs, desires, or goals we do? why would they have the same motives we have? why would they have anything more in common with us than we have with zoo animals?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so a race advanced enough to have intergalactic travel came here, and allowed themselves to be seen by an aircraft that can't do 1/10th of one percent of their speed? they're that advanced and they don't have radar to tell them when someone is getting close to them? and all they did was fly in a circle for the air force guys to film?
> don't believe it. won't till one of the little fuckers gets out of a ship and tells us why they're here.



Well, I see how you and most others categorized these entities as the first problem, originating from what many assume they are. I would caution that this may not be a correct assumption.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

well, if they're not aliens, what are they?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

LOL well that's the question isn't it..! Sorry my friend but that's as deep as I go, everyone will have to figure this out on their own because just telling people doesn't do anything to persuade.

But the older I get the more I realize that very few things are what they seem, or what we've been told they are. I would only suggest keeping an open mind to all possibilities.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

no. all things are possible, but some are so unlikely you can call them impossible for general purposes.
they aren't gnomes, angels, mole men, or hawk men. neither are they unmanned government craft. for the most part, they are potatoes we ate that aren't agreeing with us now. they're the left overs of hangovers, the remnants of dmt trips. they're bad vision, hoaxes, tricks, and mostly, more than anything else, they're wishful thinking.
i do believe aliens exist, i just think they probably have never found us, and if they ever did, they weren't that interested.
i honestly doubt many, if any, of them have found faster than light travel. and if they haven't, then they've never been anywhere near here, unless they live a long ass time, and started thousands and thousands of years ago


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what you're saying is possible. i don't know anything for certain, we may be the most popular show in the universe. i just doubt it all very highly. i think it's much more likely that if any intelligent life has stumbled across us, they looked, then moved on. i don't see how we can be even close to as entertaining as the rest of the universe.
> i believe that it's human arrogance to think the rest of the galaxy even knows we exist. why would they give a shit about us? why do we keep assigning human emotions and motives to alien life? why would they have the same needs, desires, or goals we do? why would they have the same motives we have? why would they have anything more in common with us than we have with zoo animals?


Im not saying we are the shit and everything wants a wiff.. Im just thinking of it from an intellectual prospective... Anything that has achieved interstellar travel is going to want to study and learn about all kinds of life... Not just us... And im not being arrogant either.. Im saying that the numbers game would probably dictate that we may have been discovered.. And i think any alien life would be interested in life.. Look at how crazy we get over microbial life.. And again im not saying they are like us.. Im just saying that it would seem like a huge mkstake to not think that they would study us or put something to watch us at all times someplace... And one other thing..i would say any intelligence would have the same motive as we do when it comes to studying new things.. Like life.. Id say they go on missions all the time to do just that... Mans mission would probably be the same as a lot of races or w e u wanna call them in the sense that we want to keep pushing forward and learn about everything we encounter.. I think that would be the basic emotion of any species that advanced.. To keep advancing.. And we might be somewhat boring to them.. But a lot of things un science are kinda boring.. But the outcome isnt always boring.. Sometimes its groundbreaking... And one last thing lol.. How we send out radio waves and shit to try to find other intelligence.. Im sure they have devices that can detect life much bettyer than that.. They have probably done the same thing qs we are now trying to dobin the past.. Then found ppl.. But id say for an observational aspect they won't want us knowing they know.. That kinda fucks up the study if how things naturally flow


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 28, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> True story. When I was in the Navy I sat in on a top secret seminar given by a sonar expert. Afterwards we were talking and he confirmed that the movie *The Abyss *is very very real in the way that the aliens are in our deepest oceans. He has been called out to a few sites to try an identify things on sonar that he says are no doubt aliens deep in the ocean.


I had a clearance in the military and worked on a few classified systems. 

There were times they locked the flightline down and we were not allowed to see what landed.

I know what I was allowed to see and it really makes me wonder what I was not allowed to see.

I also saw a large triangle ufo when I as a teenager.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 28, 2018)

SB85 said:


> The religious folks should have belief in "Aliens" being as they believe angels fell from the sky. Those group of folks would be considered alien being as they aren't from earth.


Actually some believe that the bible might be based on interactions with aliens.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no. all things are possible, but some are so unlikely you can call them impossible for general purposes.
> they aren't gnomes, angels, mole men, or hawk men. neither are they unmanned government craft. for the most part, they are potatoes we ate that aren't agreeing with us now. they're the left overs of hangovers, the remnants of dmt trips. they're bad vision, hoaxes, tricks, and mostly, more than anything else, they're wishful thinking.
> i do believe aliens exist, i just think they probably have never found us, and if they ever did, they weren't that interested.
> i honestly doubt many, if any, of them have found faster than light travel. and if they haven't, then they've never been anywhere near here, unless they live a long ass time, and started thousands and thousands of years ago


.. and so soon we differ in opinion! LOL
Got to head out have a great day folks.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I had a clearance in the military and worked on a few classified systems.
> 
> There were times they locked the flightline down and we were not allowed to see what landed.
> 
> ...


Correct me if im wrong.. But is it 30 50 or 80 years.. I use to know.. That the military is that far ahead of public technology... Tbh i think if we were studied by a life, our leaders would know most likely.. And they wont say anything because we would be in pure anarchy.. Like the orsen wells experiment on the radio... I mean wtf if it happend for real... But id say the conniving ass gov we have worked out a deal where we get technology for silence... I mean this is a little deeper lol.. But i truly would not put a fucking thing past gov or people with significant power... I was raised that way in a way but experienceing things personally made me the way i am now... And i think anyone who blindly or even doesnt question our and other gov motives to anything isnt using their head


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Actually some believe that the bible might be based on interactions with aliens.


A lot of ppl actually... I tend to think this about a lot of religion.. I wouldn't of ever said that 8 yrs ago.. But i mean somethings are just too much more believable than some religious aspects of it for me.. And especially as we keep getting more and more advanced it seems more and more likely


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Correct me if im wrong.. But is it 30 50 or 80 years.. I use to know.. That the military is that far ahead of public technology... Tbh i think if we were studied by a life, our leaders would know most likely.. And they wont say anything because we would be in pure anarchy.. Like the orsen wells experiment on the radio... I mean wtf if it happend for real... But id say the conniving ass gov we have worked out a deal where we get technology for silence... I mean this is a little deeper lol.. But i truly would not put a fucking thing past gov or people with significant power... I was raised that way in a way but experienceing things personally made me the way i am now... And i think anyone who blindly or even doesnt question our and other gov motives to anything isnt using their head


Who knows how far ahead the military is. Think of when the b2 and f22 were declassified. I'm sure all kinds of stuff has been developed since then. 

There are reports of pilots seeing b2 shaped aircraft in the 30's. 

I tried once to get around the sp's to see what was going on. I mean the president landed a couple times and didn't get locked down as much as other times. It really makes me wonder.

The triangle ufo I saw was near a military installation. It had no visible sign of propulsion and was fairly silent and then was gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> A lot of ppl actually... I tend to think this about a lot of religion.. I wouldn't of ever said that 8 yrs ago.. But i mean somethings are just too much more believable than some religious aspects of it for me.. And especially as we keep getting more and more advanced it seems more and more likely


I find it crazy that people believe that its not possible. 

I believe in God. Crazy right? I mean I believe in science as well. 

Lets look at it both ways. Lets say there is a God. Why wouldn't a god put life elsewhere?

If this is all random then why can't it happen elsewhere?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

i believe in a god, i can't really call myself a christian any more, if i ever really could.
and i do believe he allowed life to develop all over the universes. all of them. However, 
in my mind, he used science as the means to achieve this. all kinds of life developed all over the universe, to match the environment it was forming in.
it's possible some life developed faster than us, and has made discoveries we haven't. it's also possible they lived in a system that didn't have as many extinction events and have had longer to mutate and evolve.
but curiosity is a simian trait. you can put a box in a monkey cage, and they want to open it. you put the same box in a lion cage, and if it doesn't smell like food, it might be a toy if they notice it, otherwise its a square rock.
you can assign human attributes to alien life, but unless they had some kind of similar evolutionary niches to grow out of, why would they feel the same way about things that we do? want the same things we want? maybe they just don't care about us, unless we eventually pose some sort of threat. maybe they're more concerned with improving their lives than watching the disgusting soap opera that is ours.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I find it crazy that people believe that its not possible.
> 
> I believe in God. Crazy right? I mean I believe in science as well.
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way.. Raisef in church.. Gmaw was Sunday school teacher.. Went twice a Sunday for 18 yrs... I know about the bible a bit ..but i totally agree he created life in other places... Why wouldnt he... Just kinda makes more sense than not to me i guess... But the military tech thing.. It has a standard time that they tell the public about how far ahead they are.. I cant remember what it is. Nor do i really believe them lol.. But main selling point on the chace aliens might have been mistaken for something holy is you will find basically the same kinda story or stories in do many different religions.. And the main thing about that is its been basically proven that some of the religion that has the same concept as others.. Maybe just diff names or how they were actually told the information.. Has had absolutely no influence from the religions that match the same description as their base beliefs or how they were taught information.. Or how they arrived to them... So i just dont get how so many different cultures came up w basically the same thing and a lot of the time at around the same time...im taking ppl living in the amazon or something that have the same beliefs as ppl in Siberia or something.. And that isnt the best description but basically two cultures that know nothing of the other and a lot of the time even the outside world having the same stories...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I feel the exact same way.. Raisef in church.. Gmaw was Sunday school teacher.. Went twice a Sunday for 18 yrs... I know about the bible a bit ..but i totally agree he created life in other places... Why wouldnt he... Just kinda makes more sense than not to me i guess... But the military tech thing.. It has a standard time that they tell the public about how far ahead they are.. I cant remember what it is. Nor do i really believe them lol.. But main selling point on the chace aliens might have been mistaken for something holy is you will find basically the same kinda story or stories in do many different religions.. And the main thing about that is its been basically proven that some of the religion that has the same concept as others.. Maybe just diff names or how they were actually told the information.. Has had absolutely no influence from the religions that match the same description as their base beliefs or how they were taught information.. Or how they arrived to them... So i just dont get how so many different cultures came up w basically the same thing and a lot of the time at around the same time...im taking ppl living in the amazon or something that have the same beliefs as ppl in Siberia or something.. And that isnt the best description but basically two cultures that know nothing of the other and a lot of the time even the outside world having the same stories...



The reason different religions and groups of people have come up with the same stories through history is astronomy. 

They all looked up at the same sky. A sky full of constellations that look like the same things to people.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Correct me if im wrong.. But is it 30 50 or 80 years.. I use to know.. That the military is that far ahead of public technology... Tbh i think if we were studied by a life, our leaders would know most likely.. And they wont say anything because we would be in pure anarchy.. Like the orsen wells experiment on the radio... I mean wtf if it happend for real... But id say the conniving ass gov we have worked out a deal where we get technology for silence... I mean this is a little deeper lol.. But i truly would not put a fucking thing past gov or people with significant power... I was raised that way in a way but experienceing things personally made me the way i am now... And i think anyone who blindly or even doesnt question our and other gov motives to anything isnt using their head


Things like bracelet charms from way back in Egypt have what look to be planes on them. All kinds of little weird things like that make me wonder.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The reason different religions and groups of people have come up with the same stories through history is astronomy.
> 
> They all looked up at the same sky. A sky full of constellations that look like the same things to people.


So when they say somebody desended from the sky.. That matches the same description in both religions sometimes.. And that same entity teaches them the same things.. Like agriculture or medicine..and its not just vague descriptions.. Its strange ass stuff that matches w both religions.. That are not connected.. I will say alot of them read thw stars and came up w the same things ..yes.. But its bkt that simple or i would of dismissed it... And how do they know about stars that these people say they came from that we are just recently finding... Its not just reading stars if thats what u meant


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Things like bracelet charms from way back in Egypt have what look to be planes on them. All kinds of little weird things like that make me wonder.


Oh yea! That is Crazy shit.. And not to mention some of the sculptures were said to be what their "gods" traveled in or desended from the skys in.. And when tested they were very aerodynamic and flew great


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

What just does it for me are the monoliths and the huge huge huge ass cut stones that are over 1000 tons and were clearly transported up mountain sides and set in perfect place.. We cant do that today.. So how.. I love that stuff the most... And the craftsmanship of some if the carvings.. And the dates that were carbon dated to 1000s of years before Sumerian times..i love seeing that stuff


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> So when they say somebody desended from the sky.. That matches the same description in both religions sometimes.. And that same entity teaches them the same things.. Like agriculture or medicine..and its not just vague descriptions.. Its strange ass stuff that matches w both religions.. That are not connected.. I will say alot of them read thw stars and came up w the same things ..yes.. But its bkt that simple or i would of dismissed it... And how do they know about stars that these people say they came from that we are just recently finding... Its not just reading stars if thats what u meant



There is language and math based on the position of the stars. Astrology is one interpretation. The Hebrew alphabet is another. 

And yes. Different cultures read the stars the same way.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 28, 2018)

I didn't say diff cultures read them differently.. Im not sure if u were implying i did


MichiganMedGrower said:


> There is language and math based on the position of the stars. Astrology is one interpretation. The Hebrew alphabet is another.
> 
> And yes. Different cultures read the stars the same way.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I didn't say diff cultures read them differently.. Im not sure if u were implying i did



I wasn’t trying to argue I was trying to add a perspective. All of our major religions even back when they were based on many gods at once were all drawn from astrology. It’s the sky all the different people got their stories from.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Maybe someone could tell me what this is that was passing over my backyard earlier this year ?


And piece of shit on the camera lens?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Things like bracelet charms from way back in Egypt have what look to be planes on them. All kinds of little weird things like that make me wonder.


Thanks for sharing those stories, people like you who know because they were there, particularly ex-military often either can't or don't talk about it so it's good to hear that from someone that was at the source.

I've heard the trb3 is also called Aurora, & come in 300 & 900' versions, I've never seen one but there are a lot of videos of them starting to pop out there, there's one back a few posts that was interesting.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What just does it for me are the monoliths and the huge huge huge ass cut stones that are over 1000 tons and were clearly transported up mountain sides and set in perfect place.. We cant do that today.. So how.. I love that stuff the most... And the craftsmanship of some if the carvings.. And the dates that were carbon dated to 1000s of years before Sumerian times..i love seeing that stuff



You mean like the monolith at the Temple of Baal ?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

Aliens have a great motive for watching us; we are potentially dangerous, considering how poorly we treat our own race.

As far as exotic secret military tech goes, wouldn't it be great if we could spend that kind of money helping people who are starving? I wonder what kind of fucked up set of priorities it takes to shrug at human suffering while building machines whose basic function is to advance a war machine's capabilities... that is, to kill in vast numbers.

We are dangerous to our own future. We've proven it time and again throughout human history. Take a class in ancient civilisations and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## llnknth (Mar 29, 2018)

Aliens have a great motive for watching us; we are potentially dangerous, considering how poorly we treat our own race.
we treat everything badly,all for greed.
we dont deserve to inhabit this planet


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

llnknth said:


> Aliens have a great motive for watching us; we are potentially dangerous, considering how poorly we treat our own race.
> we treat everything badly,all for greed.
> we dont deserve to inhabit this planet


George Carlin knew this; 'the Earth will shake us off like a bad case of fleas'


----------



## llnknth (Mar 29, 2018)

we are the new cockroaches


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Im pretty big on this subject.. At one point and time i would say it was for the crazies and dismiss it all... But as i got older and started studying space and doing diff research on things i became a strong believer... Of what exactly im not sure... How all of my thoughts really got started was late one night i was actually walking out the road at my house to spotlight a deer in a field.... We wanted some tenderloin and some jerky so judge me if u want... But i happned to hear a jet above me... And it was very very clear this night... I looked up at the jet and saw the lights on it blinking... I then seen a light behind it sorta following it.. Or so i thought just at first glance... I thought , fuck that's crazy to close to that jet.. Wtf... Then i realized it was a soild orange round light.. No blinking... So i kept looking... It was about 3 4 sec later and it kinda shot off to the right of the jet.. No im stunned.. So i watch.. Trying to make sense of what in looking at... Then as god as my witness it started going in half circles.. Then full circles.. Then caught back up to the jet and went around it 2 times... I was literally thinking of anything to calm me down.. But i couldn't put anything that would make sense.... After a few more seconds it went way off..much faster than the jet.. To the east.. The jet was going south.... I went back home.. Not saying anything.. And i looked it up on the internet to try and find anything.. And what i found was cases if orange and red orbes that act similar ...i wanted to call in to an air port or even the military and give them the candidates of about where it was to check.. Or try to somehow get in contact w the jet pilot.. It still bothers me to this day... I have a very huge lack of trust of gov... And i see hidden motives to everything just beacause if how they have done the public in so many situations.. I belive a lot of ufos are gov crafts... I also believe not all are.. I belive any higer intelligence would want to study anything.. Why not.. Knowledge is power right... And as many lifes that sre out there.. Now we are talking huge numbers.. And as long as earth has been here.. I see a very high chance of them coming here.... I don't want to get to muvh into what i believe.. But the earth being flat is not one of them... I get a little dep w things when i see motive and evidence of some kind.. But that one is beyond me.. Im not putting anyone down for kt.. But they also should call ppl blind and dumb cause they dont believe what they do either


it's one of two things..something we're doing or something (someone) else is and in either case, they (military) know.

we already know the truth about the circumference of the world and flat it ain't.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> know what happens to animals at the end of studies? they get dissected.....


or soylent green? or become part of the matrix? minority report has current parallels to life now if you've noticed..swype screen, retina identification and/or face recognition combined with advertising they're doing this in japanese? airports while going through the moving sidewalk to terminal it's in beta..but they're doing it. our laptops do it now..ever buy something online? what happens?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What just does it for me are the monoliths and the huge huge huge ass cut stones that are over 1000 tons and were clearly transported up mountain sides and set in perfect place.. We cant do that today.. So how.. I love that stuff the most... And the craftsmanship of some if the carvings.. And the dates that were carbon dated to 1000s of years before Sumerian times..i love seeing that stuff


Have you heard a few years ago they found new mono/megaliths in Siberia ?

.. one stone is said to be twice as large as the largest known single stone monolith






.. are you familiar with the theory of the antediluvian Titans?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, if they're not aliens, what are they?


us.

the black budget is real?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Have you heard a few years ago they found new mono/megaliths in Siberia ?
> 
> .. one stone is said to be twice as large as the largest known single stone monolith


i don't know this subject but things such a pyramids etc they did with a rolling motion and cutting/carving there is something to be said about 3.14 mathematically.

math is the only universal language.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2018)

we're not even close to ftl travel, why would they be watching us? we're no threat to anyone but ourselves. if we develop ftl before we deal with some of our social issues, then i might worry about that. wouldn't you be concerned about a cockroach colony that learns to drive?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we're not even close to ftl travel, why would they be watching us? we're no threat to anyone but ourselves. if we develop ftl before we deal with some of our social issues, then i might worry about that. wouldn't you be concerned about a cockroach colony that learns to drive?


.. kind of like a flea circus?


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 29, 2018)

Gets deep.....

"The Moon revolves at exactly one hundredth of the speed that the Earth turns on its axis."

"It is also precisely 400 times smaller than the Sun and exactly 400 times closer to the Earth."

Hollow-Moon-theory


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2018)

why does every coincidence in the universe have to be the heart of a conspiracy theory? 
i thought the dominant trait in humans was our curiosity, but i'm starting to think it's paranoia....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

TintEastwood said:


> Gets deep.....
> 
> "The Moon revolves at exactly one hundredth of the speed that the Earth turns on its axis."
> 
> ...


Bullshit. The moon makes one revolution every 28 days, which is a lot more than 1% of Earth's rotation.

None of this suggests any origin but a natural one.

It turns out that there are many more planets out there than we at first thought, so building solar systems from scratch is a tech in search of a need for it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 29, 2018)

The idea of aliens is designed to stoke the imagination of the masses. It feeds the greed of NASA and the Hollywood sci fi scene. People actually prefer fairy tales to truth and hard evidence. We need to get down to the truth of the dimensions of earth and how it truly functions instead of living a lie. The media cover up has been particularly disgusting at times but the mouth breathing kool-aid drinkers don't see it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we're not even close to ftl travel, why would they be watching us? we're no threat to anyone but ourselves. if we develop ftl before we deal with some of our social issues, then i might worry about that. wouldn't you be concerned about a cockroach colony that learns to drive?


With all due respect, how would you know?

Only those who have faster than light travel know how difficult it is to develop and therefore how close we are.

If it is very difficult or they haven't developed it, then they will want a long lead time to warn themselves of our 'imminent' arrival.

We either deal with our social issues or this question will be moot- at least from our perspective. They could well think that in itself would be worth studying; we are learning a lot from failed civilisations right here on Earth, such as Easter Island.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The idea of aliens is designed to stoke the imagination of the masses. It feeds the greed of NASA and the Hollywood sci fi scene. People actually prefer fairy tales to truth and hard evidence. We need to get down to the truth of the dimensions of earth and how it truly functions instead of living a lie. The media cover up has been particularly disgusting at times but the mouth breathing kool-aid drinkers don't see it.


So what's the lie?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 29, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Bullshit. The moon makes one revolution every 28 days, which is a lot less than 1% of Earth's rotation.
> 
> None of this suggests any origin but a natural one.
> 
> It turns out that there are many more planets out there than we at first thought, so building solar systems from scratch is a tech in search of a need for it.


Why does the entire earth see the same moon phase? If the earth were a globe with the moon 240,000 miles away being illuminated by the sun this would not be possible. South Africa would have a different perspective than Alaska and the phase would be different but that's not the case.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 29, 2018)

meh, the moon is hollow.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 29, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> So what's the lie?


Outer Space is the lie. The earth is beneath a firmament.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why does the entire earth see the same moon phase? If the earth were a globe with the moon 240,000 miles away being illuminated by the sun this would not be possible. South Africa would have a different perspective than Alaska and the phase would be different but that's not the case.


240,000 miles (on average) is so much larger than Earth's 7917 miles that you just don't get the chance to see around the edge.

The phase is determined by the moon's relative position to the sun is our perspective. My question to you is why WOULDN'T the entire Earth see the same phase of the moon?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Outer Space is the lie. The earth is beneath a firmament.


Our physics squares well with what we have seen and experienced. All these alternative theories need an alternative physics to go with them and that just never adds up.

Why do people need to see conspiracies in our knowledge of the universe? Isn't it already strange and wondrous enough?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 29, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> 240,000 miles (on average) is so much larger than Earth's 7917 miles that you just don't get the chance to see around the edge.
> 
> The phase is determined by the moon's relative position to the sun is our perspective. My question to you is why WOULDN'T the entire Earth see the same phase of the moon?


If the earth were a globe we would not all see the same moon phase due to perspective. EXAMPLE: If the sun was illuminating the moon's surface it's phases would vary depending on your location on the "globe". Allegedly, the moon is 1/3 the size of earth and 240,000 miles away. If this were so Alaska would see a different moon phase than South Africa. It gives off its own light that is cooling and doesn't reflect the heat of the sun. The Mayans mastered the firmament dome which is just a big clock. Therefore they referred to themselves as the masters of time. The heavens are of intelligent design put there for man to use by the creator. So we can count the days months and years to celebrate seasonal festivals. Visit Stonehenge on the spring equinox you can party and smoke weed with modern day Druids and revelers.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 29, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Our physics squares well with what we have seen and experienced. All these alternative theories need an alternative physics to go with them and that just never adds up.
> 
> Why do people need to see conspiracies in our knowledge of the universe? Isn't it already strange and wondrous enough?


Alternative theories? ALTERNATIVE PHYSICS???? Like water making a 360 degree curve to form a globe? Yeah that's alternative all right.  Globetards!! Water forming a 360 curve defies the laws of physics. The freemasons are laughing at the masses for being so ignorant. Good luck recreating a globe earth in a lab. Where as the flat earth model could be done quite easily.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Our physics squares well with what we have seen and experienced. All these alternative theories need an alternative physics to go with them and that just never adds up.
> 
> Why do people need to see conspiracies in our knowledge of the universe? Isn't it already strange and wondrous enough?


What physics? .. and what does it "square well" with? Perhaps with the other things they've told us to believe?

And what about the physics that prove the exact opposite of what they tell us? ..should we just ignore those results?

I'll offer one quick example: mass and density can be proved all day, but no one's ever proven 'gravity' once.


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey, Lionel Richie, is that you?


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 30, 2018)

SB85 said:


> The religious folks should have belief in "Aliens" being as they believe angels fell from the sky. Those group of folks would be considered alien being as they aren't from earth.


I'm no Theologian but the Biblical story of Elijah being taken into the heavens in a flaming chariot certainly draws suspicion for me. I mean, what words would one use back then to describe an alien craft? Me thinks a "flaming chariot" is an alien vessel of some kind. I haven't even seen flaming chariots on acid after eating a half a dozen oranges and peaking so somebody somewhere physically saw something and needed a word or a term to describe it.


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 30, 2018)

The story of Moses and the burning bush is some pretty creepy shit too. It doesn't burn out; it talks; it gives instructions; shows him visions and knows of people(Hebrews) being held as slaves in a far away land called Egypt. Dude... seriously?!

Sounds more to me like Moses was one of the first recipients of a new iPhone. There is no doubt that what was taken for being the voice of God was actually Siri offering Moses directions to the Gaza strip and any mention of Hebrew slaves at all is directly related to roadwork creating heavy traffic highlighted in red and yellow along the way.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I'm no Theologian but the Biblical story of Elijah being taken into the heavens in a flaming chariot certainly draws suspicion for me. I mean, what words would one use back then to describe an alien craft? Me thinks a "flaming chariot" is an alien vessel of some kind. I haven't even seen flaming chariots on acid after eating a half a dozen oranges and peaking so somebody somewhere physically saw something and needed a word or a term to describe it.


The root words on the 'Chariots of Fire' is roughly translated 'vehicles of power', or powered vehicles

Another interesting occurrence is Ezekiel's wheel, the description is of resemblance to a Roman soldiers shield moving on its side, or what we might call a disc flying horizontally


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

well he's talking to god...is god supposed to appear on a turtle's shell?
they were in the desert, you got rocks and a few bushes....what else is god going to appear on?

the flaming chariot sounds appropriate for a heavenly vehicle to me. you're picking one instance out of a book full of "miracles" and deciding that it must mean aliens visited the earth at the time of this books writing?
God created earth, he made a 100 year old man and a 90 year old woman have a child, he parted the red sea for moses,
he fed the israelites in the desert, he made a whale swallow jonah, then spit him out in good shape three days later,
he made Mary conceive while a virgin, he saved Daniel from the lions, he saved Shadrach, Mesach, and Abednego from the fiery furnace..........and you pick this one instance out of this book of "Miracles" to prove that aliens visited.....?
try harder


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well he's talking to god...is god supposed to appear on a turtle's shell?
> they were in the desert, you got rocks and a few bushes....what else is god going to appear on?
> 
> the flaming chariot sounds appropriate for a heavenly vehicle to me. you're picking one instance out of a book full of "miracles" and deciding that it must mean aliens visited the earth at the time of this books writing?
> ...


Alright, I'll be back when we start talking UFOs again..!  LOL!

(btw I gave two instances)

Also it never says "whale", that's just more common mythology like the legendary apple in the garden. It says "Leviathan", it describes the interior as having metal rib-like structures, it's some type of a craft, possibly a USO.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Alright, I'll be back when we start talking UFOs again..!  LOL!
> 
> (btw I gave two instances)
> 
> Also it never says "whale", that's just more common mythology like the legendary apple in the garden. It says "Leviathan", it describes the interior as having metal rib-like structures, it's some type of a craft, possibly a USO.



It says dag gadol which means great fish in Hebrew.

No reference to metal structures either.

Are any references that the flat earth believers use actually true?


Also there were two actual instances where people have been swallowed by whales whole and found alive a few days later.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Alternative theories? ALTERNATIVE PHYSICS???? Like water making a 360 degree curve to form a globe? Yeah that's alternative all right.  Globetards!! Water forming a 360 curve defies the laws of physics. The freemasons are laughing at the masses for being so ignorant. Good luck recreating a globe earth in a lab. Where as the flat earth model could be done quite easily.


You can create ball lightning in a lab.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 30, 2018)

The bible is not by far, or even close to the first book to describe the lookds sounds, actions, or purpose of heavenly vehicles interacting with people or just being seen.. Many many religions have descriptions of crafts of some kind visiting for what ever purpose... Some of them have even matched the description that a different religion describes.. And sone cases even has somewhat of the same purpose... I will admit that seems like folklore being passed down and rewritten the way they want it to.. But that isnt always the case when someone hasnt even seen a different civilization or group of people other than themselves and they have the same records as the others... Jacob latter has always interested me some... Not the most though.. I like reading or learing about civilizations that have never really had influence from outside presence...i cant exactly remember what place it was.. But a few google searches should figure it out.. But i think the case was something like this... We went to drop off food to some island or jungle inhabitants for one reason or another... We flew it in on planes.. The people were so confused and didnt understand that a lot of them thought we were gods of some kind basically.. They obviously wanted us to return because of the gifts we brought but they didnt really know how... So we became an almost religious experience to them.. They built planes from wood and sticks and put them all over on the ground.. Kinda like how many other religions build things they say their gods came in.. Vimanas are an example of many..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 30, 2018)

I think we missed the boat on being able to study unprogressed peoples.. Instead we invaded or try to indoctrinate our religion onto them.. Not just us..and not just recently.. It has always been that way.. But it would be nice to be able to study more in depth "untouched" or uninfluenced groups of people without them knowing.. It seems very sneaky and wrong but not nearly as bad as the way we have gathered information in the past..and thats just from what we know of scientists and gov doing


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> The bible is not by far, or even close to the first book to describe the lookds sounds, actions, or purpose of heavenly vehicles interacting with people or just being seen.. Many many religions have descriptions of crafts of some kind visiting for what ever purpose... Some of them have even matched the description that a different religion describes.. And sone cases even has somewhat of the same purpose... I will admit that seems like folklore being passed down and rewritten the way they want it to.. But that isnt always the case when someone hasnt even seen a different civilization or group of people other than themselves and they have the same records as the others... Jacob latter has always interested me some... Not the most though.. I like reading or learing about civilizations that have never really had influence from outside presence...i cant exactly remember what place it was.. But a few google searches should figure it out.. But i think the case was something like this... We went to drop off food to some island or jungle inhabitants for one reason or another... We flew it in on planes.. The people were so confused and didnt understand that a lot of them thought we were gods of some kind basically.. They obviously wanted us to return because of the gifts we brought but they didnt really know how... So we became an almost religious experience to them.. They built planes from wood and sticks and put them all over on the ground.. Kinda like how many other religions build things they say their gods came in.. Vimanas are an example of many..


I must admit I speak from memory, I haven't cracked a Bible in well over a decade. I'll look into the meaning where I got metallic ribs this weekend






Okay I remember (I mixed up Leviathan with Jonas story above), has to do with this verse and the word *bars,* if I recall my cult has a specific teaching on this which I'm not at liberty to divulge LOL just kidding, kinda.

Some of my teachers taught this as an example of the 3-day death/resurrection that billions of Christians around the world are celebrating this weekend






Jon 2:6 - I went down to the bottoms of the mountains; the earth with her *bars* _was_ about me for ever: yet hast thou brought up my life from corruption, O LORD my God.

Context considered, Jonah wasn't in the "great fish" the whole time. He was down at the bottom of the ocean, in the weeds, like I am now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

well, i guess you're right, i don't know how hard it is to develop ftl, but i'm pretty sure it's not easy to defeat one of the prime laws of physics. 
as an object approaches the speed of light, it's mass increases infinitely, so the energy needed to propel it increases infinitely. that's a hell of a problem. any race that's been able to solve that one, probably isn't too concerned about our hayseed, hillbilly asses.
they can control forces that would fry out little world like a cinder. they could explode our star. anyone that can control that much energy has very little to be concerned about from anyone that can't.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i guess you're right, i don't know how hard it is to develop ftl, but i'm pretty sure it's not easy to defeat one of the prime laws of physics.
> as an object approaches the speed of light, it's mass increases infinitely, so the energy needed to propel it increases infinitely. that's a hell of a problem. any race that's been able to solve that one, probably isn't too concerned about our hayseed, hillbilly asses.
> they can control forces that would fry out little world like a cinder. they could explode our star. anyone that can control that much energy has very little to be concerned about from anyone that can't.



Or they could just send a virus.

..if you look up the origin of the Grim Reaper figure you'll see it came out of Europe during the time of the black plague, or at least many reports of folklore from the time that says this

.. they were said to be seen on the outskirts of town with some kind of a metallic wand (which, overtime somehow morphed into the syth) spraying some type of substance at sunset

Shortly after that that town would be decimated by the ravages of the Black Plague ?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

I agree with most on the extent of their technology, I suspect we'll see many wonders.

I have an funny story, supposedly some crashed and recovered Ebe was in custody for several years and not cooperative, one day the interrogator had the bright idea to ask it why it wouldn't answer any of his questions, and the entity said "for the same reason you don't try to teach calculus to cats"


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> What physics? .. and what does it "square well" with? Perhaps with the other things they've told us to believe?
> 
> And what about the physics that prove the exact opposite of what they tell us? ..should we just ignore those results?
> 
> I'll offer one quick example: mass and density can be proved all day, but no one's ever proven 'gravity' once.


My scuffed knee begs to differ.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 30, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> My scuffed knee begs to differ.



My shoulder hitting the pavement proves gravity.

And the shattered bone within proves mass and density. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i guess you're right, i don't know how hard it is to develop ftl, but i'm pretty sure it's not easy to defeat one of the prime laws of physics.
> as an object approaches the speed of light, it's mass increases infinitely, so the energy needed to propel it increases infinitely. that's a hell of a problem. any race that's been able to solve that one, probably isn't too concerned about our hayseed, hillbilly asses.
> they can control forces that would fry out little world like a cinder. they could explode our star. anyone that can control that much energy has very little to be concerned about from anyone that can't.


I don't see how that follows.

We can fly, but we aren't omnipotent. Isn't the ability to fly defeating gravity in a very real sense?

Suppose FTL travel is just another tech like creating ball lightning or hypersonic flight. Would that make the culture that figured it out omnipotent? I rather think it would not.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> My shoulder hitting the pavement proves gravity.
> 
> And the shattered bone within proves mass and density. Lol


...and properties of materials lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> The bible is not by far, or even close to the first book to describe the lookds sounds, actions, or purpose of heavenly vehicles interacting with people or just being seen.. Many many religions have descriptions of crafts of some kind visiting for what ever purpose... Some of them have even matched the description that a different religion describes.. And sone cases even has somewhat of the same purpose... I will admit that seems like folklore being passed down and rewritten the way they want it to.. But that isnt always the case when someone hasnt even seen a different civilization or group of people other than themselves and they have the same records as the others... Jacob latter has always interested me some... Not the most though.. I like reading or learing about civilizations that have never really had influence from outside presence...i cant exactly remember what place it was.. But a few google searches should figure it out.. But i think the case was something like this... We went to drop off food to some island or jungle inhabitants for one reason or another... We flew it in on planes.. The people were so confused and didnt understand that a lot of them thought we were gods of some kind basically.. They obviously wanted us to return because of the gifts we brought but they didnt really know how... So we became an almost religious experience to them.. They built planes from wood and sticks and put them all over on the ground.. Kinda like how many other religions build things they say their gods came in.. Vimanas are an example of many..


'cargo cult'

Any culture sufficiently advanced beyond another will seem Godlike to them.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> You can create ball lightning in a lab.


I don't think he gets out much.

I also think he wasn't paying attention in his science classes, if indeed he ever took any.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

thats a lot of supposing. i think it's going to take more than flipping a switch on a bunch of hobby store parts to achieve ftl.
requiring infinite energy is a huge obstacle. whoever can achieve that, or a way around it, is someone to be respected


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats a lot of supposing. i think it's going to take more than flipping a switch on a bunch of hobby store parts to achieve ftl.
> requiring infinite energy is a huge obstacle. whoever can achieve that, or a way around it, is someone to be respected


I'm not disputing this outright, but until the Wright brothers (along others) strapped an engine to a glider frame, flight was an impossible dream.

It must be said that no one is recreating the SR-71 Blackbird from the bins at Hobby Lobby!

And even if it is an amazingly difficult achievement, does that make them Gods? I see no reason why it has to.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> My scuffed knee begs to differ.


.. and what part did _your own _mass and density have in putting your knee to the ground ?


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

Arthur C Clarke came to mind..

*Clarke's Third Law*: Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well he's talking to god...is god supposed to appear on a turtle's shell?
> they were in the desert, you got rocks and a few bushes....what else is god going to appear on?
> 
> the flaming chariot sounds appropriate for a heavenly vehicle to me. you're picking one instance out of a book full of "miracles" and deciding that it must mean aliens visited the earth at the time of this books writing?
> ...


Okay. January 21st, 2006, I survived a brain aneurysm. By "survived" I am referring to the action that I was dead, flat lined, on the table 6:47. That's six minutes, forty seven seconds. While out of my body I was fully awake and lucid during those near seven minutes.

Now, before I go any further I am involved in an online forum made up of people who've had post-mortal experiences. In other words it's a forum for people who've been dead before and have come back. That said, I was lucid and there is no fire of a Hell; nor did I see any cherubs, no Saint Peter, no pearly gates, no old friends waiting at the gate for me who died long before I did, and there definitely isn't some omnipotent male being in a robe who's in oversight of everything. None. Zip. Zilch. Zero.

The problem with your book of miracles, Shrubber, is that that's exactly what it is. Your Bible, the Q'ran, all of the worlds Holy books were written by human hands. If you believe they were written by a supreme being you're delusional. It took human beings with human hands to write these books. The human hands that put them together were "projecting" what they think lies beyond death.

Death and what lies thereafter is NOT a human experience. You can't relate with it. No-one can unless you've been dead before. It's kind of like those who've had a UFO experience... if it hasn't happened to you then it does not apply to you. You cannot transmit something you haven't got. The human mind can only comprehend human events and situations. The mind cannot conceive of things that it has not experienced. It can only register what comes through the eyes, ears, nose mouth or through physical pain, discomfort, joy or emotionalism.

The human mind can only project what it "thinks" lies beyond death. There are many people on this planet who've lived, died and come back. Your Jesus isn't that special. I have every right to say it this way because I too have been "resurrected from the dead" as your holy Bible states as being such a miracle in itself. Pffft. Bullshit. It's a common occurrence. Your Bible is exactly what you just said it is: A book of "Miracles" which just as easily translates into a book of "Fiction".

There are 27 others on the post mortem forum. We all agree... there is no Heaven and there is no Hell.

There is only the ability to see everything at once; be everywhere at once; know everything at once; see and hear the thoughts and emotions of your loved ones all at once. It is almost indescribable in terms of anything human because it is NOT a human experience. We return to energy. That is all there is and all there ever will be... not some Spiritual Country Club that says you have everlasting life with God and all of your family members and buddies that died with you or before you living happily ever after. That's what Hollywood is for.

I am no Atheist. There is no word for what I am nor the other 27 people who've experienced what we have. There isn't a holy book or congregation on this planet that has a program that applies to those of us who have already been dead and know what's over there. We "need" a holy book like that because your Bible simply does not cover what people like us need. All your Bible does is dangle the proverbial carrot in front of suckers like you who keep chasing it.

Happy Easter... Enjoy your "carrot"!!!


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 31, 2018)

Truth be told... there is more evidence supporting alien life and UFO's than God these days. Not too many "God sightings" or abductions happening lately, now are there?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

i don't believe any of it. if the bible was ever a divinely inspired work, man has edited it into his own tool to control people. same with any "holy" book
i was using the "miracles" to make a point, not to illustrate my faith.

and, if you will look back at my previous posts, i've never denied that there is life on other worlds. all i deny is that it has any interest in us. we're boring, stupid, dangerous, and smelly, nothing at all to attract anyone of any intelligence. just our own delusional dreaming of our inflated importance


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't believe any of it. if the bible was ever a divinely inspired work, man has edited it into his own tool to control people. same with any "holy" book
> i was using the "miracles" to make a point, not to illustrate my faith.
> 
> and, if you will look back at my previous posts, i've never denied that there is life on other worlds. all i deny is that it has any interest in us. we're boring, stupid, dangerous, and smelly, nothing at all to attract anyone of any intelligence. just our own delusional dreaming of our inflated importance


I stand corrected in how I directed my response... and I stand by your statements above.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Truth be told... there is more evidence supporting alien life and UFO's than God these days. Not too many "God sightings" or abductions happening lately, now are there?


I know of some. I'm curious why we can't speak of UFOs without speaking of God ?

I suppose it's the whole "ancient alien" fad, yet I mentioned the antediluvian Titans and no one seems to have any input ?

..that was surprising, how do you think these monoliths and megaliths came to be, and were moved hundreds of miles considering this some that we can't move today let alone up big hills and set precisely into place ?

I'm not saying that's what was responsible for all giant cut stones, just offering that as a type of Occam's razor, and trying to get other ideas, because as the other poster mentioned an interest in this topic I also find megalith/monolithic very interesting and would love to know the truth of the matter


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I know of some. I'm curious why we can't speak of UFOs without speaking of God ?
> 
> I suppose it's the whole "ancient alien" fad, yet I mentioned the antediluvian Titans and no one seems to have any input ?
> 
> ...


Siding with you. I want to know more as well.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Okay. January 21st, 2006, I survived a brain aneurysm. By "survived" I am referring to the action that I was dead, flat lined, on the table 6:47. That's six minutes, forty seven seconds. While out of my body I was fully awake and lucid during those near seven minutes.
> 
> Now, before I go any further I am involved in an online forum made up of people who've had post-mortal experiences. In other words it's a forum for people who've been dead before and have come back. That said, I was lucid and there is no fire of a Hell; nor did I see any cherubs, no Saint Peter, no pearly gates, no old friends waiting at the gate for me who died long before I did, and there definitely isn't some omnipotent male being in a robe who's in oversight of everything. None. Zip. Zilch. Zero.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely about the point that unless they've experienced it they can never know.

I also know that there's no point in just telling people because not only can they not understand but they won't believe either, so no point. I don't mean that in any kind of a wiseass way, I mean it factually.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

the antediluvian titans were giants that were supposed to have all been killed off in the biblical flood. goliath was an antediluvian titan...he was supposed to be 2 to 3 times the size of a normal man. i don't believe that for one second, but say it's true, you're talking about (naturally occurring) monoliths that weight hundreds of thousands of tons....even if these supposed giants were ten times the size of men, they could no more move these things than you or i could. ten of them couldn't. so even if they existed, which i highly doubt, as we've never found any kind of fossil evidence, even in the area where they were reported to live, they could never have moved these monoliths.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the antediluvian titans were giants that were supposed to have all been killed off in the biblical flood. goliath was an antediluvian titan...he was supposed to be 2 to 3 times the size of a normal man. i don't believe that for one second, but say it's true, you're talking about (naturally occurring) monoliths that weight hundreds of thousands of tons....even if these supposed giants were ten times the size of men, they could no more move these things than you or i could. ten of them couldn't. so even if they existed, which i highly doubt, as we've never found any kind of fossil evidence, even in the area where they were reported to live, they could never have moved these monoliths.


In my opinion and from my training Goliath was not an antidiluvian Titan. He was an offspring of one of the kenite tribes if I recall correctly.

The verse I recall, to paraphrase.. 'there was Giants in the earth in those days and then after, when the sons of God came into the daughters of men' ..which denotes a second influx

The Titans were said to be approximately 2.1 miles tall the second influx commonly called the Nephilim were said to be different sizes and shapes excetera because of the corrupt seed I suppose, some were supposedly 400 feet all. The sons of anak come to mine where it says we were "as grasshoppers in their sight"

The latter quotes from numbers 13:33 or thereabouts, couldn't remember the above quote but it's easy to search from those words should anyone feel inclined, it's one of the more 'popular' verses regarding this type topic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

and we've never found a trace of these giants? no 20 foot tall femurs? no 50 gallon drinking cups? no elephant sized jock straps? mythology. never existed. know why dinosaurs never got that big? their bones wouldn't support them, they couldn't get enough air, and they would spend 23 hours a day eating.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

Well, possibly there are remanents ? Go to YouTube and search "Mudfossil University" for that such thing, and see what you think, likely may find compelling at the very least



I believe they were three Earth ages

The first Earth age consisted solely of the Titans, they were approximately 2 miles tall

The second Earth age was from Adam to Noah

The third Earth age is now

Edit to add the so-called Gap theory in Genesis 1:2 ( became, not _was_ ) provides the connection between the first and second Earth ages for anyone interested in further study


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

life on earth has to follow rules. there is gravity, and air pressure. the air pressure and oxygen content used to be higher and bugs 6 to 8 feet long could exist. as the air pressure and oxygen content dropped, so did the size of insects. there has NEVER been enough oxygen in the air of this planet to support two mile high giants. ever.
then we can move on to gravity. when you get much larger than a brontosaurus sized animal, their legs would have to be so massive, with bones so thick, they wouldn't be able to move.
if you're saying this all happened because of magic, we don't have a lot to talk about.
if you're saying it was a natural occurrence, you're wrong.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 31, 2018)

He read it somewhere on the internet, so therefore it must be true!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 31, 2018)

This thread has gone alien vs predator and now Prometheus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

no, i don't think he's a goofball that believes whatever he reads online. which is actually worse. you can usually convince deluded goofballs of the truth if you push their faces into it enough times.
people who have real faith are practically impossible to convince. no matter what proof you show them, they can just ignore it in the face of their "faith".


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i don't think he's a goofball that believes whatever he reads online. which is actually worse. you can usually convince deluded goofballs of the truth if you push their faces into it enough times.
> people who have real faith are practically impossible to convince. no matter what proof you show them, they can just ignore it in the face of their "faith".


You'd be correct that I hold these beliefs not due to anything associated with the internet (May God forbid!). I held these opinions long before the internet existed, directly due to what most would call a close encounter of the fifth kind

Anyway here's a link that seems related to the Titan and Nephilim Giants topic..






.. wanted to add that while I do find the theory of the Titans of the first Earth age very interesting, I don't necessarily believe it to be true


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i don't think he's a goofball that believes whatever he reads online. which is actually worse. you can usually convince deluded goofballs of the truth if you push their faces into it enough times.
> people who have real faith are practically impossible to convince. no matter what proof you show them, they can just ignore it in the face of their "faith".


I been monitoring your post Shrub and have developed a profile of your thought processes . You are very consistent at contradicting yourself dude. Man has used a rewritten bible to control the masses you say? Certainly, you don't strike me as a religious person. BUT ...NASA, Hollywood, mainstream media and the indoctrination of the public school system has bent you over and fisted you hard.  You did not escape the mind control efforts.  Your "faith" in NASA ROTFLMAO !!!!!!


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 31, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Okay. January 21st, 2006, I survived a brain aneurysm. By "survived" I am referring to the action that I was dead, flat lined, on the table 6:47. That's six minutes, forty seven seconds. While out of my body I was fully awake and lucid during those near seven minutes.
> 
> Now, before I go any further I am involved in an online forum made up of people who've had post-mortal experiences. In other words it's a forum for people who've been dead before and have come back. That said, I was lucid and there is no fire of a Hell; nor did I see any cherubs, no Saint Peter, no pearly gates, no old friends waiting at the gate for me who died long before I did, and there definitely isn't some omnipotent male being in a robe who's in oversight of everything. None. Zip. Zilch. Zero.
> 
> ...


FUCKING HEY! Awesome post. Nice to see someone post a different thought on things. I agree with you 100% and I didn't have to die to feel this way.

Glad you mentioned Shrubber cause to him everything is god and dreams. I asked him on another thread to open his mind a bit and all he could come back with was "open yours". 

For example: He says that it would be impossible to go FTL. Why? Because he can't open his mind. He can only think in the ways of the bible or science facts. HUMAN science facts. He doesn't think out of the box and can't come to the realization that an ancient alien civilization can do things that our "dreams" and imagination couldn't even comprehend. How farfetched is that? He says we base our assumptions off of nonsense. I hate to call someone a hypocrite, but then again who am I to talk.

I also mentioned that I'm open to his theories about the bible and dreams and wouldn't hesitate to agree that they could be true. That's because I have an open mind about everything. Close minded is not how I would describe myself but when I think about what he says....."people were only drawing what they dreamed on the cave walls", I have to say NO. As another member here wrote, dreams are pretty much about things you have seen IRL only to present themselves to us during sleep. Shrubs answer will probably be that god made them dream it. No problem. Maybe he would be right.

Hiding in plain sight is not so hard to believe when we can't even agree with each other on the simplest of matters. We are too busy arguing with each other to notice most of the things going on around us. We too easily dismiss or disregard warnings about things we should really be paying attention to. If we don't kill ourselves first, one day we will all wake up, maybe all at the same exact moment. We will finally see what really matters to all of us as human beings and take our next step on this whack ass journey that we think is evolution.

I hope it happens soon because I don't think I will be around too much longer to witness it 

ps...you are a good guy Shrubbie and we love you


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 31, 2018)

Going FTL = antigravitics. 

Dreams IME are a mash of stuff you encountered recently, I do think some can be visions of something greater. 

Hiding in plain sight is the best method of concealment.

#Random


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 31, 2018)

Man.. Seems like some ppl really have got some issues with ol shrubber ..im not taking anyones side on anything.. But i think we can have a discussion ob things like this without getting mad or putting one another down.. If someone ridicules you or your beliefs then they just need to butt themselves outa a discussion like this one.. Arguing your point i can see.. But not making it too personal at the same time.. Cause thats how discussions like this usually end up and then we just never get anywhere... Im not putting down anyone either when saying this so please dont think that.. But like i said earlier.. I am very interested in the megalithic and monolithic structures...i think that is where most proof of.. If not aliens... Then the next or maybe even more sensible option to me. And that is an advanced civilization of us before... I think they knew by making these structures... And no.. They are not natural... They were doing a couple things.. They were showing their massively smart construction techniques to basically show off what they could do... Or they may have realized they were eventually going to be wiped out and they wanted to leave something that they thought would stand the tests of time.. So they wouldnt be forgotten in a way... So many archaeological finds have been made that totally blow conventional science outa the water when it comes to man that it is just ludicrus to not evaluate them more ..this is where my conspiracy mind comes into play.. I hate to use the word conspiracy but what other word would one use to explain our world leaders and "top scientists " just ignoring and setting aside.. Literally.. Evidence of something more.... Iv also thought that these ancient civilizations may well be the people that are returning to see the "homeland " ...i mean idk. It is really something to think on.. Its fun forne and exciting... Not thinking crazy ass things with absolutely no backing in any sense, in my mind anyway.. But things that i can imagine or piece together that have a connection somehow


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 31, 2018)

Shrubber is fine. No one is fighting. He brings in a different POV and that's good for conversation. Now if people start posting these  and some of these  then maybe we may be out of line. No one needs to  because we all love each other here and after a little of this we sit back and do a little of this


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. and what part did _your own _mass and density have in putting your knee to the ground ?


85/5.972x10^24kg x 100. 

Soooooo a very, very small part, to be sure.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Okay. January 21st, 2006, I survived a brain aneurysm. By "survived" I am referring to the action that I was dead, flat lined, on the table 6:47. That's six minutes, forty seven seconds. While out of my body I was fully awake and lucid during those near seven minutes.
> 
> Now, before I go any further I am involved in an online forum made up of people who've had post-mortal experiences. In other words it's a forum for people who've been dead before and have come back. That said, I was lucid and there is no fire of a Hell; nor did I see any cherubs, no Saint Peter, no pearly gates, no old friends waiting at the gate for me who died long before I did, and there definitely isn't some omnipotent male being in a robe who's in oversight of everything. None. Zip. Zilch. Zero.
> 
> ...


This post deserves its own thread. I'm not saying it doesn't belong here, but what you just said is worthy of its own conversation Independent of a discussion of extraterrestrial contact.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

i'm not here to tell anyone i know the WAY, if i did i'd be on my way to the way.
i just tell people how i see it, and if they can convince me to see it a different way, i'm willing, just no ones succeeded yet.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 31, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Man.. Seems like some ppl really have got some issues with ol shrubber ..im not taking anyones side on anything.. But i think we can have a discussion ob things like this without getting mad or putting one another down.. If someone ridicules you or your beliefs then they just need to butt themselves outa a discussion like this one.. Arguing your point i can see.. But not making it too personal at the same time.. Cause thats how discussions like this usually end up and then we just never get anywhere... Im not putting down anyone either when saying this so please dont think that.. But like i said earlier.. I am very interested in the megalithic and monolithic structures...i think that is where most proof of.. If not aliens... Then the next or maybe even more sensible option to me. And that is an advanced civilization of us before... I think they knew by making these structures... And no.. They are not natural... They were doing a couple things.. They were showing their massively smart construction techniques to basically show off what they could do... Or they may have realized they were eventually going to be wiped out and they wanted to leave something that they thought would stand the tests of time.. So they wouldnt be forgotten in a way... So many archaeological finds have been made that totally blow conventional science outa the water when it comes to man that it is just ludicrus to not evaluate them more ..this is where my conspiracy mind comes into play.. I hate to use the word conspiracy but what other word would one use to explain our world leaders and "top scientists " just ignoring and setting aside.. Literally.. Evidence of something more.... Iv also thought that these ancient civilizations may well be the people that are returning to see the "homeland " ...i mean idk. It is really something to think on.. Its fun forne and exciting... Not thinking crazy ass things with absolutely no backing in any sense, in my mind anyway.. But things that i can imagine or piece together that have a connection somehow


Good post. Definitely no question that technology has been lost through the ages. South America has some mind blowing structures. Puma punku in Bolivia is amazing. There is a (can't recall the name) stone fortress built on a cliff face with enormous slabs of stone. Another fortress that appears the stone was heated to near melting point then set into place. No mortar was used and you cant slide a piece of paper between the blocks. Reminds me of stacked jello blocks. It pisses off our so called geniuses because they have to admit they haven't a clue how the hell the ancients did it. IMO modern man hasn't even mastered the functions of the human body. The only thing that matters is money these days.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 1, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Going FTL = antigravitics.
> 
> Dreams IME are a mash of stuff you encountered recently, I do think some can be visions of something greater.
> 
> ...


Gravity is a flimsy theory at best. EXAMPLE: I used to roll boulders along the lake bottom to build nesting spots for flathead catfish. Put the same 500 lbs boulders on dry land? Instant hernia. Density and buoyancy bros forget gravity. Gases ,metals and liquids all have different levels of density. Denser liquids and gases settle at the bottom always. Like brine pools on the ocean floor. Electromagnetic propulsion? Yes not out of the realm of possibility but only on earth and by using the natural magnetic fields that are in place. Tesla was all about tapping into these magnetic fields. Anti-gravitational propulsion pure sci fi. We are below a firmament dome that nuclear warheads could not break through. Are we imprisoned here by reptilian aliens that live above the waters that are above the dome? In the land they dwell in maybe they use magnetic fields for propulsion traveling rapidly between the 1,000's of bio-dome prisons they control. Or is there land hidden with clean air, food and water?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> 85/5.972x10^24kg x 100.
> 
> Soooooo a very, very small part, to be sure.


I see, consider these two facts about mass and density.

1) lighter than air: objects goes up

2) heavier than air: objects stay on the ground

Where is 'gravity' in those two facts?



As promised above I've demonstrated mass and density.



Please demonstrate gravity.

(Note: _Saying that it exists because you believe it does is not a demonstration of it_)


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 1, 2018)

Most dense gas is radon. Least dense gas is hydrogen it has helium beat. Most dense metal is iridium. Least dense is lithium. Most dense liquid is mercury. Least dense is liquid hydrogen. Gravity pfft


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> 85/5.972x10^24kg x 100.
> 
> Soooooo a very, very small part, to be sure.


Interesting..! in another thread you said:

_"So sit back and relax. Be a good consumerist drone, pay your mortgage and your taxes and your car payment and your utilities and your credit cards and don't worry your little head about anything except what we tell you to. When we tell you to._"

And I completely agree! _I would like to encourage you to use that same critical thinking_ when considering what those same lying powers have told you about gravity, space-time, ufo's, God, gods and literally all these related topics.

None of it is what we've been indoctrinated since childhood to believe.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I see, consider these two facts about mass and density.
> 
> 1) lighter than air objects goes up
> 
> ...


Jump.

The fact that you returned to earth is your demonstration.

Gravity is known to physics as the weakest of the attentive forces, but the one with the longest reach.

I invite you to do your own homework on the subject.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Most dense gas is radon. Least dense gas is hydrogen it has helium beat. Most dense metal is iridium. Least dense is lithium. Most dense liquid is mercury. Least dense is liquid hydrogen. Gravity pfft


Your argument is as logical as asking why chickens can't do calculus.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Jump.
> 
> The fact that you returned to earth is your demonstration.
> 
> ...



My mass and density (weight) pulled me back down (as mentioned above lighter than air goes up heavier than air comes back down) ..so thats disproved, anything else?

I assure you sure you I've done my "homework". In fact I've studied Newton in depth.. I'm not speaking of his math equations, I've studied his theological interpretations, unknown to most Newton was as much or more a theist, as a mathematician


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Interesting..! in another thread you said:
> 
> _"So sit back and relax. Be a good consumerist drone, pay your mortgage and your taxes and your car payment and your utilities and your credit cards and don't worry your little head about anything except what we tell you to. When we tell you to._"
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're enjoying my posts!

I disagree with your assessment that we've been systematically lied to about the list of subjects you mention. What's happened instead is a process of discovery whereby old notions are reexamined in light of new evidence and either updated or replaced with more current thinking.

I'm a firm believer in gravity; it seems to work very consistently whether we insist on its existence or not.

I'm not a believer in human constructs of God, for similar reasons; the concept FAILS to explain any measurable phenomena.

Our understanding of space and time are evolving as our understanding of the underlying science grows. RIP Stephen Hawking...

UFOs are harder to pin down, due to a lack of publicly available evidence. Whether that's because there isn't any or because it's being kept from us is another legitimate line of inquiry.

That there ARE aliens out there is in my mind indisputable; the galaxy, let alone the universe, is so vast and full of available real estate that the notion of our uniqueness is laughable. The only question is how close they are and whether they have the necessary technology to come and spy on us.

I'm on record above in this thread as saying they have motive, even if only for reasons of self preservation.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> My mass and density (weight) pulled me back down (as mentioned above lighter than air goes up heavier than air comes back down) ..so thats disproved, anything else?
> 
> I assure you sure you I've done my "homework". In fact I've studied Newton in depth.. I'm not speaking of his math equations, I've studied his theological interpretations, unknown to most Newton was as much or more a theist, as a mathematician


Mass has attraction; the mass of your body is attracted to the mass of Earth. How was the theory of gravity disproven?

I'll meet God when I'm done here. Until then, I have work to do!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2018)

gravity seems to be a function of mass, so an object lighter than air has insufficient mass for it's gravity to make it remain on the ground, even though it's being caused artificially. same thing with planes, they artificially reduce their mass while propelling themselves at sufficient speed. reduce the speed, and gravity takes back over, quickly. cool off a hot air balloon, and gravity takes back over quickly. even birds use it, birds of prey climb high into the sky, find a target, and dive at it. 
i see tons (haha) of proof of gravity


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gravity seems to be a function of mass, so an object lighter than air has insufficient mass for it's gravity to make it remain on the ground, even though it's being caused artificially. same thing with planes, they artificially reduce their mass while propelling themselves at sufficient speed. reduce the speed, and gravity takes back over, quickly. cool off a hot air balloon, and gravity takes back over quickly. even birds use it, birds of prey climb high into the sky, find a target, and dive at it.
> i see tons (haha) of proof of gravity


You see tons of proof of density displacement. The bird is more dense than air. Why are submerged objects like rocks easier to move than those on dry land? Density and buoyancy bro. Gravity is a bs theory the free masons came up with to impose the globe earth lie on the masses. Along with the heliocentric theory.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2018)

Sometimes odd shit happens. I was just telling my wife the other night that I realized that just about everybody I know and all the people from my past had blue eyes.
I mean I literally stare when I see someone with brown eyes, it tweaks all the novelty centers in my brain as something different.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2018)

that's odd, you'd think Africa would be the brown eyes capitol of the planet


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Your argument is as logical as asking why chickens can't do calculus.


liquids, gases and metals are the make up of our realm we call earth. They are all governed by the same law of physics. Radon, mercury and iridium are the most efficient gas liquid and metal at displacing density. Radon gas is in fact so dense it seeps deep into the ground. Where as helium rises because its displaced by every gas in the atmosphere except hydrogen. Even today's scientist admit that gravity is just a theory. they sugar coat it so they don't step on toes and say "technically" just a theory. Laws rarely change opposed to theories that change frequently as new evidence is discovered. What we are witnessing today is evidence being ignored to impose an agenda on what the establishment wants you to believe.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gravity seems to be a function of mass, so an object lighter than air has insufficient mass for it's gravity to make it remain on the ground, even though it's being caused artificially. same thing with planes, they artificially reduce their mass while propelling themselves at sufficient speed. reduce the speed, and gravity takes back over, quickly. cool off a hot air balloon, and gravity takes back over quickly. even birds use it, birds of prey climb high into the sky, find a target, and dive at it.
> i see tons (haha) of proof of gravity


An object lighter than air could only be a low density gas Shrub. Say goodbye gravity. The propulsion planes use is thrust. Look at the Apollo 11 photos. Do you see a crater of moon dust blasted out from jet engine thrust beneath the lunar module ? No because NASA is a fraud.


----------



## SageFromZen (Apr 4, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> FUCKING HEY! Awesome post. Nice to see someone post a different thought on things. I agree with you 100% and I didn't have to die to feel this way.
> 
> Glad you mentioned Shrubber cause to him everything is god and dreams. I asked him on another thread to open his mind a bit and all he could come back with was "open yours".
> 
> ...


I live the Truth. 

I have had an experience that philosophical belief and religion have no place in. They can't wrap their heads around it. Shrubber can't wrap his head around it and I am fine with that too. If it hasn't happened to you then it does NOT apply to you. That's all there is to it. 

There is a bias toward anyone and I mean anyone who has a piece of the puzzle that doesn't fit stereotypical religious/philosophical belief. It's their way or the highway and anything else just isn't p-e-r-m-i-s-s-a-b-l-e. Belief has an EGO. It creates less humanhood and brotherhood and sisterhood than we started with. 

I am all for what works for you. All of you. Whatever it may be.
I am on a different path than you are. And that's all there is to it.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do you see a crater of moon dust blasted out from jet engine thrust beneath the lunar module ?


Of course not, because the lunar modules were equipped with rocket engines, not jet engines. You can see the moon dust being kicked up during the descent.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


I gotta get me a ride on that!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 5, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Of course not, because the lunar modules were equipped with rocket engines, not jet engines. You can see the moon dust being kicked up during the descent.


OK THEN... Rocket. The thrust from the ACME NASA rocket did not leave a crater under the module. You are ignorant which is different from stupid. You believe in some cheesy looking 48 year old US government propaganda? OK. Which is fine. You are a patriot and support your country no matter what. No shame in that.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> OK THEN... Rocket. The thrust from the ACME NASA rocket did not leave a crater under the module. You are ignorant which is different from stupid. You believe in some cheesy looking 48 year old US government propaganda? OK. Which is fine. You are a patriot and support your country no matter what. No shame in that.


Craters are made by meteors, aka rocks, moving at high speeds.

Keep in mind that the moon's gravity is only 1/6th that of Earth, so only a relatively small amount of thrust is necessary.

I realize I'm not going to convince you because you've already come to a conclusion and are now engaged in the hunt for 'facts' to support it- in short, a massive case of confirmation bias.

Others will realize the support the above facts give to NASA's 'story' about landing on the Moon.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 5, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Craters are made by meteors, aka rocks, moving at high speeds.
> 
> Keep in mind that the moon's gravity is only 1/6th that of Earth, so only a relatively small amount of thrust is necessary.
> 
> ...


Yeah, plenty of boot prints in the fine moon dust but nothing from the ACME rocket thrust. Not a bit of dust in the gold foil landing pods either. The photos are staged and poorly done at that.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2018)

So aliens.

I'd be very surprised if they have visited Earth since the Age of Flight.

I'd be just as surprised if they haven't kept an eye on us at all.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 6, 2018)

Aliens would have to exist and originated from the deep ocean or Antarctica. The firmament can not penetrated. It reflects radio waves from terrestrial satellite dishes therefore it must be a solid barrier. Satellite tech has been around 70+ years. Alien proof is zilch. It's only for Hollywood sci fi movies. Where as flat earth proof is abundant. Density displacement dominates our realm. Metals, gases and liquids all abide by the same law of physics. Pseudo science uses a potpourri of complicated mathematical equations to explain away what our senses tells us. Like the earth spinning 1000 MPH. Gravity is just a theory. Density displacement is LAW.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 6, 2018)

No.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 6, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No.


Since yo 3 panty mammy made so much coin building satellites for the FBI maybe she and her 180 IQ can float you a loan so you can remodel your house. That 1974 Elvis Presley shag carpet was cool 40 years ago but the acrylic carpet fibers are contaminating your crop.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Since yo 3 panty mammy made so much coin building satellites for the FBI maybe she and her 180 IQ can float you a loan so you can remodel your house. That 1974 Elvis Presley shag carpet was cool 40 years ago but the acrylic carpet fibers are contaminating your crop.



Yeah no shag carpet here. House was carpeted and painted freshly when I bought it. 

You must have seen something differently than everyone else. Like the shape of the earth.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 6, 2018)

I have been here for 14,792 years. I'm waiting for your stupid technology to catch up so I can rebuild my ship and GTFO of here as fast as I can. I can't take human drama anymore!!

ps.........there is no god. I made him up. Moses too...that was so funny you had to be there. Him talking to a bush I lit on fire. He almost heard me laughing 

pps.....u guyz r so stooopid


----------



## gwheels (Apr 6, 2018)

Aliens do not exist....it is science. God made everything and the earth is round like a sphere ! no flat earthers allowed as that is stupid.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 6, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Aliens do not exist....it is science. God made everything and the earth is round like a sphere ! no flat earthers allowed as that is stupid.


I think you'll find that God describes the Earth as "spread out, fixed, upon pillars"
i.e. stationary

But you're right about one thing, "aliens" as extra terrestrial beings, don't exist.
-good luck


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 6, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Aliens do not exist....it is science. God made everything and the earth is round like a sphere ! no flat earthers allowed as that is stupid.


Fakenews! 

I used to ride dinosaurs with your ancestors! Poor things had to go into hiding. It's ok tho, I have a zoo full of them under the ice in Antartica. I miss my T-rex mount


----------



## gwheels (Apr 6, 2018)

It is not fake news....i thought everyone into being. I know


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 6, 2018)

gwheels said:


> It is not fake news....i thought everyone into being. I know


I see. Ok um....god. Can you please "think" 10 billion dollars into my bank account and don't let anyone notice. Thanks


----------



## gwheels (Apr 6, 2018)

I was thinking about it but it wont help you with your problems....you must suffer like everyone else. That is all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2018)

gwheels said:


> It is not fake news....i thought everyone into being. I know


then think me up a big titty blond and a pound of nuclear meltdown buds


----------



## gwheels (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok one nuclear meltdown blonde with a bud coming your way !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2018)

sweet, thnx. if she shows up, you'll be the first guy on this whole site that's not full of shit


----------



## gwheels (Apr 6, 2018)

LOL.....careful for what you wish for.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 7, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> OK THEN... Rocket. The thrust from the ACME NASA rocket did not leave a crater under the module.


Why do you think it would? The Moon is pretty much solid rock, covered by rocks, with layers of fine rock dust scattered about. You can see that the landing area had a very light layer of moon dust, as neither the LEM's landing feet, or the astronauts feet, were deeply submerged in moon dust. This means their was a solid layer of rock under the landing site. So how do you think a rocket engine designed for use in an environment that only has 17% of Earth's gravity is going to "leave a crater" in this solid rock? Blast pressure? Heat? It's not going to happen, dude. At most it's going to blow some dust around, which is exactly what can be observed during the landing footage, and in some of the pictures taken after they started their EVA.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> You are ignorant which is different from stupid. You believe in some cheesy looking 48 year old US government propaganda? OK. Which is fine. You are a patriot and support your country no matter what. No shame in that.


Funny how people are willing to believe that the enemies of the U.S. didn't have the will, or the means to observe, confirm, or deny, the claims made by the U.S. during the Apollo moon landing missions. The Soviets, and our "allies" ALL had, and have, spies reporting on U.S. activities. U.S. "allies", the Soviets, and her commie allies, were ALL monitoring the SIX successful manned missions to the moon. The Soviets even sent a Luna 15 satellite pretty much right over the Apollo 11 landing site to confirm we did it.






I understand being ignorant about physics, which means you might think there should be a crater formed as a result of the landing descent, or there should be stars observed in every picture, or that the flag moved funky. However, believing that the Soviets, or even "allies" like the French, wouldn't call out the U.S. for its bullshit after they discovered we faked not one, but SIX moon landings? Now that's just stupid. Not "flat Earth"-tier stupid, mind you, but pretty damn close.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 7, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Why do you think it would? The Moon is pretty much solid rock, covered by rocks, with layers of fine rock dust scattered about. You can see that the landing area had a very light layer of moon dust, as neither the LEM's landing feet, or the astronauts feet, were deeply submerged in moon dust. This means their was a solid layer of rock under the landing site. So how do you think a rocket engine designed for use in an environment that only has 17% of Earth's gravity is going to "leave a crater" in this solid rock? Blast pressure? Heat? It's not going to happen, dude. At most it's going to blow some dust around, which is exactly what can be observed during the landing footage, and in some of the pictures taken after they started their EVA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Uncle Sam Jr. IN VERY SIMPLE TERMS With the great advancement in technology since 1972 has ANY country gone to the moon. They all have space programs that are linking up with ISS which is fake news. It's been 45 years and China, Russia, Japan, France, Germany, Australia etc etc has not gone to the moon. 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 7, 2018)

chiqifella said:


>


No one has been to the moon since before Sean Connery was running around in a loincloth.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Aliens would have to exist and originated from the deep ocean or Antarctica. The firmament can not penetrated. It reflects radio waves from terrestrial satellite dishes therefore it must be a solid barrier. Satellite tech has been around 70+ years. Alien proof is zilch. It's only for Hollywood sci fi movies. Where as flat earth proof is abundant. Density displacement dominates our realm. Metals, gases and liquids all abide by the same law of physics. Pseudo science uses a potpourri of complicated mathematical equations to explain away what our senses tells us. Like the earth spinning 1000 MPH. Gravity is just a theory. Density displacement is LAW.


Dude . Keep the flat Earth stuff in its own thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> OK Uncle Sam Jr. IN VERY SIMPLE TERMS With the great advancement in technology since 1972 has ANY country gone to the moon. They all have space programs that are linking up with ISS which is fake news. It's been 45 years and China, Russia, Japan, France, Germany, Australia etc etc has not gone to the moon. 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years 45 years.


This has a lot more to do with the fucked up priorities of human beings than any lapse in technological capability.

It's been far too long, I agree with that.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 8, 2018)

Atheist desperately clinging to absurdities like fake moon landings from 3 generations ago to keep their idiotic ideology on life support. Perpetual motion is a theory proven to be impossible therefore so is the heliocentric ism of the solar system. So there goes sun worship. Debunked. The realm of earth and DNA code are all of intelligent design by a creator. Man in his own wisdom became fools.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Atheist desperately clinging to absurdities like fake moon landings from 3 generations ago to keep their idiotic ideology on life support. Perpetual motion is a theory proven to be impossible therefore so is the heliocentric ism of the solar system. So there goes sun worship. Debunked. The realm of earth and DNA code are all of intelligent design by a creator. Man in his own wisdom became fools.



I find it odd that you talk so eloquently about growing and still come back to this.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Cheese and rice dood...I think if you're so bent on getting ppl to believe these kinda things that sprout from your keypad to the riu world to see, you may wanna take a diff approach...maybe use some good old Uncle Sam propaganda like u were talking about ...take a page outa Goebbels book...and maybe flare it up with some new aged tween/millenniums prop and try again


RetiredGuerilla said:


> Atheist desperately clinging to absurdities like fake moon landings from 3 generations ago to keep their idiotic ideology on life support. Perpetual motion is a theory proven to be impossible therefore so is the heliocentric ism of the solar system. So there goes sun worship. Debunked. The realm of earth and DNA code are all of intelligent design by a creator. Man in his own wisdom became fools.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Idk exactly how the flat earth theory goes..but I'm totally down to sail off the edge I'd anyone wants to take a bail of purp and float through deep space w me on my boat... what's a good name for a boat in this situation? S.S highest astronaut in history..nah..help me out


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

S.S Went off the deep end?....puns


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> anyone wants to take a bail of purp and float through deep space w me on my boat


I'll go but we're going to need more than one bale and lot's of lighters. You ever tried to burn with no fire? Did that once and it was retarded..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I find it odd that you talk so eloquently about growing and still come back to this.


I keep waiting for him to say he was kidding all along but I'm beginning to think he really believes his drivel.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2018)

Aliens could very easily connect to the Internet and manipulate our primitive technology to find out whatever they want to know about us.

They could then send that information up for collection and analysis and could thereby stay far away from us.

If we humans don't manage to blow ourselves up in the next century or two, we're very likely to develop a space travel capability and therefore be a threat to the whole interstellar neighborhood.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I'll go but we're going to need more than one bale and lot's of lighters. You ever tried to burn with no fire? Did that once and it was retarded..


We will just take a magnifying glass...solar power bro...but wait...won't it be dark falling under the earth...maybe we can cock out sail and drift by stars and shit to catch a glare....plenty of white owl grapes.. bugler 1.4s...a Sherlock for when we are lazy...and yea..2 bails...if the S.S gravityroundearthpshh will hold it


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Atheist desperately clinging to absurdities like fake moon landings from 3 generations ago to keep their idiotic ideology on life support. Perpetual motion is a theory proven to be impossible therefore so is the heliocentric ism of the solar system. So there goes sun worship. Debunked. The realm of earth and DNA code are all of intelligent design by a creator. Man in his own wisdom became fools.


Speaking of sun worship, sorry I'm a bit late..






.. now if you'll excuse me I've got to go eat my last Ishtar egg

Next week's discussion will focus on the origin of the "Holy Trinity", or perhaps the whereabouts of the Lindbergh baby.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 8, 2018)

Been drinking wild turkey so why not? I have a extensive background in aero space engineering, astro physics, oceanic navigation and naval weaponry/demolition. I had high level security clearances for years. Allowing access to certain information by someone with a free spirited and inquisitive mind can have both good and bad consequences. The military grooms your career. Your education and hands on experiences are all well documented. They can steer you in certain directions when they uncover gifts you and they didn't know you had. Or if they feel you would excel at certain "jobs". I was part of the GI bill program and was educated at MIT. That's where my recruitment began. I was young and gullible in the beginning and wanted desperately to be a astronaut. I worked very hard at it too. It was a young and innocent kids dream. But I didn't have support or encouragement from superiors anymore for some reason. I found out why I couldn't pursue it when I learned about a 1962 exercise called operation fish bowl. My gift as it turned out (and I was good at it too) was explosives and demolition. I offed some nasty cats in my time. Abu Nidal, Hezbollah, Hamas and even several dorky Iranian nuclear scientist vacationing in Dubai. I went from being a innocent kid with a dream to a cold blooded killer at the behest of the U.S. and Israeli intelligence community. I have dreams of severed heads with wide open eyes looking at me. I can still smell burnt flesh and the pungent mineral smell of human blood. When you kill you kill a part of yourself as well. I didn't want to be a professional killer I wanted to be a god damn astronaut.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Been drinking wild turkey so why not? I have a extensive background in aero space engineering, astro physics, oceanic navigation and naval weaponry/demolition. I had high level security clearances for years. Allowing access to certain information by someone with a free spirited and inquisitive mind can have both good and bad consequences. The military grooms your career. Your education and hands on experiences are all well documented. They can steer you in certain directions when they uncover gifts you and they didn't know you had. Or if they feel you would excel at certain "jobs". I was part of the GI bill program and was educated at MIT. That's where my recruitment began. I was young and gullible in the beginning and wanted desperately to be a astronaut. I worked very hard at it too. It was a young and innocent kids dream. But I didn't have support or encouragement from superiors anymore for some reason. I found out why I couldn't pursue it when I learned about a 1962 exercise called operation fish bowl. My gift as it turned out (and I was good at it too) was explosives and demolition. I offed some nasty cats in my time. Abu Nidal, Hezbollah, Hamas and even several dorky Iranian nuclear scientist vacationing in Dubai. I went from being a innocent kid with a dream to a cold blooded killer at the behest of the U.S. and Israeli intelligence community. I have dreams of severed heads with wide open eyes looking at me. I can still smell burnt flesh and the pungent mineral smell of human blood. When you kill you kill a part of yourself as well. I didn't want to be a professional killer I wanted to be a god damn astronaut.


??? I legit have family in the agency...they don't even like to say they work for them...so I find it awful strange you talk freely about anything whatsoever... but hey..we are on the internet..where u can be whatever u want to be... gravity doesn't apply, we live in a fish bowl..and you're a stupid fuck if u didnt know that..or a brain washed patriot....dog, I'm packing up the bails now and headin out on that last grout statements bruddah...I'm not trying to get my Samsung to explode in my pocket.. much flat love


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> ??? I legit have family in the agency...they don't even like to say they work for them...so I find it awful strange you talk freely about anything whatsoever... but hey..we are on the internet..where u can be whatever u want to be... gravity doesn't apply, we live in a fish bowl..and you're a stupid fuck if u didnt know that..or a brain washed patriot....dog, I'm packing up the bails now and headin out on that last grout statements bruddah...I'm not trying to get my Samsung to explode in my pocket.. much flat love





GoRealUhGro said:


> ??? I legit have family in the agency...they don't even like to say they work for them...so I find it awful strange you talk freely about anything whatsoever... but hey..we are on the internet..where u can be whatever u want to be... gravity doesn't apply, we live in a fish bowl..and you're a stupid fuck if u didnt know that..or a brain washed patriot....dog, I'm packing up the bails now and headin out on that last grout statements bruddah...I'm not trying to get my Samsung to explode in my pocket.. much flat love


Yes you can pack a cocktail of C4 and fulminated mercury in a cell phone and call them and blow their head off fuck the pocket. It's been done. Ever heard of spoofing technology? Phone numbers, IP addresses and e- mails can all be spoofed. I could frame a MFer for down loading kiddy porn if they pissed me off .


----------



## Tstat (Apr 8, 2018)

Very entertaining thread! So, I feel that the government of the US is keeping all kinds of shit from the general population. The general population could not handle the reality of what is really going on, be it aliens or secrete govt. shit. But I don't think they are faking the moon landing and for some reason lying about a flat earth (really people...?!) Some day I'd love to see a high up official tell us the TRUTH. Maybe like an ex president on his death bed (Hey Jimmy!)

That said, 3 years ago my friend shared some shots taken in his Virginia back yard. They were taken by his nature camera- a motion sensitive camera mounted to a tree. We still have not gotten anyone to explain what it might be. Here they are:















Here is a link to the video I put together from the stills. You can't embed video from FB, so click "Watch On Facebook" if you want to see it:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=876787399096151



It's the one and only time he ever got shots like this.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yes you can pack a cocktail of C4 and fulminated mercury in a cell phone and call them and blow their head off fuck the pocket. It's been done. Ever heard of spoofing technology? Phone numbers, IP addresses and e- mails can all be spoofed. I could frame a MFer for down loading kiddy porn if they pissed me off .


Yea..I think we have all heard of ip addresses and hacking emails ..I'm sure most all have done it..but idk how u play.. apparently you are a deadly assassin versed in gov killings...so why frame someone with child porn...see I'm not versed in gov killings..but I am versed in jail and a set of individuals that I somewhat pledge an alliance with ...and tracking ppl works both ways...so if I were ever framed over some shit w a kid..cause the people I'm familiar with would gladly cut anyones throat that messes with children..I would take that as an assault on my life..and my form of retaliation when it comes to threats against my or my people's life's doesn't involve hacking your computer...it involves hacking you into pieces that I can feed to the pigs and hide under logs.... not saying you were directing that towards me..I'm just saying there are more ppl like me than you think that are raised with the mentality that you eliminate a threat to ones life...it's something instilled in you once you take these paths or have to engage in certain situations ..some since birth...so just be careful when you send stuff like that bub...id hate to know a smart guy like u who has done so much for his country got cut to death with a buck knife...a lot of crazies out yonder


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Very entertaining thread! So, I feel that the government of the US is keeping all kinds of shit from the general population. The general population could not handle the reality of what is really going on, be it aliens or secrete govt. shit. But I don't think they are faking the moon landing and for some reason lying about a flat earth (really people...?!) Some day I'd love to see a high up official tell us the TRUTH. Maybe like an ex president on his death bed (Hey Jimmy!)
> 
> That said, 3 years ago my friend shared some shots taken in his Virginia back yard. They were taken by his nature camera- a motion sensitive camera mounted to a tree. We still have not gotten anyone to explain what it might be. Here they are:
> 
> ...


a motion sensitive camera? then why is it going off? i don't see any motion


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a motion sensitive camera? then why is it going off? i don't see any motion


That's they mystery shrub..lol..nah for real it's def an interesting pic..or could be..not saying you're a faker ..I'm just saying if it's genuine it would def be very interesting


----------



## Tstat (Apr 8, 2018)

Yea, we figure that the light beams (or whatever) set it off. There is also that glowing orb type thing present. I can vouch 100% for the authenticity. I've seen the camera, and I watched him pull these up in a folder with all the other shots that get collected. Mostly rabbits, deer, raccoons, etc. This guy is my best friend and has no reason to lie or fake weird shots.

Some suggested maybe it was a long legged bug or something that triggered it and then the light from the camera made it look like light beams. That is the only "natural" explanation we got that is plausible.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 8, 2018)

Aliens.do nor exist. Itbis fact. Show me one.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 8, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Aliens.do nor exist. Itbis fact. Show me one.


Laws of statistics suggest otherwise.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 45 years.


Unmanned flight is the preferred option due to economic and logistics benefits compared with manned flight. It can cost more than $5,000 just to put 1 pound into a low Earth orbit, and that cost starts to sky-rocket when you're talking about heading to the moon, or any other planet. Crew, and the supplies they need, add up to a lot of additional cost, weight, and safety concerns that simply don't exist with unmanned flights.

Never send a man to do what good technology, or high explosives, can do better.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2018)

Let's try to keep this thread on the subject of aliens.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 8, 2018)

*‘I saw a UFO’ Buzz Aldrin PASSES lie detector test revealing truth about aliens*

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/694430/news-ufo-aliens-lie-detector-test-buzz-aldrin-astronauts


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *‘I saw a UFO’ Buzz Aldrin PASSES lie detector test revealing truth about aliens*
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/694430/news-ufo-aliens-lie-detector-test-buzz-aldrin-astronauts


Highly credible, extremely well trained witnesses. Unfortunately, no physical evidence or conclusive video footage.

It's nice to know that my suspicions square so well with the convictions of those who have been to space.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 8, 2018)

1976 Iran incident. Bright object identified by thousands in the sky, including a member of the Iranian senior Air staff who scrambled 2 different aircraft to intercept it, both of which were forced to turn away.

This man is telling the truth.






Neither cold war sides ever developed the technology to do the things those pilots observed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It says dag gadol which means great fish in Hebrew.
> 
> No reference to metal structures either.
> 
> ...


No shit. Got a link? That sounds like a good read.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> No shit. Got a link? That sounds like a good read.



I had just searched it and that info was right out front in the first links. I don’t remember which ones I read through now.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 8, 2018)

1986 Japan Air Lines flight 1628. This thing was tracked by 3 different RADAR systems throughout the encounter before disappearing.

This dude is telling the truth.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Been drinking wild turkey so why not? I have a extensive background in aero space engineering, astro physics, oceanic navigation and naval weaponry/demolition. I had high level security clearances for years. Allowing access to certain information by someone with a free spirited and inquisitive mind can have both good and bad consequences. The military grooms your career. Your education and hands on experiences are all well documented. They can steer you in certain directions when they uncover gifts you and they didn't know you had. Or if they feel you would excel at certain "jobs". I was part of the GI bill program and was educated at MIT. That's where my recruitment began. I was young and gullible in the beginning and wanted desperately to be a astronaut. I worked very hard at it too. It was a young and innocent kids dream. But I didn't have support or encouragement from superiors anymore for some reason. I found out why I couldn't pursue it when I learned about a 1962 exercise called operation fish bowl. My gift as it turned out (and I was good at it too) was explosives and demolition. I offed some nasty cats in my time. Abu Nidal, Hezbollah, Hamas and even several dorky Iranian nuclear scientist vacationing in Dubai. I went from being a innocent kid with a dream to a cold blooded killer at the behest of the U.S. and Israeli intelligence community. I have dreams of severed heads with wide open eyes looking at me. I can still smell burnt flesh and the pungent mineral smell of human blood. When you kill you kill a part of yourself as well. I didn't want to be a professional killer I wanted to be a god damn astronaut.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Aliens......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 8, 2018)

This was about seven years or so go. I wad in the south eastern US and was driving and ended up pulling over because what I saw. My phone was dead and I had no other way to film or takes pics.

I've had training and can name a number of aircraft, quite a few foreign, just by silhouette.

I saw a round orb shape in the sky. It moved very quickly and in odd patterns. I ended up counting like 27 or 28 small fast moving jets converging on this orb from all directions and it was then up and gone. 

I often wonder what it was.


----------



## gb123 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> This was about seven years or so go. I wad in the south eastern US and was driving and ended up pulling over because what I saw. My phone was dead and I had no other way to film or takes pics.
> 
> I've had training and can name a number of aircraft, quite a few foreign, just by silhouette.
> 
> ...


It was something that the military really REALLY wanted a closer look at if there were so many small jets converging on it.

Were those smaller jets fighter planes?

Suddenly I'm wondering how often these incidents have happened.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> It was something that the military really REALLY wanted a closer look at if there were so many small jets converging on it.
> 
> Were those smaller jets fighter planes?
> 
> Suddenly I'm wondering how often these incidents have happened.


So the government would lie about UFO's but not about moon landings or a spinning ball earth that defies the laws of physics by making water curve into a 360 deg. angle. mmmmmmK


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So the government would lie about UFO's but not about moon landings or a spinning ball earth that defies the laws of physics by making water curve into a 360 deg. angle. mmmmmmK


You ever go to the beach?

Have you sat there and watched ships?

They disappear from the bottom up as they go over the curvature of the Earth.

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. Try to stay on the alien topic here. There's already a flat Earth thread.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> This was about seven years or so go. I wad in the south eastern US and was driving and ended up pulling over because what I saw. My phone was dead and I had no other way to film or takes pics.
> 
> I've had training and can name a number of aircraft, quite a few foreign, just by silhouette.
> 
> ...


This is what I was talking about...this was night..and I live in the mid south eastern u.s ...but it was night...the orb I seen was orangeish red ...it was actually flying around..up to... circling a jet..a lone jet...I wanted to call the air force or local radar .. something..get the flight number if that jet and try to find out who the pilot was...I just wanted to talk to him ..it shook me man....and when I looked it up on the web after that I seen videos of the same shit... testimonials...a lot of ppl have seen these orbs...it's def fucking something intelligent controlling it.. absolutely no way it was anything I can logically explain... believe me I tried


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 9, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Aliens.do nor exist. Itbis fact. Show me one.


There is prob some alien on planet Tokerr with a user name similar to yours ..on a drug growing fourm ..talking about how aliens don't exist......now that's a stretch I know lol..but I mean the universe is so big..we can't fathom it...that's crazy..I mean with all the brilliant people in the world..we can't even picture the size of the universe ..so with something that large ..with that many planets ...you really don't think that there are 1000000s of life forms..or not even 1.....I think the probability of there not being life out there would be like flying over the ocean ..jumping out of the plane..and not hitting water...about the same odds as u getting stuck in the air before u hit the ocean..lol..and no..u can't jump onto a boat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *‘I saw a UFO’ Buzz Aldrin PASSES lie detector test revealing truth about aliens*
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/694430/news-ufo-aliens-lie-detector-test-buzz-aldrin-astronauts


http://www.newsweek.com/buzz-aldrin-unidentified-flying-objects-extraterrestrial-life-astronauts-876900


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You ever go to the beach?
> 
> Have you sat there and watched ships?
> 
> ...


AND SOME PEOPLE ARE STUPID IN BOTH OF THEM


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You ever go to the beach?
> 
> Have you sat there and watched ships?
> 
> ...


I live on the ocean. You refer to vanishing point, no curvature involved.

prove it to yourself:

1) get a pair of binoculars or a telescope

2) when you think a ship's over the (alleged) curve

3) use your binoculars

*Result*: you can see ship plain as day.

.. it's called vanishing point


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> It was something that the military really REALLY wanted a closer look at if there were so many small jets converging on it.
> 
> Were those smaller jets fighter planes?
> 
> Suddenly I'm wondering how often these incidents have happened.


Yes. Small fighter type jets. I couldn't make out what kind exactly. Most likely f15 or f16 or similar.


GoRealUhGro said:


> This is what I was talking about...this was night..and I live in the mid south eastern u.s ...but it was night...the orb I seen was orangeish red ...it was actually flying around..up to... circling a jet..a lone jet...I wanted to call the air force or local radar .. something..get the flight number if that jet and try to find out who the pilot was...I just wanted to talk to him ..it shook me man....and when I looked it up on the web after that I seen videos of the same shit... testimonials...a lot of ppl have seen these orbs...it's def fucking something intelligent controlling it.. absolutely no way it was anything I can logically explain... believe me I tried


I'm surprised this didn't make the news. It was midday. Clear sky. I guess people are too busy looking at thier phones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I live on the ocean. You refer to vanishing point, no curvature involved.
> 
> prove it to yourself:
> 
> ...


keep watching with your binoculars, the ship will disappear over the horizon, bottom first


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep watching with your binoculars, the ship will disappear over the horizon, bottom first


.. what I've stated is fact, not a position one way or another.






.. anyone can easily prove it for themselves.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh Gawd, not another one of them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

i know what the vanishing point is. and if you watch a ship with a powerful enough telescope or pair of binoculars, you WILL see it sink below the HORIZON....PERIOD. not vanish in the distance.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know what the vanishing point is. and if you watch a ship with a powerful enough telescope or pair of binoculars, you WILL see it sink below the HORIZON....PERIOD. not vanish in the distance.


Heck, I've lost track of boats 50 feet ahead of me on foggy days....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. what I've stated is fact, not a position one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not proof. The camera is unsteady. It d83ant show the ship go over the horizon. 

If you actually watch one it disappears bottom first.

Its the same reason you can't see the Rockies from lets say Chicago.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I live on the ocean. You refer to vanishing point, no curvature involved.
> 
> prove it to yourself:
> 
> ...


No, they don't 'vanish', they pass over the curvature of the Earth.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. what I've stated is fact, not a position one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch this. Unlike the shitty video you show this one shows the boat disappear but the sails still show.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. Small fighter type jets. I couldn't make out what kind exactly. Most likely f15 or f16 or similar.
> 
> I'm surprised this didn't make the news. It was midday. Clear sky. I guess people are too busy looking at thier phones.


The government has made it clear that they don't want it on the news and will question anyone's credibility who says they've seen something.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2018)

The flat Earthers are so desperate to be believed that they'll muck up any thread here.

Aliens, let's stick to the topic?


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 9, 2018)

There should be some sort of calculation that correctly shows the amount of curve in the earth per mile/kilometer. I'm sure there already is. The "vanishing" point will be at the same distance all the time barring hills or valleys.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Aliens, let's stick to the topic?


Anyone with any ideas on what this could be? I know we are mostly talking about the fucking flat earth here, but I thought maybe someone would have some ideas:


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Anyone with any ideas on what this could be? I know we are mostly talking about the fucking flat earth here, but I thought maybe someone would have some ideas:


Spider web on the lenses. Rifles and handguns can be fitted with laser sights. Lasers are a beam of light that is perfectly level and straight. The Navy has larger versions called infra red beams that are invisible to the naked eye. Bored on 3rd shift at 2am. I have personally witnessed the tracking of a Italian cargo ship 200 miles out on the open Atlantic Ocean. You see the dilemma? The flat earth movement is gaining steam. The moon landings are a big shit sandwich for NASA to have to eat too.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> There should be some sort of calculation that correctly shows the amount of curve in the earth per mile/kilometer. I'm sure there already is. The "vanishing" point will be at the same distance all the time barring hills or valleys.


This also isn't true. was it a channel in England? ..and they proved that it had absolutely no curvature with a laser

I'll lookup the video at some point but there is no curvature. However I've never said earth was flat, I'm just saying there's no such thing as water curving.


----------



## tstick (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Anyone with any ideas on what this could be? I know we are mostly talking about the fucking flat earth here, but I thought maybe someone would have some ideas:


Looks like someone standing inside taking a picture of the backyard while standing in front of a sliding glass door that has those long, plastic venetian blind things.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's not proof. The camera is unsteady. It d83ant show the ship go over the horizon.
> 
> If you actually watch one it disappears bottom first.
> 
> Its the same reason you can't see the Rockies from lets say Chicago.



Vanishing point is fact. The ship is only a demonstration


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's not proof. The camera is unsteady. It d83ant show the ship go over the horizon.
> 
> If you actually watch one it disappears bottom first.
> 
> Its the same reason you can't see the Rockies from lets say Chicago.



Vanishing point is fact. The ship is only a demonstration. There are many other examples including many involving the math, I chose this because I am given to the ocean but anybody can look it up for them self

Anyway the reference above to the English Channel experiment was called the Bedford experiment and it was close to a couple hundred years ago, here it is, very interesting!


----------



## Tstat (Apr 9, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Spider web on the lenses.


That would work, except if you look at the time stamps, it doesn't. They came and went. There are three photos.


tstick said:


> Looks like someone standing inside taking a picture of the backyard while standing in front of a sliding glass door that has those long, plastic venetian blind things.


Nope, was outside, mounted on a friggin tree.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The flat Earthers are so desperate to be believed that they'll muck up any thread here.
> 
> Aliens, let's stick to the topic?


I think you need to look into the deep ocean that's my point. The Navy has had many encounters. They can travel at high speed beneath the ocean. They also fly through the atmosphere. Off the coast of Catalina island they were spotted entering and leaving the ocean. They spoke to Ike Eisenhower telepathically aboard the Nimitz? I think it was the Nimitz in the late 1950's Look into the Aurora Texas incident in 1890. The town folk buried a alien in the local cemetary. Also a 1800's incident in Nebraska. Roswell something big happened there no doubt. there was even a military press release of a recovered disc I told you all I can recall while I was snooping. Unidentified submerged objects. USO's


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Vanishing point is fact. The ship is only a demonstration. There are many other examples including many involving the math, I chose this because I am given to the ocean but anybody can look it up for them self
> 
> Anyway the reference above to the English Channel experiment was called the Bedford experiment and it was close to a couple hundred years ago, here it is, very interesting!


First. No. Ships fall away over the horizon. 


Im not going to bother again. But this is a failed experiment and the guy wouldn’t pay his debt and spent his life ruining the winner with harassment. Links posted somewhere in flat earth thread. 

Quick search shows tons of proof against from the original experiment. 

Retired guerilla already tried to show all these nuts proving they were wrong in the flat earth thread. 

Maybe read the flat earth thread to see how many pilots and scientists and just entertaining people around here with the understanding like most people that gravity is not only real but obvious.


----------



## tstick (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> That would work, except if you look at the time stamps, it doesn't. They came and went. There are three photos.
> 
> Nope, was outside, mounted on a friggin tree.


Well it's a 100% certainty that the image in that picture is a reflection of some kind. What it might be I have no idea but aliens would be like near the bottom of the list of possibilities.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

I encourage everyone to look into 'vanishing point' for themself because the math is simple to prove











I'm not saying the Earth is flat, I'm only saying water cannot curve.

And while we're mentioning famous UFO incidents, how about the recent 'deep sea anomaly' ?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> First. No. Ships fall away over the horizon.
> 
> 
> Im not going to bother again. But this is a failed experiment and the guy wouldn’t pay his debt and spent his life ruining the winner with harassment. Links posted somewhere in flat earth thread.
> ...


I like you Med. I think you got yourself a real good heart. But cannabis needs moisture (not soaked tho) and warmth mid 80's during the veg cycle for maximum growth rates. Also a high kelvin rating in veg cycle of course good nitrogen and kelp. You recreate summer time. And just like I know you got a good heart I know you are in denial about this veg cycle and the oceans defying physics by curving. I love you med. peace


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I like you Med. I think you got yourself a real good heart. But cannabis needs moisture (not soaked tho) and warmth mid 80's during the veg cycle for maximum growth rates. Also a high kelvin rating in veg cycle of course good nitrogen and kelp. You recreate summer time. And just like I know you got a good heart I know you are in denial about this veg cycle and the oceans defying physics by curving. I love you med. peace



Lol. I never really expected you to change your mind about flatness or growing. 

The plants even week one seedlings show no sign of stress when pots are 3/4 dry down. Plenty of moisture left was the point. It takes another day before any drooping occurs. 

And they react very different outdoor than indoor. I do whatever results in happiest plants. 

And I know you do too.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Wilksey (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> what I've stated is fact, not a position one way or another.


No. It's not.

If you use any kind of optic to help you see a ship, the deck sinks below the horizon before the superstructure does at the top.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> There should be some sort of calculation that correctly shows the amount of curve in the earth per mile/kilometer. I'm sure there already is. The "vanishing" point will be at the same distance all the time barring hills or valleys.


it's 8 inches per mile, squared.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> This also isn't true. was it a channel in England? ..and they proved that it had absolutely no curvature with a laser
> 
> I'll lookup the video at some point but there is no curvature. However I've never said earth was flat, I'm just saying there's no such thing as water curving.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Level_experiment


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 9, 2018)

Commander Graham Bethune, USN, encounters a flying object during the conduct of his duties as a pilot in the northern Atlantic off the coast of Canada. This took place in 51' when jet technology was still in its infancy and prop planes still filled the skies. We don't have the technology today to do what the craft he observed did way back in 51'.

This dude is telling the truth.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 9, 2018)

So the earth is not flat and there are no aliens except in movies and with whack jobs that have been abducted. In addition to inflame the masses they did land on the moon. The lack of dust depth gives credence to the creationist theory.

So there you have it. Solved nice and simple like.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

http://embracetheball.blogspot.com/p/flat-earth-tests.html


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 9, 2018)

Water can do just about anything that gravity wants it to do. Even float


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 9, 2018)

The Coyne UFO incident - Mansfield, Ohio 1973

A flight crew returning from their annual flight physical encounter an unknown flying object near Mansfield, Ohio. This incident was observed and later reported by a female ground witness and her son who saw the event unfold while driving in the area.

Neither us, or the Soviets, have ever managed to develop the kind of technology observed by these men.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Vanishing point is fact. The ship is only a demonstration


No. It wasn't a demonstration. It was a shitty video. 

The one I posted shows the ship disappear over the horizon.

How do you explain the ship disappearing before the sails?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I encourage everyone to look into 'vanishing point' for themself because the math is simple to prove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Water can curve. Ever see a drop of water in the air? 

Gravity holds the water to the earth.

People like retired guerilla try to use gyroscopes to prove the earth is flat. Its the opposite. Its because the earth spins that a gyroscope works. 

He also tries to use planes as an example. Like you should be able to feel them flying downward because of the curvature if it were real. That's silly and in fact planes instruments have to correct for the curvature.


Anyways I'm not going to hash it out again. This is about aliens.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Water can curve. Ever see a drop of water in the air?
> 
> Gravity holds the water to the earth.
> 
> ...



I think we are the aliens. Look how bad we are at living on earth.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 9, 2018)

tstick said:


> Well it's a 100% certainty that the image in that picture is a reflection of some kind. What it might be I have no idea but aliens would be like near the bottom of the list of possibilities.


Well, again a reflection of what? My first thought was search beams from a helicopter or something. My LAST thought was aliens, lol. Keep in mind it is a motion sensitive camera set up to capture wildlife at night.

But whateva... here is what you guys really want:

https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/43bqxn/a-very-high-percentage-of-young-people-arent-sure-the-world-is-round-vgtrn?utm_source=dmfb

Yep, there ya go.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 9, 2018)

Unknown object hovers over U.S. nuclear missile site, scares the shit out of security, disables missiles, and flies away. This is not the only known incident of this type to have occurred in the U.S..






Apparently, the little fuckers have shown a LOT of interest in our nuclear technology, and dropped subtle hints about not using nukes for weapon purposes, as this same kind of shit has been reported to have taken place in the old Soviet Union as well.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Water can curve. Ever see a drop of water in the air?
> 
> Gravity holds the water to the earth.
> 
> ...



I understand your belief, however that does not make it correct, it is not.

Neither does anything grow in a vacuum. whether it's a vacuum chamber or the vacuum of space (try to grow a pot plant in a vacuum chamber, see how it goes)

neither is anything spinning at a thousand miles an hour through static air.

These are simple repeatable facts.

however I could say it forever and you're going to hold your belief and that's fine, but you can't put the genie back in the bottle on truth by repetition against fact.

I noticed a flat Earth read on here somewhere, I'm sure it's delineated well ..at least from one side, one side presents facts and the other presents beliefs and opinions, I've been down that road before, sorry not interested. For me that debate is long over.

Regardless, I would rather talk about aliens and UFOs again too, what do you think they are ?


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 9, 2018)

This is one of my favorites. Unknown flying objects are observed outside a nuclear weapon equipped U.S. - leased airbase in the U.K. on multiple days and occasions. The base commander sends his deputy to find out what the fuck's going on, and he and his party observe unknown objects flying in the sky, and sending beams of light down into the weapons storage area of the base. 






I wonder if the tactical nukes stored at the facility were in any way effected by the unknown craft.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 9, 2018)

The seasons change how exactly? Without earth's rotation? It is so stupid as to be beyond imagination.


----------



## tstick (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Well, again a reflection of what? My first thought was search beams from a helicopter or something. My LAST thought was aliens, lol. Keep in mind it is a motion sensitive camera set up to capture wildlife at night.
> 
> But whateva... here is what you guys really want:
> 
> ...


No no way it's a beam of light from an above source because there is no reflected light on any of the objects in the yard. It's a reflection on some type of glass -maybe an internal lens aberration...because there is no light being cast downward and there is no ambient glow from any nearby objects. Deductive reasoning rules out what it's not. And it's clearly not "in" the yard. It's some type of reflection -source unknown...but clearly a refection...without a doubt.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Well, again a reflection of what? My first thought was search beams from a helicopter or something. My LAST thought was aliens, lol. Keep in mind it is a motion sensitive camera set up to capture wildlife at night.
> 
> But whateva... here is what you guys really want:
> 
> ...


Our trail cams pick up all kinds of weird shit, but I haven't had anything like that show up yet. My son peppered a few game trails a couple of yrs ago with cams in an area he swears he saw a large black mountain lion/panther. His siblings teased him unmercifully but he is still bound to prove it wasn't a common lynx he saw. No pics yet but he's still trying, lol.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

gwheels said:


> The seasons change how exactly? Without earth's rotation? It is so stupid as to be beyond imagination.


The sun has a exact path it follows on a 365 day cycle. During winter North Pole is dark because the suns cycle has it on a path in the deep Southern Hemisphere. Vise versa in the summer. Selenelion eclipses are explained away to support the heliocentric theory as atmospheric refraction changing the geometrical location of the sun and moon. Horse shit !!!! Smoking mother fuckin gun right there jack


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I understand your belief, however that does not make it correct, it is not.
> 
> Neither does anything grow in a vacuum. whether it's a vacuum chamber or the vacuum of space (try to grow a pot plant in a vacuum chamber, see how it goes)
> 
> ...


Facts? No. Its silly belief to believe the earth is flat.

So what a plant doesn't grow in a vacuum. We are not in one. Space is. 

Drop a feather and a bowling ball in a vacuum tube and they fall at the same time. Gravity. The reason a feather falls slower outside a vacuum is the resistance to atmosphere.

No proof of flat earth except truth twisted.


Why lie about it? What's to gain?


----------



## Tstat (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy shit, people. So all planets are flat, too? WTF...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Holy shit, people. So all planets are flat, too? WTF...



Our universe is really just a frisbee golf course in a much larger one.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Anyone with any ideas on what this could be? I know we are mostly talking about the fucking flat earth here, but I thought maybe someone would have some ideas:


That's a cool pic and honestly I have no idea what might do something like that.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Holy shit, people. So all planets are flat, too? WTF...


Have you seen stars through a telescope? They are shaped like emeralds and jewels. Look on YouTube of stars as seen through a Nokia. P900 or Nikon hell I can't member I'm on that kush anyway it's wild they look electrically charged. They are set in the dome and revolve around Polaris which is stationary and above the North Pole. Operation fish bowl South Pacific 1962. High altitude nuclear testing. The blast site created a aurora as well as in the opposite hemisphere. as it traveled across the magnetic field of the firmament in an instant. The dome was mapped out and it's strength tested. Bishes electromagnetic pulse boo yow


----------



## stickyfly (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Anyone with any ideas on what this could be? I know we are mostly talking about the fucking flat earth here, but I thought maybe someone would have some ideas:


Im gonna say this is a fucking spider web right in front of the lens. No aliens here but fucking shit cool puzzle.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

stickyfly said:


> Im gonna say this is a fucking spider web right in front of the lens. No aliens here but fucking shit cool puzzle.


I already said that he said no. Could also be bug legs


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Anyone with any ideas on what this could be?


My guess is the camera got triggered by a large bird, like a turkey, turkey vulture, or some other big dude that got spooked from a roost. The discoloration is just an anomaly of the camera.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Our trail cams pick up all kinds of weird shit, but I haven't had anything like that show up yet. My son peppered a few game trails a couple of yrs ago with cams in an area he swears he saw a large black mountain lion/panther. His siblings teased him unmercifully but he is still bound to prove it wasn't a common lynx he saw. No pics yet but he's still trying, lol.


A small portion of the genetic pool of mountain lions are black. Tell em Leave that boy alone,


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Facts? No. Its silly belief to believe the earth is flat.
> 
> So what a plant doesn't grow in a vacuum. We are not in one. Space is.
> 
> ...



..your putting the chicken before the egg!

My point is _before_ we were a planet and somehow formed in the spinning vacuum,

.. we were in a vacuum!

.. so how did life form in a vacuum if you've just said above it can't ?

Your experiment about the feather drop has nothing to do with 'gravity'. Think mass and density yet again. The only variable in that experiment is the air resistance has been removed.



As for why they're lying, and what they're trying to hide, some people would be glad to tell you..

But if you're really interested best to figure it out, we each have to make our own decisions about many things as we all know, but it's simple to prove these things for our selves, but perhaps much harder to accept what we find?
-good luck


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Let's try to bring this back to aliens and UFOs:

I believe the short greys are basically a manufactured hybrid plant and some other type DNA, perhaps human, insect, reptile (pick one, though there could be multiple combinations). I believe their blood is like a chlorophyll and they don't eat or excrete, they feed like plants through some type of radiation

There is also allegedly a type described as a 'praying mantis', which are usually described as about 7 feet tall and looking like the praying mantis, these are also manufactured and/or bred, and usually in charge of the small grays.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Facts? No. Its silly belief to believe the earth is flat.
> 
> So what a plant doesn't grow in a vacuum. We are not in one. Space is.
> 
> ...


It's to hide God and creation. If they lead you to believe that earth is one of trillions of planets in billions of galaxies in a infinite universe then the idea God and creation become implausible. The earth is not a accident that sprang to life out of the cosmic chaos of the Big Bang. Our realm is of intelligent design. The dome is a clock put there for man to use. It was mastered by the Mayans. They knew we lived under a domed system. They built a observatory that is part of the ancient ruins that lie close to Cancun. You can visit those if you ever go to Mexico.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Let's try to bring this back to aliens and UFOs:
> 
> I believe the short greys are basically a manufactured hybrid plant and some other type DNA, perhaps human, insect, reptile (pick one, though there could be multiple combinations). I believe their blood is like a chlorophyll and they don't eat or excrete, they feed like plants through some type of radiation
> 
> There is also allegedly a type described as a 'praying mantis', which are usually described as about 7 feet tall and looking like the praying mantis, these are also manufactured and/or bred, and usually in charge of the small grays.


It sounds crazy but it's frikin true. They have been here for a longtime. They know how to control time and space. The have an ongoing breeding program with humans as well. I thought it was frikin crazy talk for the longest time. It is 100% absolutely true. The agenda is extremely important to them. And they want it to remain a secret and kept away from the public. They have a "base" on the moon. As well as bases in the oceans and here and there on this planet. They don't want us playing with nukes either. Don't know why. Nuclear weapons or power they absolutely don't want us messing with. I know. Completely batshit loony bin tin foil hat nuts but it's most definitely true. Alot of shysters and hoaxers and quacks in the ufo community. They do a huge disservice legitimizing what's really going on. But something us definitely going on. And that's a fact.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2018)

Getting harder to separate the bullshitters from the real deal claims these days. Usually the most outlandish claims are bullshit. But there are a handful of cases that are undeniable. The Rendlesham Forest Incident was the real deal. As was the Travis Walton case. You know to this day Travis Walton and the small tree cutting crew he was with has not waivered one bit in the story? Not once. And every one of them passed every lie detector test administered to them to this day. That case is another one of a small handful that's the real deal. You skeptics have every right to be. I was for a long time. But once you start looking into this whole thing..one frikin very deep and very strange rabbit hole.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

..


RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's to hide God and creation. If they lead you to believe that earth is one of trillions of planets in billions of galaxies in a infinite universe then the idea God and creation become implausible. The earth is not a accident that sprang to life out of the cosmic chaos of the Big Bang. Our realm is of intelligent design. The dome is a clock put there for man to use. It was mastered by the Mayans. They knew we lived under a domed system. They built a observatory that is part of the ancient ruins that lie close to Cancun. You can visit those if you ever go to Mexico.


Not only do I agree with what you have said but since you mention the Mayans, I suspect you also understand the correlation between the ending of the Mayan calendar and the date of 2060? Or have I assumed incorrectly?

This is why I don't get involved with Flat Earth because when one realizes these simple truths then one _must_ also realize that there was a Creator. and that's a big step for a lot of people ..it was for me too


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Not only do I agree with what you have said but since you mention the Mayans, I suspect you also understand the correlation between the ending of the Mayan calendar and the date of 2060? Or have I assumed incorrectly?
> ...


Is it 2060 now? It was 2012. Well, until that date came and went with no cosmic catastrophe Just like the whacko's who keep setting and moving the date for the end of days when nothing happens.

Just a big cosmic joke. No significance outside of someone trying to raise money off of fear and faith.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

The Mayans laid the groundwork for predicting cosmic events that is still in use today. Modern man is piggy backing off of the ancient works and findings of the Mayans. That's all I'm saying. They mastered the cycles of the dome like no other civilization. Only the Mesopotamians came close to the achievements of the Mayans. Their works are complicated and aren't completely understood. Trying to decipher them opens them up to different interpretations.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Is it 2060 now? It was 2012. Well, until that date came and went with no cosmic catastrophe Just like the whacko's who keep setting and moving the date for the end of days when nothing happens.
> 
> Just a big cosmic joke. No significance outside of someone trying to raise money off of fear and faith.


Far as I know Newton hasn't changed his teaching regarding 2060 since he wrote it hundreds of years ago!

I'm referring to Sir Isaac Newton's study of a theological teaching from The Book of Daniel, not trends, rhetoric or what have you


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Mayans laid the groundwork for predicting cosmic events that is still in use today. Modern man is piggy backing off of the ancient works and findings of the Mayans. That's all I'm saying. They mastered the cycles of the dome like no other civilization. Only the Mesopotamians came close to the achievements of the Mayans. Their works are complicated and aren't completely understood. Trying to decipher them opens them up to different interpretations.


In a nutshell the end of the Mayan calendar + 40 years which is called "the time of the Gentiles" (also symbolic of the Hebrews 40 yrs. in the desert, symbolic of biblical probation) and then the seven years of tribulation bring us exactly to 2060 (al la Newton)

Day and hour we can never know but we can know the year and perhaps even the season

I won't see it but some reading here will, but this would be my suggestion..





(Lucinda's my gurl!)

Edit: the Mayan calendar was to mark _the end of the third earth age,_ which put us into this 40 year period, biblically called 'the time of the Gentiles'. And that leaves us with the seven years of Revelations tribulation, which brings us to 2060

I would also suggest that these ancient peoples came to their superior Cosmic understandings because they were taught this by certain beings that they commonly referred to as gods.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I'm referring to Sir Isaac Newton's


Newton, Newton, where have I heard that name before?

Oh yeah, he's the guy who _*PROVED*_ that gravity exists.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Newton, Newton, where have I heard that name before?
> 
> Oh yeah, he's the guy who _*PROVED*_ that gravity exists.


Newton was a Freemason who named density displacement "gravity". The earth is made of gas, liquids and metals. They all can be rated by density and abide by the same law of physics. Gravity is just a theory not a law. You are a victim of indoctrination.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2018)

Thought we were talking about aliens? Or is it all related?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Thought we were talking about aliens? Or is it all related?


Bingo!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

stickyfly said:


> Im gonna say this is a fucking spider web right in front of the lens. No aliens here but fucking shit cool puzzle.


i say he took it from the kitchen window and thats the florescent fixture on the kitchen ceiling reflecting off the window


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Newton was a Freemason who named density displacement "gravity". The earth is made of gas, liquids and metals. They all can be rated by density and abide by the same law of physics. Gravity is just a theory not a law. You are a victim of indoctrination.


I'm not a victim of anything, at least not any longer. I know gravity is a lie and I also know the shape of the earth and many related truths.

I've also said in this thread that Newton, while perhaps lacking as a mathematician, was much more valuable as a Theologian.

I also have some 411 about UFOs, and less about what are called 'aliens' but we don't seem to be going that way in this thread ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

i don't even want to start in with the end of the world bullshit. there's only been a thousand days the earth has supposed to end so far, and guess what? we're still fucking here. NO ONE, not the mayans, not the incas, not the fucking atlanteans, have any fucking idea when the world will end. period. if you start this end of the world shit, i'm going to be savage in my fucking rebuttals.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say he took it from the kitchen window and that the florescent fixture on the kitchen ceiling reflecting off the window


I believe it's legit but what I can't help seeing and thinking is that it's some kind of a reflection in his patio glass doors ?

..some kind of fluorescent light tube or something I'm not saying it's a fake I'm saying it might be a reflection, at least Occam's razor suggests its a reflection


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't even want to start in with the end of the world bullshit. there's only been a thousand days the earth has supposed to end so far, and guess what? we're still fucking here. NO ONE, not the mayans, not the incas, not the fucking atlanteans, have any fucking idea when the world will end. period. if you start this end of the world shit, i'm going to be savage in my fucking rebuttals.


I disagree. the Mayans never said the world was going to end. they said it was the end of the third Earth age. Different.

..nobody can stop Cults and sectarian groups from making Doomsday predictions, but who cares? However you're judging by them, but I'm not ..and I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I disagree. the Mayans never said the world was going to end. they said it was the end of the third Earth age. Different.
> 
> ..nobody can stop Cults and sectarian groups from making Doomsday predictions, but who cares? However you're judging by them, but I'm not and I wouldn't.


i would be much more impressed with the mayans prediction abilities if they were still an active culture. they didn't foresee their own end.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Seriously no comment on my description of aliens above ?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would be much more impressed with the mayans prediction abilities if they were still an active culture. they didn't foresee their own end.


.. where did they go?

How did they come to settle in the middle of that dense jungle in the first place ? ..and what about the other pyramids all over the world, how do they all tie in together?

My Indian ("don't call me Native American") girlfriend thinks they were taken back to where they came from?

Indian lore is interesting..


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. where did they go?
> 
> How did they come to settle in the middle of that dense jungle in the first place ? ..and what about the other pyramids all over the world, how do they all tie in together?
> 
> ...


I call BS. The term "indian" isn't something the tribes call themselves. That was an imperialist name given to them by some directionally challenged old white guys who couldn't tell east from west.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

what ever they want to call themselves, i don't care, they can collectively be Fred for all i care.
as long as they don't call themselves something in public then get upset if you call them that as well. cause that's stupid as fuck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..your putting the chicken before the egg!
> 
> My point is _before_ we were a planet and somehow formed in the spinning vacuum,
> 
> ...


Dude. Life didn't form in a vacuum. I didn't say that. The earth formed and then life after. It was a long process.


RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's to hide God and creation. If they lead you to believe that earth is one of trillions of planets in billions of galaxies in a infinite universe then the idea God and creation become implausible. The earth is not a accident that sprang to life out of the cosmic chaos of the Big Bang. Our realm is of intelligent design. The dome is a clock put there for man to use. It was mastered by the Mayans. They knew we lived under a domed system. They built a observatory that is part of the ancient ruins that lie close to Cancun. You can visit those if you ever go to Mexico.


No its not. Only fringe lunatics believe the earth is flat. The bible and none of the churches I've been to teach the earth is flat. 

Which bible do you read? King James version? If so, it is missing books and was created by men to control people. You are using a incomplete works.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dude. Life didn't form in a vacuum. I didn't say that. The earth formed and then life after. It was a long process.
> 
> No its not. Only fringe lunatics believe the earth is flat. The bible and none of the churches I've been to teach the earth is flat.
> 
> Which bible do you read? King James version? If so, it is missing books and was created by men to control people. You are using a incomplete works.


well, to be fair, we all are. i don't know of one bible in use today that contains all the original works, before it was "editted" by men to fit their purposes. there are at least 13 books (the apocryphia) that no church uses that i am aware of, but they are still accepted by scholars as being at least as authentic as the books still included in the kjv


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dude. Life didn't form in a vacuum. I didn't say that. The earth formed and then life after. It was a long process.
> 
> No its not. Only fringe lunatics believe the earth is flat. The bible and none of the churches I've been to teach the earth is flat.
> 
> Which bible do you read? King James version? If so, it is missing books and was created by men to control people. You are using a incomplete works.




My formal training is in theology however I have no desire to talk about the Bible don't take it personally I'm not interested in talking with anyone about it.

By the statement you've made above you showed me that you had no real Bible training regarding the scriptures that speak of the formation of the earth, I will find and post an informative link with only verses related to this topic for your edification

Regarding the atmosphere: You missed the point, and one major step in the process you believe happened.

..let's say the Earth formed (it didn't but let's say so)

now we got a big thing of dirt spinning around *but* we're still in a vacuum

there's no atmosphere because common belief teaches that the atmosphere came from life on Earth (e.g., plants and what have you)

So how does the life form that made the atmosphere ?

..it doesn't and didn't.

Back to chicken & the egg


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

well, you VASTLY over simplified that. the earth was a huge ball of molten material, that slowly cooled. as it cooled, chemical reactions occurred that caused water to form, and a thin atmosphere. simple life evolved in the water, and SLOWLY evolved to fit its environment. as more of these creatures grew, they started to effect their environment. as they evolved more, the plants started to produce more oxygen, which allowed larger life forms to evolve, which eventually led to pot heads wasting time arguing with each other about how it all happened.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you I try my best  I understand I'm speaking to laity for the most part

.. so I guess this is staying Flat Earth? no takers on my description of aliens above no more talk about aliens or UFOs? I know
this is my first thread of this type in this forum, but I'm assuming everything probably turns to Flat Earth here as well as everywhere else

Flat Earth is simple but you can only restate truth so many times, so I have no desire for this type thread I'm interested in Aliens UFOs & what have you, you might be surprised what I know about them. Not saying you or anybody would believe it lol

I showed a picture of one, I don't know what it is but everybody else knew lmao! (I had no doubt they would) LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

i don't ever bring up flat earth stupidity unless someone else does first. i have this thing where i have to tell someone that they're so full of shit they stink up wind if i think they are, and i think most of these people are.
we just have differing view points. i find the real world, with real things in it, more than fascinating enough to occupy me. i don't have to go off on flights of fantasy to entertain myself. the real world that i have to live in offers me more than enough opportunity to learn, grow, and entertain myself.
i have my ideas of how it all came to be, and you have yours. 
if you feel the need to try to invent a mythology that supports your theories, knock yourself out, i won't try to stop you, but i highly doubt i'll ever believe the same things you do.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't ever bring up flat earth stupidity unless someone else does first. i have this thing where i have to tell someone that they're so full of shit they stink up wind if i think they are, and i think most of these people are.


I would disagree and point to closed minds and their inability to accept simple truth because one puts belief over fact, but hey what do I know


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dude. Life didn't form in a vacuum. I didn't say that. The earth formed and then life after. It was a long process.
> 
> No its not. Only fringe lunatics believe the earth is flat. The bible and none of the churches I've been to teach the earth is flat.
> 
> Which bible do you read? King James version? If so, it is missing books and was created by men to control people. You are using a incomplete works.


Here you go I didn't watch this but I'm familiar with these verses






..if I can answer any questions please feel free to ask
-best wishes!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

Back to Arizona forestry worker Travis Walton who was abducted for 3 days in 1976 and shows up naked and dehydrated shivering in a fucking phone booth !!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I would disagree and point to closed minds and their inability to accept simple truth because one puts belief over fact, but hey what do I know


the only beliefs i hold are ones that i've seen proven. if someone can show me i was tricked, or that i misunderstood what i was seeing, i'm willing to rethink my "beliefs"....still waiting for anyone to show me anything to disprove belief one........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Here you go I didn't watch this but I'm familiar with these verses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you trying to use a book of fairy tales, parables, and mythology to prove anything? thats like trying to use curious george as an anthropology textbook.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 10, 2018)

So.. about those aliens?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, to be fair, we all are. i don't know of one bible in use today that contains all the original works, before it was "editted" by men to fit their purposes. there are at least 13 books (the apocryphia) that no church uses that i am aware of, but they are still accepted by scholars as being at least as authentic as the books still included in the kjv


The king James bible talks about other books that are missing. It even asks questions that can only be answered by those books.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

it all ties together, the aliens are actually from inside the hollow flat earth, they sublet a base from the mole men, who are an escaped cia experiment.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only beliefs i hold are ones that i've seen proven. if someone can show me i was tricked, or that i misunderstood what i was seeing, i'm willing to rethink my "beliefs"....still waiting for anyone to show me anything to disprove belief one........





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only beliefs i hold are ones that i've seen proven. if someone can show me i was tricked, or that i misunderstood what i was seeing, i'm willing to rethink my "beliefs"....still waiting for anyone to show me anything to disprove belief one........


You ignore the obvious and are impossible to reason with. Flat earth flys into the face of everything you were taught and that you thought was the truth. Gravity is just a theory. I think it's fucking far out that pot heads are so close minded. I am guilty of stereotyping because I thought all pot heads were opened minded but brainwashed and indoctrinated with theories? No fucking way. I was wrong. Blows my mind.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it all ties together, the aliens are actually from inside the hollow flat earth, they sublet a base from the mole men, who are an escaped cia experiment.


finally, you're seeing the big picture...


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You ignore the obvious and are impossible to reason with. Flat earth flys into the face of everything you were taught and that you thought was the truth. Gravity is just a theory. I think it's fucking far out that pot heads are so close minded. I am guilty of stereotyping because I thought all pot heads were opened minded but brainwashed and indoctrinated with theories? No fucking way. I was wrong. Blows my mind.


my uncle went into orbit and he saw the earth and sent pictures back, he swears its nearly round


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> my uncle went into orbit and he saw the earth and sent pictures back, he swears its nearly round


You should get involved with charity work because you have a lot of free time. Go give head to the homeless


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

who's your uncle?


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You should get involved with charity work because you have a lot of free time. Go give head to the homeless



what is with your team these days, all hung up on homosexual sex nonstop. give it a rest already perv.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who's your uncle?



Buck of course


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You ignore the obvious and are impossible to reason with. Flat earth flys into the face of everything you were taught and that you thought was the truth. Gravity is just a theory. I think it's fucking far out that pot heads are so close minded. I am guilty of stereotyping because I thought all pot heads were opened minded but brainwashed and indoctrinated with theories? No fucking way. I was wrong. Blows my mind.


Care to explain how those boats in the video disappeared behind flat water and the sails can still be seen.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

Take retired guerillas use of a sun dial. If earth were flat two sticks in different areas would have equal length shadows. They don't though because of the curvature of the earth. This process was used to accurately estimate the size of earth. 

Time zones. Sun shines on one side of the earth and not the other. 

One side of earth will be in summer as the other side is in winter.

Ships disappearing o we the horizon.

Nothing based in fact has been presented to make me believe the earth is flat.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take retired guerillas use of a sun dial. If earth were flat two sticks in different areas would have equal length shadows. They don't though because of the curvature of the earth. This process was used to accurately estimate the size of earth.
> 
> Time zones. Sun shines on one side of the earth and not the other.
> 
> ...


Ever been in a plane?

Did you see a curve?

Me either.

You say nothing based in fact ..do you not believe your own eyes?

Heres a better example:


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The king James bible talks about other books that are missing. It even asks questions that can only be answered by those books.


*Non*-*canonical* books quoted or alluded to: Book of Enoch (Jude 4,6,13,14–15, 2 Peter 2:4; 3:13, John 7:3 Book of Jasher (2 Timothy 3:8, 2 Samuel 1:18, Joshua 10:13) Epistle to the Laodiceans (Colossians 4:16 "read the epistle from Laodicea")

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bib/apo/index.htm


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

Betty and Barney Hill were abducted in the early 60s while driving on a desolate road in New Hampshire. They recounted the painful examinations under hypnosis. Forestry worker Travis Walton. His buddies saw him get zapped by a beam of light. What about cattle mutilations? Surgical precision with technology far more advanced than today's. In the early 1890s a flying machine crashed into the local Judges windmill. The folks of Aurora Texas buried a man in the town cemetary described as being not of this earth. Coincidently Aurora is the name given to the latest and fastest top secret aircraft.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

The Hills are a great example! Betty Hills dress contains physical evidence.

http://www.theblackvault.com/casefiles/analysis-dress-worn-betty-hill-september-19-1961-abduction-new-hampshire/


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why are you trying to use a book of fairy tales, parables, and mythology to prove anything? thats like trying to use curious george as an anthropology textbook.


Fairy tales? Like moon landings and space walks? CGI photos from space? The heliocentric model ? Water curving 360 degrees? Lol


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

*Non*-*canonical* books were deemed not relevant to the purpose of the scripture because the message was laid out in the other books of the new testament. Not related to aliens but related to the book. Most blasphemous of the other books was the book of Judas. (iscariot). But who would believe that prick anyway 

Aliens are actually demons. God lives on the other side of the flat earth and the demons are on this side. A new hypothesis.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take retired guerillas use of a sun dial. If earth were flat two sticks in different areas would have equal length shadows. They don't though because of the curvature of the earth. This process was used to accurately estimate the size of earth.
> 
> Time zones. Sun shines on one side of the earth and not the other.
> 
> ...



I can usually see where a fantastical theory seems true from “evidence”. 

But with the flat earth thing every link and video just keeps proving the truth instead. And all the “provers” are just proven to be kooks. 

When did crazy folks making videos become more real than books and known science?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Ever been in a plane?
> 
> Did you see a curve?
> 
> ...


Yes I've been in plane. In fact on the concord before they went out of service they went high enough to see the curvature.

I'm done. Man. Its fact. Plain and simple. The earth is so large that simply using your eyes doesn't work. There are other ways we know from high altitude planes and weather balloons to he things I've already stated. 


Look at the video you posted. You can see part of the curvature.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I can usually see where a fantastical theory seems true from “evidence”.
> 
> But with the flat earth thing every link and video just keeps proving the truth instead. And all the “provers” are just proven to be kooks.
> 
> When did crazy folks making videos become more real than books and known science?


The globe model defies physics. It can't be recreated in a lab. Flat earth can. Med open your mind and look at this from a different point of view. Once you go flat you don't globe back.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes I've been in plane. In fact on the concord before they went out of service they went high enough to see the curvature.
> 
> I'm done. Man. Its fact. Plain and simple. The earth is so large that simply using your eyes doesn't work. There are other ways we know from high altitude planes and weather balloons to he things I've already stated.
> 
> ...


The men at NASA that you worship have even said you must be at least 60 miles up to detect curvature. So somebody is lying.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The globe model defies physics. It can't be recreated in a lab. Flat earth can. Med open your mind and look at this from a different point of view. Once you go flat you don't globe back.


How would you explain the pattern of stars that travel overhead? Or the movement of the Sun and Moon? How can you describe and explain the tides and seasons? How does gravity work for you? 

Can you connect your flat Earth theory to any other known, provable, portion of Science and Physics? Or is it simply a few statements, and videos that you watched that swayed you? 

Once you go flat Earth, do you keep researching or do you just move on with your life and tell everyone that brings it up how literally uneducated you have become? 

Im serious here, and would ask you this face to face. I mean no harm, or offense.. I am trying to understand how one does what you have decided to do.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The globe model defies physics. It can't be recreated in a lab. Flat earth can. Med open your mind and look at this from a different point of view. Once you go flat you don't globe back.



Lol. 

Once you go round you can get your feet back on the ground!


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Betty Hills dress contains physical evidence.


Monica Lewinsky?
=Presidue


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Sextant-Clinometer=A sextant (or clinometer) is used to find your latitude on the spherical Earth by observing the sun or stars.













end of discussion


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> Sextant-Clinometer=A sextant (or clinometer) is used to find your latitude on the spherical Earth by observing the sun or stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah we all tried that on the flat earth thread. 

No actual facts seem to take effect.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

There is a thing called High Altitude Low Opening Insertion in the military. In my time in the Marine Corps, I was lucky enough to do this a handful of times.. meaning..

I have personally seen the curvature of the Earth.. 

..and you can choose to disbelieve that.. 

..but I am telling you, I have fucking seen the curve myself with my own two eyes, just like others here have stated already.





<-- this is a HALO insertion training (in Arizona most likely). 

*The Earth is not fucking flat, Brother*. 
_*..It just is not. *_


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 10, 2018)

What would it take to make these people believe that the earth is a sphere? 

Would they have to actually go into orbit to believe it? Or would they still claim that something is fake even after actually seeing it for themselves?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> How would you explain the pattern of stars that travel overhead? Or the movement of the Sun and Moon? How can you describe and explain the tides and seasons? How does gravity work for you?
> 
> Can you connect your flat Earth theory to any other known, provable, portion of Science and Physics? Or is it simply a few statements, and videos that you watched that swayed you?
> 
> ...


Time lapse video has shown that all the stars rotate around Polaris which is stationary and sets above the North Pole. Also known as the north star the ancients used it for centuries as a aid in navigating the oceans. The sun has a exact path it follows on a 365 day cycle this creates the seasons. Eclipses, seasonal meteor showers and other cosmic events are predictable. Sound like cosmic chaos to you? The heliocentric theory and model you worship depends on perpetual motion which is impossible as is the oceans curving into a 360 degree angle. It defies the laws of physics. Intelligent people with extensive education and culturing don't buy into it. Uneducated, mouth breathing kool aid drinkers do. I mean no harm or offense. I mean it must be true we saw it on tv man and learnt it down at the school house.


----------



## stickyfly (Apr 10, 2018)

This bitch is round AF.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

They will never believe it. They are crazy. And people hammer on a belief in God at least that makes more plausible sense. In that the odds of life taking place on earth is so infinitesimal it is hard to believe there was no divine intervention.

I think it is why people strive to find aliens. Anything is better than actually saying yup there was divine intervention. The stars were made by a creator so we could view their wonder or whathaveyou.

But the earth is round and there is proof. Actual scientific proof. But for Aliens there is no proof. Just a bunch of I saw this or heard a guy that saw that. If there were an actual alien Mr Trump would show us all to take the heat off of what is going on in politics.

Now I have to go rip a big vape bag. Work is over for the day and that cheese is ripe . God made the herb. hen God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. Woo hoo smoke em if you got em


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Definitive proof!




well, maybe not


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Time lapse video has shown that all the stars rotate around Polaris which is stationary and sets above the North Pole. Also known as the north star the ancients used it for centuries as a aid in navigating the oceans. The sun has a exact path it follows on a 365 day cycle this creates the seasons. Eclipses, seasonal meteor showers and other cosmic events are predictable. Sound like cosmic chaos to you? The heliocentric theory and model you worship depends on perpetual motion which is impossible as is the oceans curving into a 360 degree angle. It defies the laws of physics. Intelligent people with extensive education and culturing don't buy into it. Uneducated, mouth breathing kool aid drinkers do. I mean no harm or offense. I mean it must be true we saw it on tv man and learnt it down at the school house.



I posted time lapse video showing the North Star makes circles and is not stationary. It is just very far away and almost true north of our spinning globe. Also proven by the video. 

I didn’t think this would get out of the flat earth thread and have not saved the links to the post. 

But it’s an easy click or two away for a credible source.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 10, 2018)

I am going to personally send one of these flat earthers into space tied to the back of a rocket. He/she will have a helm mounted camera and will broadcast everything they see back to their flat earth friends. While zooming into the depths of frozen space they will get a birds eye view of a round blue planet before violently smashing into the side of the mothership that is parked in orbit about 10k miles out. In this way we will kill three birds with one stone. First they will see the earth is round. Second they will see a real alien ship. Third will be the death of a flat earther. Can't get any better than that


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> Definitive proof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! You just made me feel a shred of doubt!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> What would it take to make these people believe that the earth is a sphere?
> 
> Would they have to actually go into orbit to believe it? Or would they still claim that something is fake even after actually seeing it for themselves?


Nah, that wouldn't do it. They would just claim it was an optical allusion like some kind of fisheye effect. I say put them on the moon with a 1 week air supply and bring em back in a month.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> Sextant-Clinometer=A sextant (or clinometer) is used to find your latitude on the spherical Earth by observing the sun or stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The data on the sextant is truth mixed with lies troll. The microphone hit the stage because its more dense than air. Globetard.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The heliocentric theory and model you worship ..... *Who said anything about worshiping? Why would you even go there, other than total 100% narcissism? *
> It defies the laws of physics. *What? No honestly, that is all I can say..*
> Intelligent people with extensive education and culturing don't buy into it. *Quite the opposite. And literally, the opposite is true.*
> Uneducated, mouth breathing kool aid drinkers do. *Now that was rude as fuck.. truly. And again, full of that narcissism you seem so eager to flaunt.*


*Like others, I am done with you.* 

If you cannot even answer a question properly, than I have nothing that I could possibly share with you. 

What you have done is made up your mind, and closed it permanently. There is no room for discussion at that point.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> There is a thing called High Altitude Low Opening Insertion in the military. In my time in the Marine Corps, I was lucky enough to do this a handful of times.. meaning..
> 
> I have personally seen the curvature of the Earth..
> 
> ...


Oh so you were at Paris island then. Then you would surely know a fellow by the name of Lester Brinkley? Carlos Hathcock?


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Oh so you were at Paris island then. Then you would surely know a fellow by the name of Lester Brinkley? Carlos Hathcock?


I am a Westie. Stop Googling shit man.. its sad.

Carlos would slap you if he knew you just used his name. He'd pull that little white feather out of his hat, and stick it right up your ass for that..

Do you believe I am who I say I am now? Or do you need to test me more?

BTW, this is the absolute height of flat earth science and study right now. Just watch this video, and see how amazing they are at recording such a brilliant attempt at research.. (heavy sarcasm)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> How would you explain the pattern of stars that travel overhead? Or the movement of the Sun and Moon? How can you describe and explain the tides and seasons? How does gravity work for you?
> 
> Can you connect your flat Earth theory to any other known, provable, portion of Science and Physics? Or is it simply a few statements, and videos that you watched that swayed you?
> 
> ...


you can use logic, deductive reasoning, and experimentation to prove the truth, or you can search for insane theories that can never be proven to uphold your own insanity. i guess we're not insane enough to see the truth...


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2018)

Well...this thread derailed and never coming back. Oh well. Later


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

yup. the one thing being a flat earther is good for, fucking up everything you touch


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

It is like the anti inoculation crowd. Dumb as a bag of rocks. I used to say dumb as a bag of hammers but i have a dozen of different sizes and they work good on cars so it is not so dumb.
Dumb as a weeks rain still works. Inoculation eradicates disease and does not cause autism. It is fact.

Aliens made disease anyway.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The men at NASA that you worship have even said you must be at least 60 miles up to detect curvature. So somebody is lying.


I don't worship NASA. I believe in God. I also believe the earth is a globe. 

I also believe the earth is older than a few thousand years.

Why would god just make earth? That's silly to think he made one planet with life. 

Its also silly to think that something like the way earth was made could be comprehended by mans mind and put on paper. 

Man wrote the bible and obviously man makes mistakes and intrepets things different ways.

I'm done with it. There are several things that prove the earth is globe. 

The only thing posted by you and the other guy are stupid videos that show nothing. A camera on a balloon with a narrow angle lense shows nothing. It shows a narrow perspective. 

Either you are beyond capable of learning or a troll. Either way is just a waste of time.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> _*total nonsense because he is now mad and lashing out*_


...Please. I am a retired US Marine. I served from 96'-01' as a 0321 Operator for 3rd Bat., 31st MEU.

Look up what we do. You'll enjoy what you learn about. Like how most Navy Seals are actually trained by Recon Marines in BUDS, as well as many other fun facts that you will inevitably find truly hard to swallow.

See my signature below? That is my custom Rifle from my USMC service. See that little logo on it? Its what we call the bubble and wings. It stands for what we do, as Recon Marines. This rifle is a one of a kind, and you can scour the internet for that picture.. but you wont find it. Because it is my rifle. This means.. I have what you may refer to as credibility. 

Now swallow.. that is pride. Its tough to get down, but you just did it.. now move along.. 

We have other things to discuss here besides you.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

Now.. Lets get back to Aliens!!!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> ...Please. I am a retired US Marine. I served from 96'-01' as a 0321 Operator for 3rd Bat., 31st MEU.
> 
> Look up what we do. You'll enjoy what you learn about. Like how most Navy Seals are actually trained by Recon Marines in BUDS, as well as many other fun facts that you will inevitably find truly hard to swallow.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service. 

There is a veterans thread here too where us veterans shoot the shit. 

I was in the AF. I was an engineer.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you for your service.
> 
> There is a veterans thread here too where us veterans shoot the shit.
> 
> I was in the AF. I was an engineer.


Av.Tech.? And thank you! Ill check it out.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

As a retired marine did you ever see an alien? It is not sarcastic but shit you have flown in planes and shit.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

gwheels said:


> As a retired marine did you ever see an alien? It is not sarcastic but shit you have flown in planes and shit.


I have. Not while serving though. Wait.. not an actual Alien. A UFO though..

While serving, in planes/helos: I was always in the back, waiting to get the fuck out of that death trap... lol. No shit.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

Well UFOs are weird. I think we should all cue some foofighters the sky is the neighborhood!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 10, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Av.Tech.? And thank you! Ill check it out.


Structures. Joint army air force unit. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/veterans-get-the-fuck-in-here-now.868187/


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 10, 2018)

since1991 said:


> the Travis Walton case.


This is another one that is beyond reproach, imo. You can go back and watch early interviews he did about the incident decades ago, and watch new videos, and the story is always the same. The fact that all of them eventually passed a polygraph, and that none of them have accepted a bribe to change the story, pretty much demonstrates the story happened the way they say it did. 

Interesting to note that Travis now believes he got too close to the aircraft and got hit with a static discharge that the vehicle built up while trying to take off, and that rather than leaving him there unconscious, the creatures took him in to heal him up before releasing him. This same kind of static discharge gets built up in normal aircraft, and if you touch or get too close to the aircraft, that charge will jump from the aircraft, to you, and move through you into the ground, which pretty much knocks you on your ass the way Walton described his experience.

Vid: static charge build up seeks ground and sparks during discharge






This is what Walton thinks happened to him, and so do I.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2018)

Very interesting case. I believe it's one of the few that's the real deal. Who knows about why they took him. Personally I think they have an ability to control human thoughts and actions and somehow made him actually want to get out of the truck. Like an unnatural urge to investigate further. No one else in the truck was thinking that. I think they wanted him and him alone. I've read a few cases that are credible and the way the abductee(s) do irrational things that they wouldn't normally do leading up to the abduction is certainly strange. Again...they somehow have an ability to control your mind and action somewhat and it's all by design. I don't know. Frikin strange for sure.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 10, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> What would it take to make these people believe


There's basically 3 types of "flat Earthers", dude.

First, you have the people that actually believe it for whatever reason. These are people that are on and off psyche, and other, meds, people that are really, REALLY fucking stupid, and people that are just ignorant as fuck and gullible. Only the 3rd category of people can be reasoned with, however, being so ignorant and gullible means that it's usually not worth the effort. 

Second, you have the people that don't believe it, but pretend they do, just to work up the "true believers" and irritate the shit out of the normal people. Basically, these fuckers are just trolls that enjoy stirring up the shit. They are cancer, and can't be reasoned with in any way.

Finally, you have the group of people that don't believe it but use it to exploit the shit out of the group 1 crazies, morons, and ignorant fucks for profit. Be it youtube hits, website hits, books, seminars, whatever, these douchebags will try to profit any way they can off of "flat Earth" idiots willing to throw money at them or watch their stupid shit on the net for ad revenue. They are also cancer, and can't be reasoned with in any way.

Regardless, there's no real point in trying to reason with any of them, and they are best ignored.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

Second, you have the people that don't believe it, but pretend they do, just to work up the "true believers" and irritate the shit out of the normal people. Basically, these fuckers are just trolls that enjoy stirring up the shit. They are cancer, and can't be reasoned with in any way.

OMG it is uncle buck. What an analysis.

And you were correct in your 3 i was just blown away with the similarity and i am not being sarcastic.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Time lapse video has shown that all the stars rotate around Polaris which is stationary and sets above the North Pole. Also known as the north star the ancients used it for centuries as a aid in navigating the oceans. The sun has a exact path it follows on a 365 day cycle this creates the seasons. Eclipses, seasonal meteor showers and other cosmic events are predictable. Sound like cosmic chaos to you? The heliocentric theory and model you worship depends on perpetual motion which is impossible as is the oceans curving into a 360 degree angle. It defies the laws of physics. Intelligent people with extensive education and culturing don't buy into it. Uneducated, mouth breathing kool aid drinkers do. I mean no harm or offense. I mean it must be true we saw it on tv man and learnt it down at the school house.


This is exactly correct. I'll add that the Aurora Borealis at North Pole is a type of electromagnetic pulse that controls various functions on earth, including the tides


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> This is exactly correct. I'll add that the Aurora Borealis at North Pole is a type of electromagnetic pulse that controls various functions on earth, including the tides


The moon controls the tides. If you believe otherwise you have never been a fisherman on the high seas which i did for 3 years of my life. Experience is a funny thing. Being older than most on here is even better.

The tides and fish production (Shellfish) are directly influenced by the lunar cycle. Full moon relates to fuller loster/crab/clams/mussels etc. Unless you mean to imply the electro magnetic pulse is exactly the same frequency of the lunar cycle.....

In which case it is the lunar cycle

The alternative you speak of is dumb beyond reckoning. Hopefully the percentage is smaller in Canada. I mean per capita. If proven otherwise it will rock my faith in the education system


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2018)

Can we save the ridiculous flat earth bowshit for another thread? I can talk about ufo's and aliens all day but not this other subject that seems to get pulled in. C'mon. Let it go.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2018)

Back to Aliens.....sorry they are both so weird as to be equal except....?

Oh science can not comprehend that life can exist on earth without the propensity for life somewhere else. I find them the same. I am old and wise and stuff.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 10, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Who knows about why they took him.


I think that alien crew were dealing with some kind of technical issue and not paying attention to their surroundings, which is why they allowed the crew in the truck to drive up on them the way they did. When Walton got out of the truck and approached the craft, he made the situation worse, so they decided to get the hell out of dodge, but they inadvertently allowed Walton to get too close to the bird, and when they spun up power to leave, a static electric field was generated and got grounded out by Walton, and THROUGH Walton, when he stood up to get the fuck away. 

The truck crew all see a static discharge that creates a bright spark, and knocks Walton off his feet and right on his ass as if he'd been hit by a truck. Not knowing about static discharge, the truck crew assumes the unknown aerial vehicle actually attacked Walton, thinks they're next on the target list, and rightfully decide to get the fuck out of dodge as fast as they can. Wise move, imo.

Meanwhile, the unknown alien vehicle crew realizes what the fuck just happened, watches the truck crew drive off in a panic, and are left with this shocked and unconscious Walton character lying in the dirt outside their vehicle. This is the most interesting part, imo, as this is where they have a decision to make: Decision A - is continue mission and leave Walton in the dirt. Fuck em' for being a dumb ass human that got too fucking close to a craft he knew nothing about. OR....Decision B - G'dammit, we zapped another one, and his dumb ass friends ran the fuck away in panic, so now we have to collect this dude ourselves, fix him if we fucked him up, and then return it back to its habitat. Those alien fuckers chose decision B and made sure Walton wasn't fucked up before returning him back to his home, and I think that's pretty fucking impressive. I would have just left his ass.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Lol @ Globetard


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Second, you have the people that don't believe it, but pretend they do, just to work up the "true believers" and irritate the shit out of the normal people. Basically, these fuckers are just trolls that enjoy stirring up the shit. They are cancer, and can't be reasoned with in any way.
> 
> OMG it is uncle buck. What an analysis.
> 
> And you were correct in your 3 i was just blown away with the similarity and i am not being sarcastic.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 10, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I think that alien crew were dealing with some kind of technical issue and not paying attention to their surroundings, which is why they allowed the crew in the truck to drive up on them the way they did. When Walton got out of the truck and approached the craft, he made the situation worse, so they decided to get the hell out of dodge, but they inadvertently allowed Walton to get too close to the bird, and when they spun up power to leave, a static electric field was generated and got grounded out by Walton, and THROUGH Walton, when he stood up to get the fuck away.
> 
> The truck crew all see a static discharge that creates a bright spark, and knocks Walton off his feet and right on his ass as if he'd been hit by a truck. Not knowing about static discharge, the truck crew assumes the unknown aerial vehicle actually attacked Walton, thinks they're next on the target list, and rightfully decide to get the fuck out of dodge as fast as they can. Wise move, imo.
> 
> Meanwhile, the unknown alien vehicle crew realizes what the fuck just happened, watches the truck crew drive off in a panic, and are left with this shocked and unconscious Walton character lying in the dirt outside their vehicle. This is the most interesting part, imo, as this is where they have a decision to make: Decision A - is continue mission and leave Walton in the dirt. Fuck em' for being a dumb ass human that got too fucking close to a craft he knew nothing about. OR....Decision B - G'dammit, we zapped another one, and his dumb ass friends ran the fuck away in panic, so now we have to collect this dude ourselves, fix him if we fucked him up, and then return it back to its habitat.


Sounds 100% like every military operation I've ever been part of.. something breaks, shit goes fubar, and you have to clean up the mess before you go home. lol


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 10, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Sounds 100% like every military operation I've ever been part of..


I'd imagine the crews visiting here are little different in their organizational structure in that they are composed of crew that specialize in various aspects of an observational mission. You've got your naval crew that focus on running and maintaining all the ships, and then you've got your medical crew that are responsible for all the research and interaction shit with us local fauna. 

I've been on enough aircraft in my life to know they're temperamental bitches, always have been, and probably always will be. I can't imagine why alien shit wouldn't be just as bitchy with the same kind of emergency down time needed for crew to fix some shit. There was probably an alien crew chief somewhere on that bird that was using some kind of alien space hammer to desperately beat a clanger bar into shape to fit in the hooter box in order to get the aircraft to start properly so they could fly the fuck out of here and head back to the space bar for booze and strippers.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 10, 2018)

Physics, math, science all presented intellectually and politely. Ignored as you desperately cling to your fairy tale atheist globe earth. It's crumbling beneath your feet and you are scared shitless that you will be forced to admit the existence of God. You can only resort to denial and offer nothing to contort but immature insults. Pathetic. You refuse to admit your own existence as being unique and beautiful. The realm you inhabit and your own DNA code is of intelligent design. All the naysayers in this thread have doubt creeping in about a globe earth. Why waste so much time here if its all such non-sense especially you shrub you been saying you were done with it for 4 months now. LMAO!!!!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't even want to start in with the end of the world bullshit. there's only been a thousand days the earth has supposed to end so far, and guess what? we're still fucking here. NO ONE, not the mayans, not the incas, not the fucking atlanteans, have any fucking idea when the world will end. period. if you start this end of the world shit, i'm going to be savage in my fucking rebuttals.


But the world DID end, for each and every one of them.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I call BS. The term "indian" isn't something the tribes call themselves. That was an imperialist name given to them by some directionally challenged old white guys who couldn't tell east from west.


More fukin' flat Earthers!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Tstat (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say he took it from the kitchen window and thats the florescent fixture on the kitchen ceiling reflecting off the window


I just wanted to share something I can't explain.

But believe me, it's not "fake" and it was taken from a "critter cam" mounted to a tree in his backyard. I've been there many times, seen the camera, the sim card, and the other photos.

I've known this guy forever and I KNOW this is what it is- question is, what? I've even had some "experts" look at it and nobody can say confidently say what caused this image to appear for 3 minutes, and then never again. The "orb" is also the other puzzling part.



Beachwalker said:


> I believe it's legit but what I can't help seeing and thinking is that it's some kind of a reflection in his patio glass doors ?


The camera points away from the house, and there are no sliding glass doors.

I love a good mystery, but I know you guys are off on a tangent, and that's cool. I do find it funny that some of you espouse the hilarious uneducated view of a flat earth, but seek to discredit this photo, LOL. Virginia is a place that has a lot of military shit going on, btw...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I just wanted to share something I can't explain.
> 
> But believe me, it's not "fake" and it was taken from a "critter cam" mounted to a tree in his backyard. I've been there many times, seen the camera, the sim card, and the other photos.
> 
> ...


Maybe IR searchlights illuminating the ground to enhance FLIR imaging from a passing copter. They kind of look like beams of light, and the camera was in IR nightvision mode. Usually FLIR doesn't use any light, but it can benefit from it.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


This ones pretty wild as well. The jap pilot said it was shaped like a giant walnut and it was HUGE!!! Like the size of 3 or 4 aircraft carriers end to end. It was so big he kept trying to fly his jet around it but couldn't. I think This one is the real deal as well. I looked into this case years ago. It's a good one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> But the world DID end, for each and every one of them.


no, they ended, the world kept going. your life ending, your society ending, does not equal the world ending. the world has been here for billions of years and will be here for billions more. we won't be, but the world will.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 11, 2018)

You guys think I should start a real alien/ufo thread so us stoners interested can really get down to the nitty gritty? It's interesting for me. Has been.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I just wanted to share something I can't explain.
> 
> But believe me, it's not "fake" and it was taken from a "critter cam" mounted to a tree in his backyard. I've been there many times, seen the camera, the sim card, and the other photos.
> 
> ...


i don't know what that is, to be honest, but i have absolutely no impulse telling me it has anything to do with aliens.....a camera malfunction, a swarm of fireflies, ball lightening, a piece of reflective tape stuck to something, a fucking ice cube from a drink you all had while walking around the yard.....a thousand natural earthly reasons it could have happened. eliminate all of the possible terrestrial causes before you start attributing it to aliens....


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

since1991 said:


> This ones pretty wild as well. The jap pilot said it was shaped like a giant walnut and it was HUGE!!! Like the size of 3 or 4 aircraft carriers end to end. It was so big he kept trying to fly his jet around it but couldn't. I think This one is the real deal as well. I looked into this case years ago. It's a good one.


.. yeah and he flew a desk for the rest of his career.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, they ended, the world kept going. your life ending, your society ending, does not equal the world ending. the world has been here for billions of years and will be here for billions more. we won't be, but the world will.


It's ironic that the rapture may have already happened, only nobody in the realm of religious leadership or evangelism was taken, so they were unaware of it. They were just assuming they would be taken, and if they were left behind it couldn't have happened.

Guess what, if you are reading this you weren't chosen. You made your bed, now lie in it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

since1991 said:


> You guys think I should start a real alien/ufo thread so us stoners interested can really get down to the nitty gritty? It's interesting for me. Has been.


i thought this was an aliens thread....


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I just wanted to share something I can't explain.
> 
> But believe me, it's not "fake" and it was taken from a "critter cam" mounted to a tree in his backyard. I've been there many times, seen the camera, the sim card, and the other photos.
> 
> ...





since1991 said:


> You guys think I should start a real alien/ufo thread so us stoners interested can really get down to the nitty gritty? It's interesting for me. Has been.


.. it'll just go the way of this one  

.. considering famous UFO cases, are you familiar with the Lonnie Zamora case?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It's ironic that the rapture may have already happened, only nobody in the realm of religious leadership or evangelism was taken, so they were unaware of it. They were just assuming they would be taken, and if they were left behind it couldn't have happened.
> 
> Guess what, if you are reading this you weren't chosen. You made your bed, now lie in it.


ALIENS...not religion, not flat earth, not your pet psychosis...ALIENS...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought this was an aliens thread....


It is. One of the alien theorist theories is that what people think of as god (or gods) was an alien and mistook technology they didn't understand for divine powers. The rapture is tied up in these theories. The aliens promised to come back for the people that helped them, and that become scripture.

So yeah, it's about aliens.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ALIENS...not religion, not flat earth, not your pet psychosis...ALIENS...


You and a few others are the ones hung up on Flat Earth! I could give a rat's ass what any one believes or denies to be honest

I posted my opinion of two types of aliens way back there and not one comment so?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ALIENS...not religion, not flat earth, not your pet psychosis...ALIENS...


What if they're interrelated topics ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

yeah, there are a lot of interrelated psychosis and neurosis on this thread


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It is. One of the alien theorist theories is that what people think of as god (or gods) was an alien and mistook technology they didn't understand for divine powers. The rapture is tied up in these theories. The aliens promised to come back for the people that helped them, and that become scripture.
> 
> So yeah, it's about aliens.


ok....ronald mcdonald told me that if i get enough morons to eat his nasty poisonous food, i would get a free pass to the ball pit for eternity. just a few more big macs and i'll be in that pit...

that sounds as reasonable to me, and i'm declaring it a theory. about aliens, because ronald mcdonald is obviously not a human being.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, there are a lot of interrelated psychosis and neurosis on this thread



Is that how you judge people who have a different opinion than you?

You seem to be the one all over flat earth threads from what I see you seem to be the one hung up on it ..he who protests the loudest perhaps?

I certainly understand. Took me 2 minutes to prove it, and two years to admit it to myself.

I suspect you're close to that place now
-good luck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

i'm who i am, and i don't need your analysis. i'm very comfortable with myself. its all the rest of you that make me nervous.
i'm amazed that supposedly rational sane people believe this incredible bullshit. 
why can't the natural world around you be mysterious enough? we don't know how our own world works, but we can't waste time wondering about that, because the aliens might come and solve all our problems for us, so we can keep on being lazy and ignoring them?
if you really believe in aliens, and want them to finally feel comfortable enough to introduce themselves, maybe we should quit focusing on the ridiculous conspiracy theories and try to fix some of the shit that's keeping them from wanting to meet us.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> eliminate all of the possible terrestrial causes before you start attributing it to aliens....


Wow, I already said I didn't think it was aliens. It's weird and unexplained, thats all. My first thought was military. 

I posted it to see if anyone here thought it might be alien or more likely government. That camera has been taking photos for 5 years and never captured anything like this. I'm sure there is a terrestrial explanation, I'm just looking for it. That's all, man.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. it'll just go the way of this one
> 
> .. considering famous UFO cases, are you familiar with the Lonnie Zamora case?


Isn't that the cop that saw a landed craft and alien in the desert?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2018)

How is it that any 3rd world country that has a abundant supply of natural resources is exploited. It's people are either down right murdered under the guise of the war on terror or the war on drugs or turned into modern day slaves. Slaves who make a nominal wage working for a mega corporation as colonialism is imposed on them. Yet there is Antarctica overflowing with natural resources and with no indigenous human population to worry with. Why do these greedy money grubbing murdering bastards have a hands off agreement on a gold mine? It damn sure ain't about wanting to protect some fuckin penguins. They never give two shits about the environment but all the sudden a soft heart in regards to Antarctica? No visitors allowed without special permission. No commercial fly overs to save time and fuel. Very strange.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2018)

How come nobody has mentioned the Cape Girardeau Missouri crash? They even took pictures of the little aliens. Or the 60s event in Pennsylvania? The army came in and hauled off a craft while the locals watched. A local radio personality was threatened then died mysteriously over it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Is that how you judge people who have a different opinion than you?
> 
> You seem to be the one all over flat earth threads from what I see you seem to be the one hung up on it ..he who protests the loudest perhaps?
> 
> ...


Lol. You didn't prove anything. 

One of your videos was just shitty and the other shows nothing.

Like the one with he boat. You claimed vanishing point. I showed one where the boat disappeared and the sails didn't. You nor the other flat earther have attempted to explain it.


You aren't proving anything. All you are doing is grasping at straws. That weather balloon video of yours proves nothing. One the balloon didn't get high enough and the camera lense angle isn't wide enough.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Is that how you judge people who have a different opinion than you?
> 
> You seem to be the one all over flat earth threads from what I see you seem to be the one hung up on it ..he who protests the loudest perhaps?
> 
> ...


Check it out. The earth is a globe. Shit. Who would of thunk it?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Fisheye lens, check it out, I guarantee it.

.. check the real ones I posted above taken with a neutral lens


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. You didn't prove anything.
> 
> One of your videos was just shitty and the other shows nothing.
> 
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree
-good luck


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Last one, no fisheye lens.






.. threads kinda a  now, maybe catch back up if it starts talking about aliens and UFOs again
-good luck!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Last one, no fisheye lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is useless as proof of anything.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 11, 2018)

I give up


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Physics, math, science all presented intellectually and politely. Ignored as you desperately cling to your fairy tale atheist globe earth. It's crumbling beneath your feet and you are scared shitless that you will be forced to admit the existence of God. You can only resort to denial and offer nothing to contort but immature insults. Pathetic. You refuse to admit your own existence as being unique and beautiful. The realm you inhabit and your own DNA code is of intelligent design. All the naysayers in this thread have doubt creeping in about a globe earth. Why waste so much time here if its all such non-sense especially you shrub you been saying you were done with it for 4 months now. LMAO!!!!


We've all been nice about asking you to take your flat Earth conversation elsewhere.

Your need to have others validate your beliefs is your problem, no one else's.

Please do us the courtesy of respecting our wishes.

Talk about aliens here.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

since1991 said:


> You guys think I should start a real alien/ufo thread so us stoners interested can really get down to the nitty gritty? It's interesting for me. Has been.


You're in it. Keep posting the clips!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok....ronald mcdonald told me that if i get enough morons to eat his nasty poisonous food, i would get a free pass to the ball pit for eternity. just a few more big macs and i'll be in that pit...
> 
> that sounds as reasonable to me, and i'm declaring it a theory. about aliens, because ronald mcdonald is obviously not a human being.


Just another fuckin clown...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How is it that any 3rd world country that has a abundant supply of natural resources is exploited. It's people are either down right murdered under the guise of the war on terror or the war on drugs or turned into modern day slaves. Slaves who make a nominal wage working for a mega corporation as colonialism is imposed on them. Yet there is Antarctica overflowing with natural resources and with no indigenous human population to worry with. Why do these greedy money grubbing murdering bastards have a hands off agreement on a gold mine? It damn sure ain't about wanting to protect some fuckin penguins. They never give two shits about the environment but all the sudden a soft heart in regards to Antarctica? No visitors allowed without special permission. No commercial fly overs to save time and fuel. Very strange.


There aren't any Great Circle routes that need Antarctic air space and the treaties were signed in a time before humans had the technology to extract resources from such extreme environments.

Reading a little history would do you a lot of good, as would boning up on your natural sciences.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## gwheels (Apr 11, 2018)

Aliens.....the sky is your neighborhood. Thanks Dave Grohl !!!


----------



## since1991 (Apr 11, 2018)

Lemme figure out how to post up clips but there was one recently where a big hotel worker spotted a ufo and he wasn't at work the next day. 2 men in black were caught on the hotel lobby camera and 2 of his coworkers said they scared the shit outta them. Said they had no eyebrows. No hair. They didn't blink at all. And they got an extreme sense of fear from them that they never felt before. These two tall slender dudes didn't walk right and had extremely pale skin as well. Definitely not human. They were asking about all kinds of questions about the guy that witnessed the ufo and knew details about the incident that no earthly person could know. He didn't tell anyone some of the details these two strangers were talking about. The 2 workers said the 2 mib spoke in a very strange scary monotone robotic like voice as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

i want to believe, but i just watched the video that shows the two m.i.b. . it's 5 seconds long, and grainy. i can't judge the two employee's story, really, i don't know either of them at all. i hate to judge people with no knowledge of them. 
the best i can say is it doesn't disprove anything to me, but it's far from any kind of factual evidence.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 11, 2018)

I always said my dog looks like an alien. Weird bug eyed creature that she is. I will ask her when i am really stoned next time


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 11, 2018)

National UFO Reporting Center
http://www.nuforc.org/webreports/ndxevent.html
#BathroomReading

SideNote: I saw an alien in fortnite recently.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I always said my dog looks like an alien. Weird bug eyed creature that she is. I will ask her when i am really stoned next time View attachment 4120458


She'll tell you that we are the weird fucking aliens. We dress funny, we are wrecking the planet we live on, we eat garbage and pollute and make trash heaps.

Our animals are very worried about us.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 11, 2018)

LOL....Armageddon is on the horizon. I think it exactly how it was supposed to play out. No one believes it but Aliens make sense. The earth has a finite time of existence and then shit is going down. There are no aliens. Period...simple...And the earth is round. Like a sphere. A planet if you will.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> LOL....Armageddon is on the horizon. I think it exactly how it was supposed to play out. No one believes it but Aliens make sense. The earth has a finite time of existence and then shit is going down. There are no aliens. Period...simple...And the earth is round. Like a sphere. A planet if you will.


What we think of as aliens could be humans from the distant future, doing research on this time in our history... right before or during a cataclysmic series of events.

No evidence to back this up at all, just speculation.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 11, 2018)

I am so old school I believe in a creator of things. Because the chance of life happening by accident is so slim to be beyond my understanding. I work in a world of math and probability it is what I do every day. But I also think people have a hard time of that so they look for aliens. 

I also think it is ok to be gay and trans gendered and everything. I am not a fossil....more like a troglodyte.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I am so old school I believe in a creator of things. Because the chance of life happening by accident is so slim to be beyond my understanding. I work in a world of math and probability it is what I do every day. But I also think people have a hard time of that so they look for aliens.
> 
> I also think it is ok to be gay and trans gendered and everything. I am not a fossil....more like a troglodyte.


Billions of places in the universe that life could start, crossed with even an infinitesimal chance that it does, times billions of years.

The fact that we're here proves it can happen.

My money is on many times in many places.

That said, we humans are very lucky indeed and choosing to squander our good fortune on conflict and planetary destruction is evidence that maybe we don't deserve our place in galactic society.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I am so old school I believe in a creator of things. Because the chance of life happening by accident is so slim to be beyond my understanding. I work in a world of math and probability it is what I do every day. But I also think people have a hard time of that so they look for aliens.
> 
> I also think it is ok to be gay and trans gendered and everything. I am not a fossil....more like a troglodyte.


I agree with a creator, however who created the creator, and so on and so forth? Why would the creator only create us? Why wouldn't the power create other things in other places? Pretty narrow focused for lack of a better phrase ATM because of this man sized Afghani dab I just did.  also the Bible has UFOs in it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I agree with a creator, however who created the creator, and so on and so forth? Why would the creator only create us? Why wouldn't the power create other things in other places? Pretty narrow focused for lack of a better phrase ATM because of this man sized Afghani dab I just did.  also the Bible has UFOs in it.


The presence or use of sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic- or the Divine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

i just read an article about the uneven distribution of phosphorous in the universe. apparently it is produced in supernovae explosions,and more particularly, supermassive supernovae. if a planet isn't fortunate enough to be in the vicinity of such a nova when forming, it may have a very low level of phosphorous, which would make it much more difficult for life to form.

https://newatlas.com/phosphorus-shortage-life-alien/54080/


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just read an article about the uneven distribution of phosphorous in the universe. apparently it is produced in supernovae explosions,and more particularly, supermassive supernovae. if a planet isn't fortunate enough to be in the vicinity of such a nova when forming, it may have a very low level of phosphorous, which would make it much more difficult for life to form.
> 
> https://newatlas.com/phosphorus-shortage-life-alien/54080/


Interesting theory. Our planet is abundant, yet another stroke of good fortune that 'modern' mankind is selfishly pissing away in favor of quarterly profits.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 11, 2018)

*Cosmic gorilla effect could blind detection of aliens*
By Deborah Byrd in SPACE | April 11, 2018

http://earthsky.org/space/cosmic-gorilla-effect-could-blind-detection-of-aliens


Seems like a different version of target fixation, plausible though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> *Cosmic gorilla effect could blind detection of aliens*
> By Deborah Byrd in SPACE | April 11, 2018
> 
> http://earthsky.org/space/cosmic-gorilla-effect-could-blind-detection-of-aliens
> ...


i find this pretty interesting. it's really just elaborate misdirection, but it's amazing how easy it is to trick the human eye. i saw the gorilla the first time through, just because they mentioned him, but i totally lost track of the number of passes. when i actually tried to count the passes, it was hard to see the gorilla, even though i knew he was coming. and i was still one off on the passes....


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

Flat Earth Flat Earth Flat Earth Flat Earth you Globetarded Bastards rahhhhhhhh hahaha. All the Globetards are going to follow a charismatic anti Christ in a world wide mass suicide and the meek will inherit the flat earth. Drink your kool aid you dumb bastards. LMAO !


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> There aren't any Great Circle routes that need Antarctic air space and the treaties were signed in a time before humans had the technology to extract resources from such extreme environments.
> 
> Reading a little history would do you a lot of good, as would boning up on your natural sciences.


Great circle routes? How about Santiago Chile to Melbourne Australia you dumb fuck. Know your geography. Globetard


----------



## Tstat (Apr 12, 2018)

Shut up you idiot.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 12, 2018)

Off the handle again... 

Sheet like That is why flathead's are a joke at best.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 12, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Off the handle again...
> 
> Sheet like That is why flathead's are a joke at best.


Not really. It's only certain ones that think they are being funny but are too stoned to realize that they are acting like 8 year olds. In order to get rid of them you are going to have to offer something in return. Like a piece of candy, or a puppy. Preferably near your van


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

"When they got nothing to say they always part their legs for what's negative"


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Flat Earth Flat Earth Flat Earth Flat Earth you Globetarded Bastards rahhhhhhhh hahaha. All the Globetards are going to follow a charismatic anti Christ in a world wide mass suicide and the meek will inherit the flat earth. Drink your kool aid you dumb bastards. LMAO !


Please take that back to the flat Earth thread.

This thread is about aliens.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Great circle routes? How about Santiago Chile to Melbourne Australia you dumb fuck. Know your geography. Globetard


https://www.express.co.uk/travel/articles/859486/planes-fly-antarctica-revealed


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

"Skinny Bob" real or fake ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

it's 2011 and they're using an 8 mm camera? a fuzzy, black and white, out of focus, camera with no steady cam. the Russian government doesn't have a decent video camera in their arsenal? look at autopsy videos (not that that's a hobby of mine)...or just about any other government produced video. i doubt there's one single government on the planet that couldn't take better footage with a cell phone. or a homemade pinhole camera.
when someone shows me some good clear footage, that i know hasn't come from some movie, (not that this did) then i might at least be able to look at it without wondering why bigfoot, aliens, the loch ness monster, m.i.b., ghosts, and monsters, all have a built in ability to make expensive cameras take shitty pictures.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> fake


Fake as hell.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Allegedly the film was shot between 1942 and 1969.

That particular plant is supposed to be the 1947 Roswell Survivor known as "skinny Bob"

Why is it fake ?

.. before I put up all the "professional" film editors opinions and all their hogwash am curious why some think its fake ?


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> why some think its fake ?


First, because it's supposed to be only one part of a multi-part film to be released to the public, but nothing else has ever come out of it. Second, the way it's filmed looks exactly like it would if the creators were trying to hide special effects from the normal observer.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

The reason I _don't_ believe it's real is because it wasn't known until 2011, and I am highly skeptical at best of everything I've seen since the average person learned how to monkey around with photo editor, meaning those more skilled would be able to pull off more convincing hoaxes

Not saying this is or isn't real, I'm saying my feeling is it's not because of the reason I mentioned above


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> First, because it's supposed to be only one part of a multi-part film to be released to the public, but nothing else has ever come out of it. Second, the way it's filmed looks exactly like it would if the creators were trying to hide special effects from the normal observer.


I thought the other parts were out? when I get a chance I'll look but you could be right I think there are three Parts in total if I recall

Edit: I think this is better version


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Heres another popular plant, they called this one j-rod, looks fake as hell until just before the three-minute mark when they accidentally hit it with the flashlight and you can see the body.






I'm not sure of the date this vid was first known


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> not sure of the date this vid


That's some 90's era shit produced to help sell books and merch while making the rounds on the old "UFO lecture circuit".


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> https://www.express.co.uk/travel/articles/859486/planes-fly-antarctica-revealed


Ancient Aliens did a segment on antartica. They claimed there is a buried pyramid that is still generating power and there is a likely alien base in operation the guvvies know all about. That's why there is a no fly zone. 

Yeah, think what you want. But they wouldn't put it on tv or the intertubes if it weren't true.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

Antarctica is a ring of ice that is guarded by the military. Admiral Byrd said it was 1,200 miles thick in a 1950's TV interview. He explored Antarctica extensively then mysteriously died in his sleep. Secretary of defense James Forrestal was thrown out of his hospital room window in 1949 less than 2 years after Roswell. Some think it was related to the events at Roswell.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Antarctica is a ring of ice that is guarded by the military. Admiral Byrd said it was 1,200 miles thick in a 1950's TV interview. He explored Antarctica extensively then mysteriously died in his sleep. Secretary of defense James Forrestal was thrown out of his hospital room window in 1949 less than 2 years after Roswell. Some think it was related to the events at Roswell.


Antarctica was not well understood in the 1950s. After a lifetime of study by thousands of scientists, that's no longer the case.

'Mysterious' defenestrations that don't involve the actual explorers is reaching at best.

The most sinister thing about the continent today is that it will melt due to man's shortsighted behavior relative to the climate, raising sea level by dozens of feet in the next centuries.

I expect to live long enough to see the first meter of sea level rise since the industrial era began.

If anything, the aliens are here watching us destroy ourselves in the hope of learning the lessons we apparently cannot.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Antarctica is a ring of ice that is guarded by the military. Admiral Byrd said it was 1,200 miles thick in a 1950's TV interview. He explored Antarctica extensively then mysteriously died in his sleep. Secretary of defense James Forrestal was thrown out of his hospital room window in 1949 less than 2 years after Roswell. Some think it was related to the events at Roswell.


.. and what about Kennedy? most don't know he wanted, an intended to make full disclosure regarding UFO topic


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes he also signed a nuclear test ban treaty just after the extensive high altitude nuclear testing done during operation fish bowl in the south pacific in 1962. Sam Giancana head of the CHICAGO mafia helped him win the vote in Chicago. Then the administration with RFK as top cop began cracking down on the syndicates organizations around the country. Giancana and JFK both fucked Judith Campbell who was a sexy celebrity. Oswald could have gotten a rifle any where in Texas but instead he mails order one from CHICAGO.............weird. It frames Oswald and sends a message from CHICAGO. Giancana was clipped coincidentally two days before he was set to testify at the House Select Committee on Assassinations in 1977. Their conclusion was that JFK was killed as the result of a conspiracy. I grew up with guns and hitting a moving target with a bolt action rifle like Oswald used is near impossible. Kennedy also threatened to smash the CIA into a 1,000 pieces and had fired CIA director Allen Dulles. Who was the one they picked to head up the Warren Commission. The CIA and the mafia took out JFK. They had mutual interest in Cuba. They both wanted Castro gone for closing down the casino's and Cold War geopolitical strategy.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah they had a lot of reasons they didn't like him

Most people don't know it wasnt until 1957 when the Rockets were able to hit the Dome that they knew for sure that there was one

I think Kennedys Boston Catholic upbringing had him at least familiar with the concept of the firmament, or dome and I think he intended to come forward about its existance

I believe they somehow prevented or delayed him from making the announcement, 

I suspect that's why he announced the moon landing because he was going to bring the truth out one way or another, that's just my opinion

And I think with Kennedy gone and the truth once again in-check, I think they decided to run with this whole NASA thing, faked the landing and now they funnel >80 million dollars a day into Black Ops through NASA budget


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

All the Mandela talk aside, at around 1:16 or 1:18 is the interesting part


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I grew up with guns and hitting a moving target with a bolt action rifle like Oswald used is near impossible.


The firing position was within 100 meters, which isn't shit, in partial enfilade, which minimizes the need to pull lead, and made with the help of a 4 power scope. Even a shitty shooter could have made those shots on JFK, dude.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 12, 2018)

You dopes


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 12, 2018)

They proved over and over again that the shots can be made from the same gun and same situation. Those videos were quite funny tho and you earned a piece of candy. Enjoy


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> The firing position was within 100 meters, which isn't shit, in partial enfilade, which minimizes the need to pull lead, and made with the help of a 4 power scope. Even a shitty shooter could have made those shots on JFK, dude.


LOL whatever. He had a cheap Italian made bolt action rifle and supposedly got off 3 rounds in under 6 seconds. Watch the Zapruder film. The brain matter and a chunk of his skull went backwards. Jackie crawled on the back of the trunk and grabbed a piece of his skull and crawled back in the backseat. Again watch the Zapruder film the shot came from the front. A crowd of people and a cop went running up the steps of the grassy knoll.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You dopes



Well if you can believe the earth is flat.......


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 13, 2018)

Ventura did one reenactment and I've seen at least one other and depends I guess who does the reenactment, and what finding they're trying to promote but both that I've seen didn't feel that the shot(s?) was makeable.






I'm still trying to figure out that Jackie O video!?! I never saw that until the last few years and I don't know how to explain it?

..there's talk she was The Manchurian Candidate but thats waaay over my pay grade


----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2018)

Takes very little to keep the perpetual motion of stupidity rolling


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2018)

See?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2018)

Science Friday today on NPR is talking about aliens, for anyone interested.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2018)

They covered little we haven't discussed here besides the potential for infection by alien microbes and the moral and ethical implications of treating same as intelligent life vs study subjects.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/04/are-we-earths-only-civilization/557180/

https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.03748

A VERY interesting hypothesis; what if civilisation arose here on Earth millions of years before we even evolved? There's no doubt that it's at least possible.

We humans really suck at dealing with questions of time; if things happen much faster than an eyeblink or slower than the movement of clouds it's easy for us to miss it. Even with the necessary instrumentation we have to know where to look.

We're even more myopic when it comes to dealing with the distant past or future. It was a sensation, for example, when scientists discovered the antikythera mechanism, a clocked computer that once recreated did a good job of computing astronomical events;

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism

This device was made somewhere between 200 BCE and 70 CE, long before the more modern development of clockwork timepieces and astronomical computers.

There's absolutely no reason why it couldn't have happened before.

Not only is the universe vast, but it is deep in time as well. We've been here as humans for an eyeblink and as a modern civilisation able to go alien hunting with radiotelemetry for a vanishingly tiny sliver of time.

The idea gives me temporal vertigo.

Something to think about on this Friday the 13th, lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 13, 2018)

..saw my first black Chemtrail today above my house



..about an hour later I got a picture of three intersecting black Chemtrails down the beach


----------



## Dezpez (Apr 13, 2018)

Hmmm makes me wonder if swamp man has swamp ass


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..saw my first black Chemtrail today above my house
> View attachment 4121732
> 
> 
> ...


No.

You're seeing the shadow of normal jet aircraft vapor trails on cloud cover at a lower altitude. The pattern in the clouds in your second pic matches the crossing vapor trails.

Lines up with the sun and everything.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 13, 2018)

I considered that they were the Shadows of the Chemtrails that spray all day here

I would suggest you consider investigating and noting the difference between normal condensation following behind a jet for a mile or two which quickly dissipates, and the deliberate spraying of thick volumus clouds of chemicals which spread thru out the whole sky






I've lived less than 5 miles from a major International airport all my life and I can watch planes come and go all day and half the night across the harbor if I wish, I also know the difference between a contrail and a chemtrail


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

There is a shill site called meta bunk.com. The site is dedicated to debunking 911, flat earth and chem trails. So I know there is something to these trails. Flu viruses? IDK. Some guy got pissed because he felt the spraying made his solar panels less effective. IDK much about this topic but I know people who think there is definitely something to it. Supposedly they contain metals like barium and aluminum.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 14, 2018)

60% of all of this sounds like coast2coastAM regurgitation..

Any other abstract conspiracy theories we wanna throw in? Bigfoot is an inter dimensional being from the middle earth where the Nazis live now with the UFOs that blew up Byrd's naval taskforce, close to the hole that planes can't fly over right by that secret base you can see on Google maps...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/04/are-we-earths-only-civilization/557180/
> 
> https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.03748
> 
> ...


I know you disagree with me on 99.9% of what I post but you might dig Mayan culture dude. In regards to the ancient time piece. The Mayans mastered the dome/cosmos. They are why eclipses can be predicted years in advance. Archeology and ancient artifacts are one of my interest. Some gold Mayan artifacts closely resemble flying machines complete with a pilot and a breathing apparatus.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> 60% of all of this sounds like coast2coastAM regurgitation..
> 
> Any other abstract conspiracy theories we wanna throw in? Bigfoot is an inter dimensional being from the middle earth where the Nazis live now with the UFOs that blew up Byrd's naval taskforce, close to the hole that planes can't fly over right by that secret base you can see on Google maps...


Well a huge naval expeditionary force was there for only two weeks before the whole thing was abruptly called off.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Well a huge naval expeditionary force was there for only two weeks before the whole thing was abruptly called off.


*Operation Highjump*
"The Western Group of ships reached the Marquesas Islands on December 12, 1946, whereupon the _Henderson_ and _Cacapon_ set up weather monitoring stations. By December 24, the _Currituck_ had begun launching aircraft on reconnaissance missions.

The Eastern Group of ships reached Peter I Island in late December 1946.

On January 1, 1947, Lieutenant Commander Thompson and Chief Petty Officer Dixon utilized "Jack Browne" masks and DESCO Oxygen rebreathers to log the first dive by Americans under the Antarctic.[3] Paul Allman Siple, Ph.D. was the senior U.S. War Department representative on the expedition. Dr. Siple was the same Eagle Scout who accompanied Admiral Byrd on the previous Byrd Antarctic expeditions.[4][5]

Father William Menster served as chaplain during the expedition, and in a service in 1947 he consecrated Antarctica.[_citation needed_]

The Central Group of ships reached the Bay of Whales on January 15, 1947, where they began construction of Little America IV.[6]

Naval ships and personnel were withdrawn back to the United States in late February 1947, and the expedition was terminated due to the early approach of winter and worsening weather conditions.[7]

Admiral Byrd discussed the lessons learned from the operation in an interview with Lee van Atta of International News Service held aboard the expedition's command ship the USS _Mount Olympus_. The interview appeared in the Wednesday, March 5, 1947 edition of the Chilean newspaper _El Mercurio_ "


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Yeah they do a grid pattern sometimes too. I don't think there is a hole in the ozone layer they are protecting people from or it's to prevent global warming by reflecting the sun. I think these chemicals are to make people stupid. To me it's insane that people actually think water can defy the laws of physics and curve into a 360 degree "Globe". So maybe it's working.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 14, 2018)

Sometimes they use the penis pattern






*US Navy fighter crew grounded after pilot drew penis in sky*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/pilot-drew-penis-sky-us-navy-fighter-crew-grounded-cant-fly-washington-okanogan-county-a8064976.html


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 14, 2018)

..sooo back to Chemtrails!? (that's where I came in this thread)

.. and that takes me back to "_what_ _the hell is this in my picture???" _


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..sooo back to Chemtrails!? (that's where I came in this thread)
> 
> .. and that takes me back to "_what_ _the hell is this in my picture???" _


It's very small and possibly distorted.

Could be something, could just be an airplane.

See below for why my vote is that it's a distorted/pixelated view of an aircraft.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2018)

If an air or spacecraft did not need to rely on aerodynamic forces in order to stay aloft, what might it look like?

Answer; anything it wants.

Since spacecraft can't use aerodynamic forces to maneuver in space, it stands to logic that they would have other means of propulsion and maneuver control. At that point they could dispense with wings, tails, rudder and aileron controls, etc.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

Dude? I'm sorry I missed the post earlier in the thread. I had a confidant employed with the dark government take a look at it for us. She told me it was a hybrid submarine/aircraft from an advanced Nordic civilization that lives deep beneath the Antarctic ice. They make occasional forays into tropical and subtropical zones to capture and store the energy of the more intense rays of the sun that can be found in those regions. Was the photo taken near the ocean? It's a great find. What you have there is akin to finding a valuable ancient artifact. Hang on to it and don't let nothing happen to it.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 14, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> If an air or spacecraft did not need to rely on aerodynamic forces in order to stay aloft, what might it look like?
> 
> Answer; anything it wants.
> 
> Since spacecraft can't use aerodynamic forces to maneuver in space, it stands to logic that they would have other means of propulsion and maneuver control. At that point they could dispense with wings, tails, rudder and aileron controls, etc.


Agreed, They wouldn't need any of that in a airless environment. That artifact has a tail IMO.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dude? I'm sorry I missed the post earlier in the thread. I had a confidant employed with the dark government take a look at it for us. She told me it was a hybrid submarine/aircraft from an advanced Nordic civilization that lives deep beneath the Antarctic ice. They make occasional forays into tropical and subtropical zones to capture and store the energy of the more intense rays of the sun that can be found in those regions. Was the photo taken near the ocean? It's a great find. What you have there is akin to finding a valuable ancient artifact. Hang on to it and don't let nothing happen to it.


(Facepalm)


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Agreed, They wouldn't need any of that in a airless environment. That artifact has a tail IMO.


I thought it was a distorted pelican too until I had it analyzed by a pro.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I thought it was a distorted pelican too until I had it analyzed by a pro.


None of that makes sense. It's much easier to gather sunlight with solar panels and a flying craft would use more energy than it generates.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2018)

I understand that discussing the topic of aliens becomes a magnet for all kinds of offbeat theories.

There were ancient Nordic civilisations. They were in the NORTHERN hemisphere, as far away as you can get from Antarctica. The only ones who survived were in Europe. The rest failed to adapt to their surroundings and died out. We know this from the archeological record.

The notion that a small, isolated group of them would independently- not to mention clandestinely- develop technology more advanced than our own is stretching credulity beyond the breaking point.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 14, 2018)

I would believe it's the die glocke before I'd believe it's ancient Vikings in a flying submarine.
#JustSayin


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I thought it was a distorted pelican too until I had it analyzed by a pro.


Mufon State director got back to me twice on it requesting pictures before and after and such (and they're not the only ones)

I don't know what it is but it's a real picture and it's in focus. I just don't put the original up, and I didn't put it on my original mufon report either they contacted me for the original.

The pictures crystal clear in focus, I don't know how they knew I didn't submit the original with the houses and what have you in the background, so figured they analyzed it as well (I'm sure that pictures been analyzed by a lot of people by now) I put up a smaller, cropped picture of original above


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4122172
> 
> I don't know what it is ....


That's a BIRD you doof. Looks like some kind of species with a head crest and short tail feathers, like a woodpecker or some shit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I thought it was a distorted pelican too until I had it analyzed by a pro.





ttystikk said:


> None of that makes sense. It's much easier to gather sunlight with solar panels and a flying craft would use more energy than it generates.


Whoa, whoa, whoa were talking about technology that you don't have a clue about how it functions. They have to have something far more advanced than stupid, clumsy, un-aerodynamic solar panels. It's been scientifically proven that sun rays or beams of light are made up of particles. How they go about collecting these light particles is beyond yours or mine comprehension. Please, step down from your pedestal and arrogant sense of entitlement you have taken with your knowledge of primitive human technology. Our land, air and water are polluted how advanced is that? We still haven't acquired wireless energy. Dude a freaking communication cable runs along the ocean floor that connects North America to Europe.. pfft. Through reverse engineering of downed alien/advanced aircraft since 1947 we have obtained laser technology, infrared, night vision, fiber optics and carbon fibering just to name a few.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Wow. I saw a picture of Confederate General John Hunt Morgan once and it creeped me out how much I looked like him. He definitely rumbled through the same part of the country with his Raiders i was raised in too. I started to dig into who he was and it turns out he was a 3rd generation hemp farmer. I always wondered why i felt drawn to and compelled to grow it. It's gotten into my blood now. I can't stand letting fall pass me by without at least one in the ground somewhere.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 14, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> That's a BIRD you doof. Looks like some kind of species with a head crest and short tail feathers, like a woodpecker or some shit.


If that looks like a bird to you you and me ain't going duck hunting together this fall 
-good luck


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I thought it was a distorted pelican too until I had it analyzed by a pro.


So what did you come up with after analyzation ???

My guess would be:

1) 100% legitimate picture

2) Unknown object

And I'd like to know was any comment about the bluish aura/atmospheric disturbance around it too?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> So what did you come up with after analyzation ???
> 
> My guess would be:
> 
> ...


Legit photo of a hybrid submarine/aircraft from a advanced Nordic civilization that lives beneath/beyond the Antarctic ice ring. Also upon magnification, filtering and further scrutiny it appears to be taking in or vacuuming in some of the chemtrail vapor. Extraordinary photo by the way. Just a magnificent piece.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 15, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Legit photo of a hybrid submarine/aircraft from a advanced Nordic civilization that lives beneath/beyond the Antarctic ice ring. Also upon magnification, filtering and further scrutiny it appears to be taking in or vacuuming in some of the chemtrail vapor. Extraordinary photo by the way. Just a magnificent piece.



Yes I knew that would be what you and also mufon found (your particulars aside). It's legit but I can't take any credit for it as I stated before and in my mufon report and then again to the state director for clarification, I never saw it.

I was taking a picture of all the heavy Chemtrail spraying yet again, and I saw it as a speck on the camera when I clicked the picture.

.. I immediately tried to wipe it off the glass, accidentally enlarged it and saw it was a real thing so no more than 2 seconds went by from snapping the picture till I looked up and there was nothing anywhere in the sky..!? ..except the incessant spraying.

-It literally put itself into that picture.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 15, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dude? I'm sorry I missed the post earlier in the thread. I had a confidant employed with the dark government take a look at it for us. She told me it was a hybrid submarine/aircraft from an advanced Nordic civilization that lives deep beneath the Antarctic ice. They make occasional forays into tropical and subtropical zones to capture and store the energy of the more intense rays of the sun that can be found in those regions. Was the photo taken near the ocean? It's a great find. What you have there is akin to finding a valuable ancient artifact. Hang on to it and don't let nothing happen to it.


Actually I missed this post until just now.

I am near the ocean (hence the name). I am not tropical. I'm freezing my ass off right now

So basically it's a heater?! ..I took a picture of a radiator LOL (again my feeling is it has something to do with atmospheric modification that appear as Chemtrails?)

I know they've changed spraying patterns in the last 3 years or so but I don't know exactly what the change was, maybe a shift from spraying micronized metals, now seems like they're more about big fluffy clouds, at least noted here on N.E. coast, over last few years, possibly changing to a different type of atmospheric modification?

What you say about that being a rare and valuable picture is exactly what I somehow knew instantly, and why I knew I had to publish it. You see this is not my first rodeo and that pic, while impressive is nothing to me compared to other technologies I've seen.
_
"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic_" -Arthur C Clarke

I've been dealing with this type intrusion on and off all my life (but very heavily within the last year) and I've never seen two even remotely the same. Honestly I'm not sure they're even structured craft, at least in the way we think of structure


----------



## Dezpez (Apr 15, 2018)

If they were friendly we would have been friends by now... But they sneaky... Very very sneaky hmmmmm


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> If that looks like a bird to you you and me ain't going duck hunting together this fall
> -good luck


If you think that bird is anything other than a bird, you shouldn't be handling firearms, dude.

What state are you in, I bet we can narrow it down to the species.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> That's a BIRD you doof. Looks like some kind of species with a head crest and short tail feathers, like a woodpecker or some shit.


as likely as any other explanation i've heard so far


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> That's a BIRD you doof. Looks like some kind of species with a head crest and short tail feathers, like a woodpecker or some shit.


Birds are aliens.

And they taste like chicken.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Birds are aliens.
> 
> And they taste like chicken.


except chicken, oddly, which tastes like fish


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn it shrub when you do yourself a bit of frying you suppose to fry the chicken first. When the chicken gets done then fry your shrimp and fish. That way ur chicken won't taste like fish. No wonder you think water curves into a 360 degree globe. You ain't got a lick sense boy.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> except chicken, oddly, which tastes like fish


I hesitate to ask what you think fish taste like...


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

Someday every single last atom that makes up your body now, will float around in the vast, cold, silent and dark space


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Someday every single last atom that makes up your body now, will float around in the vast, cold, silent and dark space


Right, back from whence they came.

I'm just borrowing them for a few dozen years.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 17, 2018)

Dust to dust. I want to be buried naked to give my body back to the earth from which it came. Then I want a peach tree planted on top of me so everybody can taste my deliciousness long after I'm gone.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dust to dust. I want to be buried naked to give my body back to the earth from which it came. Then I want a peach tree planted on top of me so everybody can taste my deliciousness long after I'm gone.


Here's the perfect strain for you;


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 17, 2018)

*"*Just look at us. Everything is backwards, everything is upside down. Doctors destroy health, lawyers destroy justice, psychiatrists destroy minds, scientists destroy truth, major media destroys information, religions destroy spirituality and governments destroy freedom" 
-Michael Ellner


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> *"*Just look at us. Everything is backwards, everything is upside down. Doctors destroy health, lawyers destroy justice, psychiatrists destroy minds, scientists destroy truth, major media destroys information, religions destroy spirituality and governments destroy freedom"
> -Michael Ellner


Maybe we need aliens to save us from ourselves lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 17, 2018)

"It's easier to convince someone of a lie than it is to convince them that they been fooled." Retired Guerilla


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> "It's easier to convince someone of a lie than it is to convince them that they been fooled." Retired Guerilla



Poor flat earth believers are proof of that.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 17, 2018)

Tina joins NASA..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Poor flat earth believers are proof of that.


Water into a 360 degree angle? Defies the laws of physics. I'm a explosives expert. I made a 99.5 on my quantum physics exam dude. The Freemasons or any carpenter, steel hanger, brick layer etc depends on water in a leveler to build homes, buildings and bridges. Water is flat you know this and it scares the shit out of your atheist ass. Moooolhahahaha flat earth u evil Globetards.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Water into a 360 degree angle? Defies the laws of physics. I'm a explosives expert. I made a 99.5 on my quantum physics exam dude. The Freemasons or any carpenter, steel hanger, brick layer etc depends on water in a leveler to build homes, buildings and bridges. Water is flat you know this and it scares the shit out of your atheist ass. Moooolhahahaha flat earth u evil Globetards.



No. Actual physics prove everything you keep saying is wrong but I was just jesting with you. I put a smiley even.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 17, 2018)

With our luck, we're some kind of galactic joint research project created by a shit ton of aliens that all experiment with and collect data about our planet and life forms. Nothing more than a planetary biology and sociology experiment allowed to run its course, for better or worse.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No. Actual physics prove everything you keep saying is wrong but I was just jesting with you. I put a smiley even.


Med? Your talking complete shit WTF do you know about physics? You just high and tryin to contradict and don't even know wtf u talkin about stop thread trashing Bro


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Med? Your talking complete shit WTF do you know about physics? You just high and tryin to contradict and don't even know wtf u talkin about stop thread trashing Bro


Keep your desperate need for approval of your flat Earth theories in the appropriate thread.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Keep your desperate need for approval of your flat Earth theories in the appropriate thread.


The two subjects go hand in hand. Its obvious you are a sci fi nerd. The earth is a domed system and it puts a halt to your preposterous notions of a infinite outer space. You can believe in idiotic, phony and ridiculous 45 year old moon landings if you want to. That's your prerogative. The firmament is a solid barrier with a magnetic field. It's fixed. It's permanent. NASA and aliens can't penetrate it. They are earthlings the aliens you seek Yes mmm hmm. Paleontologist have found pliable tissue in triceratops horn and tissue and red blood cells in t-Rex. Still think they are 65 million years old? Forget everything you thought you knew mister science fiction. Selenelion eclipses catches heliocentric ism with their pants down. So they come up with atmospheric refraction changing the geometrical location of the sun and moon. Hush now Thai and drink Uncle Sam's kool aid


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Astronauts to the moon. Mehhahahahaha LMFAO!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> With our luck, we're some kind of galactic joint research project created by a shit ton of aliens that all experiment with and collect data about our planet and life forms. Nothing more than a planetary biology and sociology experiment allowed to run its course, for better or worse.


again, i remind you of what happens to animals at the end of experiments....they are usually dissected for further study. sometimes they are vivisected.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


mummification, possible
giants....not. ever. no argument will ever make it so.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 18, 2018)

..wasn't arguing LOL! .. only presenting _rock_ _solid_ proof!

..get it? I said _rock solid_ because they were petrified, just like wood!  (I thought it was funny? ..I don't get out much)


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Wilksey (Apr 18, 2018)

What is it about the subject of aliens, religion, or politics that compels lunatics, assholes and retards to forcefully interject their ludicrous ramblings into any quasi-decent and civil discussion?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> What is it about the subject of aliens, religion, or politics that compels lunatics, assholes and retards to forcefully interject their ludicrous ramblings into any quasi-decent and civil discussion?


well, if you want my opinion.....


it has something to do with them being lunatics, assholes, and retards.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Flat Earth Flat Earth Flat Earth Flat Earth you Globetarded Bastards rahhhhhhhh hahaha. All the Globetards are going to follow a charismatic anti Christ in a world wide mass suicide and the meek will inherit the flat earth. Drink your kool aid you dumb bastards. LMAO !


You're retarded. 

How come a weather balloon hasn't hit the glass? Why hasn't no one released one at the edge and watch it ride the edge of the dome up?

Your sun dial theory actually proves a round earth. 

Take two sticks of equal length and they will leave different length shadows at different spots on earth. Why? Its round.

You still can't explain why a ship disappears behind the ocean with its sails still showing.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>



Not only does that video prove nothing about a dome. It clearly shows the earth is round.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 18, 2018)

Ever hear of a fisheye lens?

.. anyway this threads played, whoever could see probably already has..
-good luck!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Ever notice the accepted facts don’t need an excuse?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2018)

Flat Earth, domed sky...

Ideas for minds that cannot contemplate the infinite.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

Space walks and moon landings. Photoshopped globe earth. Oceans curving into a ball. Rivers flowing uphill. If you want to cultivate your mind start with the basic laws of physics. Imbecile.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Space walks and moon landings. Photoshopped globe earth. Oceans curving into a ball. Rivers flowing uphill. If you want to cultivate your mind start with the basic laws of physics. Imbecile.


No need for name calling. We all do believe in physics. I don’t see how you can dispute it. But you leave out one of the main constants just to support a theory that should have come from a children’s speculative fantasy novel. Your snow globe earth. So limiting and shallow of a concept.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 19, 2018)

So what do you guys think about the trace evidence cases. Like the glowing ring left by a craft in Delphos. I've seen other cases that had a white powdery residue left behind that was similar to this. I do believe one case involved a craft hitting the top of a woman's car and leaving this white powder s*** behind. There's been other cases with trace evidence and I'm just wondering what your guys take on it is... any trace evidence case not just the powdery residue cases . Like that Molten metal looking thing that the guy had studied and tests ran on I think it had a big percentage of aluminum or some kind of metal and some other strange stuff in it that they're not sure of


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Nope. That was added. 

Did you notice the earth curvature in that video? Lol.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nope. That was added.
> 
> Did you notice the earth curvature in that video? Lol.


.. it's called parabolic or fisheye lens, makes everything curved, ask NASA

.. interesting you didn't notice any videos taken with a natural lens cuz I posted a bunch already? but no problem here's one (it's a personal fave)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. it's called parabolic or fisheye lens, makes everything curved, ask NASA
> 
> .. interesting you didn't notice any videos taken with a natural lens cuz I posted a bunch already? but no problem here's one (it's a personal fave)



That one isn't even trying to hide the edit well. 

You can clearly see the curve of the horizon line at the beginning of each shot then it sort of straitened out. Not sure how they did it but it sure doesn’t prove anything. 

Just like all your “evidence”.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 19, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> So what do you guys think about the trace evidence cases. Like the glowing ring left by a craft in Delphos. I've seen other cases that had a white powdery residue left behind that was similar to this. I do believe one case involved a craft hitting the top of a woman's car and leaving this white powder s*** behind. There's been other cases with trace evidence and I'm just wondering what your guys take on it is... any trace evidence case not just the powdery residue cases . Like that Molten metal looking thing that the guy had studied and tests ran on I think it had a big percentage of aluminum or some kind of metal and some other strange stuff in it that they're not sure of


Someone here will say it was chemtrail residuals or some sheet...

------------------
#OffTopic for everyone flat
Pike's peak tourist center monocular: insert quarter, look east, give up on flat plane...

--------------------
#OnTopic
What was Ronald Reagan babbling about during his SDI speeches back in the 80's about aliens blowing up?

#Random


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 20, 2018)

Hope this helps explain fisheye lens effect ?
-good luck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

i've discovered its a lot more fun to keep monkey ignored and try to guess what it is he's saying....kind of like turning off the sound on an old monster movie and making up your own dialogue.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it has something to do with them being lunatics, assholes, and retards.


Fair enough.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've discovered its a lot more fun to keep monkey ignored and try to guess what it is he's saying....kind of like turning off the sound on an old monster movie and making up your own dialogue.


I do the make a dialogue when ever my woman is watching her sheet. If not I go to sleep. Mst3000 style.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Hope this helps explain fisheye lens effect ?
> -good luck



No one asked. You keep bringing it up. But thank you for the detailed information on how they alter flat earth videos to seem like proof of something.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I do the make a dialogue when ever my woman is watching her sheet. If not I go to sleep. Mst3000 style.



I get in trouble for doing this over British costume dramas all the time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. it's called parabolic or fisheye lens, makes everything curved, ask NASA
> 
> .. interesting you didn't notice any videos taken with a natural lens cuz I posted a bunch already? but no problem here's one (it's a personal fave)


L O fucking L.

Nothing you have shown is proof. The one I posted showed it lift off from the ground. Guess what. When it lifted off the picture was normal. No fish eye.

Not only that, its beyond funny that you post something as proof that you think has been setup to fool people.

You're beyond help. I give up.



One last thing. Explain how those boats I posted disappeared behind flat water with the sails still showing.

You tried to say it was vanishing point but that fell apart quick.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. it's called parabolic or fisheye lens, makes everything curved, ask NASA
> 
> .. interesting you didn't notice any videos taken with a natural lens cuz I posted a bunch already? but no problem here's one (it's a personal fave)


You can see the curve in that one too. Lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Space walks and moon landings. Photoshopped globe earth. Oceans curving into a ball. Rivers flowing uphill. If you want to cultivate your mind start with the basic laws of physics. Imbecile.


Keep your flat Earth shit out of the aliens thread.

We know how insecure you are about it, hence your incessant proselytizing. Do it in your own fucking thread, clown.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> So what do you guys think about the trace evidence cases. Like the glowing ring left by a craft in Delphos. I've seen other cases that had a white powdery residue left behind that was similar to this. I do believe one case involved a craft hitting the top of a woman's car and leaving this white powder s*** behind. There's been other cases with trace evidence and I'm just wondering what your guys take on it is... any trace evidence case not just the powdery residue cases . Like that Molten metal looking thing that the guy had studied and tests ran on I think it had a big percentage of aluminum or some kind of metal and some other strange stuff in it that they're not sure of


Might the white powder have to do with ablation of materials due to atmospheric friction from high speed travel? Oxidized (burned) materials often have a powdery whitish appearance.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

I've been watching TED talks on the subject of aliens. Some are given by people, usually scientists themselves, who list all the obstacles to life, from the destructive forces inherent to interstellar space to the outrageous long shot probabilities against the formation of life and its subsequent evolution.

And yet here we are, standing in defiance of all those odds... at least, for now.

The biggest obstacle to the continuation of life on Earth is the 'intelligent' life now dominating the planet and destroying all in its path.

The biggest question of our time is whether we can mature enough quickly enough to colonise and permanently inhabit space and other worlds before we destroy our ability to do so.

The jury, as yet, is out.

If I were a member of an alien race, I would find this stage of human development to be fascinating on many levels.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Imbecile


Dude, you are a fucking idiot. Please stop you dumbass.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Flat Earth, domed sky...
> 
> Ideas for minds that cannot contemplate the infinite.


Same goes for you?  ...  Globetard  LMAO. Enjoy the rivers flowing up and over your round earth ... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I've been watching TED talks on the subject of aliens. Some are given by people, usually scientists themselves, who list all the obstacles to life, from the destructive forces inherent to interstellar space to the outrageous long shot probabilities against the formation of life and its subsequent evolution.
> 
> And yet here we are, standing in defiance of all those odds... at least, for now.
> 
> ...


so the aliens are Jane Goodall, and we're the chimps? sounds about right


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the aliens are Jane Goodall, and we're the chimps? sounds about right



Worse. The aliens are teenagers and we are a video game.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

Say something cool Globetards  when you talk twilight zone bullshit about non existing outer space greys from a million light years away. EXAMPLE: The future of the earth's existence is the equivalent of a bored teenage alien looking at a bunch of insects in a old aquarium behind the garage. He's about to break out the old spray paint can and lighter and torch us all. He just wants to get the populations maximized before the annihilation begans. MOOOHAHAHAHA


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Same goes for you?  ...  Globetard  LMAO. Enjoy the rivers flowing up and over your round earth ... HAHAHAHAHA


I've been around this planet.

Have you?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I've been around this planet.
> 
> Have you?


Yeah in a flat circle same as you. Round earth lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Shama lama ding dong..... and that is why...that is why you are my shooby dooby doo


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 21, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The jury, as yet, is out.


We ain't gonna make it...


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the aliens are Jane Goodall


That would explain the crashes....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> We ain't gonna make it...


I will not go quietly.

I will continue my work to help feed the world.

I will continue to agitate for the end of American imperialist hegemonism.

I will continue to fight for the rights and dignity of those least able to help themselves.

I will continue to be a voice that says greed is not a good enough excuse for the mistreatment of anyone, let alone fellow citizens.

I will continue to call attention to the injustice of trillions in untaxed profits for oligarchs and megacorps while others literally starve and freeze under bridges.

America has lost all semblance of moral behavior in the world and no longer bothers with the pretense, and this must be brought to an end. It falls to We the People to hold our government officials accountable and to change the direction of our national trajectory before the inevitable catastrophe envelopes us all. And no, the rich will NOT escape. They'll just have the privilege of suffering longer than most.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

Sounds like you're going to be busy!


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I've been around this planet.
> 
> Have you?


I've been to other dimensions. Definitely inhabited.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Sounds like you're going to be busy!


Every American citizen who does not want the freedoms our ancestors fought for to disappear must get involved.

Our country is no longer a functioning democracy but rather has become an imperial power abroad and an authoritarian state at home.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

I agree with the second paragraph (at least in context) great strides have been made to get the obstruction and corruption out, or at least shine a light on it and I see this movement continuing, and I hope they lock these pieces of excrement away eventually..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I agree with the second paragraph (at least in context) great strides have been made to get the corruption out, or at least shine a light on it and I see it continuing and good I hope they lock these pieces of excrement up, if it was wartime I'd like to see them in front of a wall, but I digress


The only way to fix the second paragraph is to make the first one come true.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

_"Every American citizen who does not want the freedoms our ancestors fought for to disappear must get involved."_


I agree! ..and I believe we saw just that, and perhaps one of, if not the most glaring example of that within the last few years. Tho some seemed to have missed it?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Every American citizen who does not want the freedoms our ancestors fought for to disappear must get involved.
> 
> Our country is no longer a functioning democracy but rather has become an imperial power abroad and an authoritarian state at home.


Our forefathers who founded this country were Freemasons. Washington D.C. was designed and built by the masons. There is even a statue of the evil confederate Albert Pike there. Yeah, a Confederate free mason. The masons are the creeps at NASA who perpetuate the globe earth lie. This imperial power abroad and authoritarian state at home would never lie to you right? Buzz Aldrin and all the astro-nots are free masons. You spoke the truth in regards to distribution of wealth and foreign policy. I didn't think you had it in you. Peace.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 22, 2018)

You kinda remind me of a mix of DWight from the office and a guy who plays army video games all the time, wears camo constantly, and spends all his money on knives and diff weapons


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Our forefathers who founded this country were Freemasons. Washington D.C. was designed and built by the masons. There is even a statue of the evil confederate Albert Pike there. Yeah, a Confederate free mason. The masons are the creeps at NASA who perpetuate the globe earth lie. This imperial power abroad and authoritarian state at home would never lie to you right? Buzz Aldrin and all the astro-nots are free masons. You spoke the truth in regards to distribution of wealth and foreign policy. I didn't think you had it in you. Peace.


Hey. 

I got a simple thing we can try. Its 20 minutes until the next hour. 

Exactly on the next hour lets go outside and stand a yard stick on its end. We will measure the length of the shadow. They will be different and that can only happen on a globe.

How do we have night and day? Are you saying the sun is like a spot light? That's the only way night and day would work on a flat earth. If the earth were flat and the sun like a flash light we wouldn't have a sun set. In fact someone in the dark would see the beam of light. Duh. 

I garuntee there is no shade around the sun to make it into a spot light. In fact it emits light from all sides and lights one side if the earth at a time.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> You kinda remind me of a mix of Darrell from the office and a guy who plays army video games all the time, wears camo constantly, and spends all his money on knives and diff weapons


LMAO...I own one pair of camo cargo shorts. I have a couple of nice 12 gauge bird guns but I have never fired them. I do have some old pocket knives and they are collectors items. I am clutter free. I will occasional play snes with my nephews. I am not the uni bomber type tho. I'm a chill low key non materialistic type. Non conformist? Yes absolutely. Those camo militia dudes don't get pussy. They scare the babes away. I want to bag babes so I'm nice, clean and chill.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hey.
> 
> I got a simple thing we can try. Its 20 minutes until the next hour.
> 
> ...


If the sun is very close to the earth it will have a vanishing point. It's also set in a dome so as it moves across its predetermined path it has on a 365 day cycle it angles out of view. Watch a plane fly to a vanishing point at altitude.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If the sun is very close to the earth it will have a vanishing point. It's also set in a dome so as it moves across its predetermined path it has on a 365 day cycle it angles out of view. Watch a plane fly to a vanishing point at altitude.


Nope. Not how it works.

It all falls apart when I ask you to measure a shadow. That method was used to accurately determine the earths diameter within 10%.

Small sun or large. There is no way day and night would work on a flat earth. The sun would need to be a spot light. We know it isn't.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nope. Not how it works.
> 
> It all falls apart when I ask you to measure a shadow. That method was used to accurately determine the earths diameter within 10%.
> 
> Small sun or large. There is no way day and night would work on a flat earth. The sun would need to be a spot light. We know it isn't.


EXAMPLE: Lighthouses are spot lights but eventually they have a vanishing point from sea. The problem is we don't know for sure exactly how close the sun is. If it's altitude is very close then it will have a vanishing point when it reaches a distance of several thousand miles on a flat plane. I live at 36 deg. N. Latitude. If i run down to Destin Fl to charter a fishing boat I can tell a distinct difference in the intensity of the sun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

the first thought that occurs to me is how do day and night occur on a flat earth? 

the flat earth spins, but that doesn't account for dawn and dusk twilight conditions, sunrise and sunset would be very abrupt.

the sun and the moon are much smaller than we think they are, and they orbit the earth closely....do i even have to start on why this is ridiculously stupid?

the earth spins, but the "shield" is polarized and that accounts for both twilight, and the Foster Grant fortune....¿


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The problem is we don't know for sure exactly how close the sun is.


Actually we do. It's 94 million miles away.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the first thought that occurs to me is how do day and night occur on a flat earth?
> 
> the flat earth spins, but that doesn't account for dawn and dusk twilight conditions, sunrise and sunset would be very abrupt.
> 
> ...


The earth is fixed. Terra Firma. The heliocentric theory you have sworn allegiance to is the epitome of stupidity. Next. I suggest everyone drop the negativity including myself. Insulting each other poisons a healthy debate and closes the mind. The dome rotates around polaris/ north star which is virtually stationary. Time lapse video shows this Shrub.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 22, 2018)

Got to be the stupidest thing I ever heard. Dome rotates.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Got to be the stupidest thing I ever heard. Dome rotates.


Time lapse video lies?


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 22, 2018)

Show me this time lapse video. Give me a link, not homework.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Actually we do. It's 94 million miles away.


They told you in school it was 93 million miles away that's all you know.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Show me this time lapse video. Give me a link, not homework.


I would but you are rude. Research it and stop being lazy.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 22, 2018)

you missed it by a million miles.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## gb123 (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the first thought that occurs to me is how do day and night occur on a flat earth?
> 
> the flat earth spins, but that doesn't account for dawn and dusk twilight conditions, sunrise and sunset would be very abrupt.
> 
> ...


----------



## gb123 (Apr 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Actually we do. It's 94 million miles away.


----------



## gb123 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

gb123 said:


>


I wish all the haters on the flat earth thread would smoke a few extra hits of their most potent strain and watch this video. Maybe they would drop the insults and open their hearts and minds.... ...MEH ..Weed may not do it BUT a few fly agaric caps would .


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


>


Looks like something from a cheap sci fi film. It's not funny though, it's unfortunate and disheartening that you really believe that is real.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I wish all the haters on the flat earth thread would smoke a few extra hits of their most potent strain and watch this video. Maybe they would drop the insults and open their hearts and minds.... ...MEH ..Weed may not do it BUT a few fly agaric caps would .


.. funny you said that? At 3:08 in this, the guy talks about taking shrooms to enable enhanced viewing of the Dome






..can't vouch for that but they did enable enhanced viewing of the Grateful Dead!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

They're hiding something from you...


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

.. well, half hiding it






.. and half flaunting it (they can't help themselves, they figure you're not bright enough to figure it out anyway. They're laughing at you right now)


----------



## gb123 (Apr 22, 2018)

perception is a fucked up deal..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

NASA has a public relations nightmare on their hands. They feel the heat of the FE movement. Those phony moon landings from 45 years ago is a big shit sandwich they have to eat.  I love it !!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh for fucking Christ sakes, quit with the flat Earth shit in the aliens thread already!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm still looking for Sasquatch in Far Cry 5.....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I'm still looking for Sasquatch in Far Cry 5.....


That's easy!

@Rob Roy


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 22, 2018)

thats a Sam Squanch...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> EXAMPLE: Lighthouses are spot lights but eventually they have a vanishing point from sea. The problem is we don't know for sure exactly how close the sun is. If it's altitude is very close then it will have a vanishing point when it reaches a distance of several thousand miles on a flat plane. I live at 36 deg. N. Latitude. If i run down to Destin Fl to charter a fishing boat I can tell a distinct difference in the intensity of the sun.


No. A light house is nothing like the sun. 

Just stop man. Ships disappear over the horizon. Its not vanishing point nor is it mirror effect. The earth is a globe.

We know this from several things. Take sun dials. A sun dial here would read one time and one where you are at would read a different time. That wouldn't happen on flat earth.

We also can look at the moon and other planets. We know they are globes. Earth wouldn't be any different.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> quit with the flat Earth shit


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> No. A light house is nothing like the sun.
> 
> Just stop man. Ships disappear over the horizon. Its not vanishing point nor is it mirror effect. The earth is a globe.
> 
> ...


Dude. Take the flat Earth conversation to the appropriate thread and please stop encouraging him here.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> View attachment 4125812


Remote surveillance, that's my best guess for why we don't see them here.

Would you want to get too close to a toxic race like us?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I'm still looking for Sasquatch in Far Cry 5.....


I'm thinking about did loading that game. Looks fun.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NASA has a public relations nightmare on their hands. They feel the heat of the FE movement. Those phony moon landings from 45 years ago is a big shit sandwich they have to eat.  I love it !!


Amen, I love it too..! You're not putting this Genie back in the bottle NASA

*Breaking news!: '*Global warming' exposed as ruse to hide Flat Earth truth! (film at eleven)


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> No. A light house is nothing like the sun.
> 
> Just stop man. Ships disappear over the horizon. Its not vanishing point nor is it mirror effect. The earth is a globe.
> 
> ...


Think about this. If the sun were 93 million miles away its rays would not come through clouds at a angle they would be straight.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

@ttystikk Neuschwabenland look it up bish. Alien craft are from an advanced Nordic civilization living in Antarctica. There is no such thing as outer space so you sci fi brats need to come to grips. Ineptitude Dude would be a better handle for you than ttystikk. Look it up. bili san mo naintendihan mu ba ako.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)

Climate modification should be the real outrage..!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Climate modification should be the real outrage..!


Woke up around noon the other day and I had a distinct metallic taste in my mouth. It was a sunny day so I went outside and there were fucking chem trails every where. Then the trails merged and formed a chemical cloud.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh, cool we have 2flat earth threads... 
#Not


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Woke up around noon the other day and I had a distinct metallic taste in my mouth. It was a sunny day so I went outside and there were fucking chem trails every where. Then the trails merged and formed a chemical cloud.


Could of had a slight nose bleed?


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 23, 2018)

I finally added people to my ignore list. First time ever.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I finally added people to my ignore list. First time ever.


I had one on the list for a year, took him off finally after my ego said so.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I finally added people to my ignore list. First time ever.


Heliocentric ism is the largest cult following in the history of the flat extended plane. If you can ignore those that are a part of this cult you would only communicate with intelligent and chill people.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> No. A light house is nothing like the sun.
> 
> Just stop man. Ships disappear over the horizon. Its not vanishing point nor is it mirror effect. The earth is a globe.
> 
> ...


Stop buying fake NASA CGI pictures, study vanishing point truth


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Stop buying fake NASA CGI pictures, study vanishing point truth


Nah. I'm done for a couple reasons. First you two are retarded. Second that's not what this thread is about.

You claimed that vanishing point once and I showed a video of a ship disappearing over the horizon. No vanishing point.

Its pointless.

Its not NASA Bullshit either. I've looked through telescopes with my own eyes and seen the moon and other planets. They are globes.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Apr 23, 2018)

@RetardedGorilla take your flat earth crap to the other thread.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 23, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I had one on the list for a year, took him off finally after my ego said so.


Retiredape and beachlimper are now a thing of the past. I no longer have to read their stupidity. Thanks Obama!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)

.. stop drinking it folks!


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 23, 2018)

Another FAKE NASA photo, right @RetardedGuerilla?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Another FAKE NASA photo, right @RetardedGuerilla?
> View attachment 4126253


That's a Mayan depiction. The Maya mastered the dome/ionosphere clock. The moon and sun take a predictable predetermined path. They knew it was a domed system. Motion requires energy. This is what makes the heliocentric theory impossible. Once again. Motion requires energy.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nah. I'm done for a couple reasons. First you two are retarded. Second that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> You claimed that vanishing point once and I showed a video of a ship disappearing over the horizon. No vanishing point.
> 
> ...


Ships don't go over a curvizon Globetard. The Nikon p900 is a telescopic cam. Get one.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

This thread started out to be pretty cool..I thought we would be able to discuss things about et and our theories..I keep checking when I get an alert to see if it has got back on track beacuse I was having fun talking about it... but no...this flat earth fn bs has to be spewed out all over it and ppl Keep feeding the fire..I realize it's hard to not say something to statements that are this fucking ridiculous..but stop and think about what you're arguing..in 2018...you are arguing...with a human...that the earth is flat....let that sink in...and for the flat earth ppl..you do realize that by acting the way u are that you're not going to persuade anyone whatsoever...and some of u stated u were just trying to help ppl see the truth..well ..judging by your stances on the earth ..I can see why you wouldn't know that your approach to converting ppl isnt worth a fuck..and I hope u realize how sad and troll like u seem by highjacking a thread..that u already have on this subject elsewhere...and ruining it..it's pretty frustrating and it's one of the things that the mods should stop or something..I'm not usually one to say that but fuck...so just so u know u pretty much shit on quite a few ppl that liked and were having fun talking about what this thread was about...but i think that's what y'all are all about..and I'm judging that strictly on nothing but the way I seen u guys take over this thread...the tactic seems to be..fuck what everyone else is saying ..we don't care what u think..this is how it is and u can't prove otherwise...oh P.s your all retards....the ppl that are arguing that the world is flat....are calling us retards...so have fun getting your attention by highjacking a cool thread beacuse nobody wants to talk about the fucking world being flat over in your thread ...Pat yourself on the back


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Retired Griller spouts totally fake shit daily. It’s his OCD. 

He lies badly to support his fantasy. Completely dispels any science he doesn’t agree with. Lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nah. I'm done for a couple reasons. First you two are retarded. Second that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> You claimed that vanishing point once and I showed a video of a ship disappearing over the horizon. No vanishing point.
> 
> ...


So talk to me about your take on the possibility of aliens either among us or at least watching?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> This thread started out to be pretty cool..I thought we would be able to discuss things about et and our theories..I keep checking when I get an alert to see if it has got back on track beacuse I was having fun talking about it... but no...this flat earth fn bs has to be spewed out all over it and ppl Keep feeding the fire..I realize it's hard to not say something to statements that are this fucking ridiculous..but stop and think about what you're arguing..in 2018...you are arguing...with a human...that the earth is flat....let that sink in...and for the flat earth ppl..you do realize that by acting the way u are that you're not going to persuade anyone whatsoever...and some of u stated u were just trying to help ppl see the truth..well ..judging by your stances on the earth ..I can see why you wouldn't know that your approach to converting ppl isnt worth a fuck..and I hope u realize how sad and troll like u seem by highjacking a thread..that u already have on this subject elsewhere...and ruining it..it's pretty frustrating and it's one of the things that the mods should stop or something..I'm not usually one to say that but fuck...so just so u know u pretty much shit on quite a few ppl that liked and were having fun talking about what this thread was about...but i think that's what y'all are all about..and I'm judging that strictly on nothing but the way I seen u guys take over this thread...the tactic seems to be..fuck what everyone else is saying ..we don't care what u think..this is how it is and u can't prove otherwise...oh P.s your all retards....the ppl that are arguing that the world is flat....are calling us retards...so have fun getting your attention by highjacking a cool thread beacuse nobody wants to talk about the fucking world being flat over in your thread ...Pat yourself on the back


So talk about aliens and stop responding to the stupidity.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Retired Griller spouts totally fake shit daily. It’s his OCD.
> 
> He lies badly to support his fantasy. Completely dispels any science he doesn’t agree with. Lol.


So stop responding to him.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Ships don't go over a curvizon Globetard. The Nikon p900 is a telescopic cam. Get one.


I've already shown ships doing it dumb ass.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> So talk to me about your take on the possibility of aliens either among us or at least watching?


I'm not sure. Its possible. At the same time I don't think they would want to watch us. Look at how we treat other humans let alone other species. 

Though if they have the tech to get here I doubt they are worried about us.

How about this one. Humans have become advanced several times over but keep getting wiped back out to he stone age.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've already shown ships doing it dumb ass.


Gravity is only a theory. The public schools indoctrinated you with a mere theory. The oceans curving into a 360 degree angle defies the laws of physics. It is impossible. I never saw your video of a ship going over a horizon. Post it again but I can assure you it's bullshit. Water's surface is flat. You Globetards believe in GGI cartoons,
I just enjoy pointing out the ridiculously stupid shit ignorant people of the heliocentric cult believe in.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> This thread started out to be pretty cool..I thought we would be able to discuss things about et and our theories..I keep checking when I get an alert to see if it has got back on track beacuse I was having fun talking about it... but no...this flat earth fn bs has to be spewed out all over it and ppl Keep feeding the fire..I realize it's hard to not say something to statements that are this fucking ridiculous..but stop and think about what you're arguing..in 2018...you are arguing...with a human...that the earth is flat....let that sink in...and for the flat earth ppl..you do realize that by acting the way u are that you're not going to persuade anyone whatsoever...and some of u stated u were just trying to help ppl see the truth..well ..judging by your stances on the earth ..I can see why you wouldn't know that your approach to converting ppl isnt worth a fuck..and I hope u realize how sad and troll like u seem by highjacking a thread..that u already have on this subject elsewhere...and ruining it..it's pretty frustrating and it's one of the things that the mods should stop or something..I'm not usually one to say that but fuck...so just so u know u pretty much shit on quite a few ppl that liked and were having fun talking about what this thread was about...but i think that's what y'all are all about..and I'm judging that strictly on nothing but the way I seen u guys take over this thread...the tactic seems to be..fuck what everyone else is saying ..we don't care what u think..this is how it is and u can't prove otherwise...oh P.s your all retards....the ppl that are arguing that the world is flat....are calling us retards...so have fun getting your attention by highjacking a cool thread beacuse nobody wants to talk about the fucking world being flat over in your thread ...Pat yourself on the back


You have ZERO proof of a ball earth. You have accepted the globe under authority. Every time you turn on your television you are bombarded with a cartoon shot of a globe. I don't give 2 shits about converting you I just like showing you how dumb you are. LMAO.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 24, 2018)

I've tried to bring it back to aliens many times, but they're not what you think they are and they're not from where you think they are so how can we have this conversation if you're not willing to hear different points of view ?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

For one I'm not gonna argue with someone who says there is no PROOF of the world bring round...damn..second you have even stated u were trying to open ppl eyes to the truth..so wtf do u call that..are u so ignorant that u don't realize that is trying to convert someone to your ideology dipshit...and as for the other comment ..you have brought much much more talk of flat earth to the table than anything about aliens...I think you guys should get on one of those boats that vanish from top to bottom and vanish off of this thread


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> So talk about aliens and stop responding to the stupidity.


How the hell can I do that..iv already tried ....it just gets overlooked beacuse of the "HoTT debate" on the flat bs....but I see u did reply to the trace case I was asking about..I think one conclusion that some scientist came up w about the powder left behind was it was somehow used to illuminate something or used for a light source .. possibly..the woman that touched it said her hand went numb immediately ..and I think she has had complications from it ...the ring was glowing too...and the craft was said to be so bright that it temporarily blinded the boy who seen it..I'll see if I can look up the case of the substance left on the car that was hit and see if it had the same or similar makeup as this one...I know the car case was said to be a glowing orb or ball though


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> For one I'm not gonna argue with someone who says there is no PROOF of the world bring round...damn..second you have even stated u were trying to open ppl eyes to the truth..so wtf do u call that..are u so ignorant that u don't realize that is trying to convert someone to your ideology dipshit...and as for the other comment ..you have brought much much more talk of flat earth to the table than anything about aliens...I think you guys should get on one of those boats that vanish from top to bottom and vanish off of this thread


Zero pictures of a ball earth exist that aren't CGI. You have zero proof dip shit. Outer space does not exist. So where do aliens come from?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

So ..aliens...the propulsion some of these crafts must use or by the way the have been described make me think they def use the earth's magnetic field somehow...I often thought when they are observed like hovering low or moving slow they are doing one of two things..either studying or gathering information on the area or they are gathering energy somehow ..kinda like recharging their batteries...and I don't think is a coincidence that they are spotted a lot more in places where the earth's magnetic field is stronger...or some sort of energy is being made or released ...I also use to think they might of used nuclear power since they were spotted around the weapon storage areas ..but tbh I think they would just be observing that..I think they have some sort of highly techinal but also sorta basic kinda of propulsions..like they used natural occurring energy like magnetic fields, but they have exploited it so well...I mean apparently we have the capability to do amazing things similar to this but the rich ass world leaders aren't gonna have that...


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Retired Griller should have stayed on the French fry line 

What you say is false. Intelligent people laugh at you. Simple as that. You may as well be selling us unicorns. It’s all such laughable bullshit. 

You are a moron


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Zero pictures of a ball earth exist that aren't CGI. You have zero proof dip shit. Outer space does not exist. So where do aliens come from?


So where does the Orion constellation go in the summer? Where are these asteroids coming from?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> So where does the Orion constellation go in the summer? Where are these asteroids coming from?


Meteors aka falling stars have a birth and death. Meteor showers are annual and predictable events.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 24, 2018)

Are retiredgriller and beachgimp still posting in this thread? For fucks sake when will the children go to bed?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Zero pictures of a ball earth exist that aren't CGI. You have zero proof dip shit. Outer space does not exist. So where do aliens come from?


^^^^^

Already posted this video way back where NASA admits that very fact regarding CGI and then their rational, aka. lie as to why that is


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

What
A
Bunch
Of
Bullshit


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Apr 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Meteors aka falling stars have a birth and death. Meteor showers are annual and predictable events.


Not meteors, I mean asteroids and comets like ex.(asteroid 2018 GE3). That don't impact earth. Where are they orbiting or stored until the giants shoot them by us?

Where does Haley's comet go before it flies by? 

Orion constellation?


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 24, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Are retiredgriller and beachgimp still posting in this thread? For fucks sake when will the children go to bed?


Yeap, they are stuck on CGI and artist rendering bullsheet. Because NASA has used the same lens for the past 60 years. Same as always. Think one is a multi account honestly..


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Incredible level of naivety required to swallow the crazy pill


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 24, 2018)

.. ignorance is there power tool (you'll only know what they want you to know)






.. open your eyes to the lies right in front of you


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Their, not there...


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

And you’re an idiot


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> propulsion some of these crafts must use or by the way the have been described make me think they def use the earth's magnetic field somehow


They obviously have an understanding of physics that we don't. We still don't even fully understand matter, gravity, magnetism, or the nuclear forces, nor do we understand "dark matter" or energy. I'd like to believe we'll be able to discover how to successfully move through space at FTL speeds using new information about the actual composition of the universe, energy, and matter, but I don't think we'll make it that long.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> And you’re an idiot


Water circling and forming a globe is idiotic. Physics bro physics. You put your foot in your mouth. Nothing dumber than a globe earther.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> They obviously have an understanding of physics that we don't. We still don't even fully understand matter, gravity, magnetism, or the nuclear forces, nor do we understand "dark matter" or energy. I'd like to believe we'll be able to discover how to successfully move through space at FTL speeds using new information about the actual composition of the universe, energy, and matter, but I don't think we'll make it that long.


The ionosphere is a solid barrier that is electrically charged. Its used to bounce satellite radio waves and radar waves. Look it up. Tesla knew how to tap into the earths magnetic field. You must have a solid barrier to reflect radar, radio or even sound waves. If you choose to deny this simple fact then you have my blessing as a fellow human to be a Globetard. Peace. The Globetards need love too.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Funny how you ignorantly reference physics, while dispelling science. And, the entire science community disagrees with you, so there's that.

Solid barrier. Jesus christ you are one dumb bastard.

You're two idiots from the second grade.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Funny how you ignorantly reference physics, while dispelling science. And, the entire science community disagrees with you, so there's that.
> 
> Solid barrier. Jesus christ you are one dumb bastard.
> 
> You're two idiots from the second grade.


Can you reflect radio and radar waves without a solid barrier?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Can you bounce off your rubber walls at "home?"

You are a curiosity to us because you're so bizarre.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

But honestly the Tesla thing is one point I think everyone completely just does not give enough attention to...we could save so much time and money and environmental damage by using his ideas from almost 100 yrs ago..they have knows this shit for that long and what evidence that has got out is enough to cause an uproar of ppl wanting change imo...scientist apparently can only recreate things that he done by inches or feet when he did it for something like miles..he had ideas for crafts ..flying crafts that used this energy system back then..I think we are able to do so much more than we are told is sickening...this is prob why we have flat earthers beacuse oUr give lies so much..and at expensive of humanity...I have seen experiments in a small scale with magnetic propulsion ...so u can't tell me we couldn't scale that up..it might take a lot of work but once it's done it's done forever ..and it would be much safer I think that. Planes and shit like that...and once we use it for awhile we will evolve w it like do w all things....I think that it's simply the ppl running this world know if those steps are taken they I'll no longer be the tyrants they are and they use mmoney, power, misinformation to keep it from happening...and we prob would be on the verge of doing incredible things that the public would be totally aware of if we used these better methods and were told the truth about a lot of it..


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

If the Tesla concepts were useful, they would be used. Tesla has become another incorrect example of government tech suppression


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 24, 2018)

First we have @RetardedGuerilla now @Beachwalker . You mean we have two of these dipshits now?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure. Its possible. At the same time I don't think they would want to watch us. Look at how we treat other humans let alone other species.
> 
> Though if they have the tech to get here I doubt they are worried about us.
> 
> How about this one. Humans have become advanced several times over but keep getting wiped back out to he stone age.


I think the fact that we compete with and even kill each other would be MORE interesting rather than less.

It is certainly true that we humans have destroyed our civilisations before, on many occasions. I think that would also be interesting for them to watch.

I guess the big question for us humans is can we keep our shit together long enough to become a discussing civilisation before we destroy ourselves again? Considering that we've progressed far enough to develop both nuclear weapons and global resource exploitation, if we fuck it up this time there might not be anything or anyone to start over.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I've tried to bring it back to aliens many times, but they're not what you think they are and they're not from where you think they are so how can we have this conversation if you're not willing to hear different points of view ?


I see no reason why we have to throw out the physics book to have a conversation about aliens.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> How the hell can I do that..iv already tried ....it just gets overlooked beacuse of the "HoTT debate" on the flat bs....but I see u did reply to the trace case I was asking about..I think one conclusion that some scientist came up w about the powder left behind was it was somehow used to illuminate something or used for a light source .. possibly..the woman that touched it said her hand went numb immediately ..and I think she has had complications from it ...the ring was glowing too...and the craft was said to be so bright that it temporarily blinded the boy who seen it..I'll see if I can look up the case of the substance left on the car that was hit and see if it had the same or similar makeup as this one...I know the car case was said to be a glowing orb or ball though


Dude.

You don't need to convince me.

What about aliens?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> So where does the Orion constellation go in the summer? Where are these asteroids coming from?


Please stop encouraging them.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Dude.
> 
> You don't need to convince me.
> 
> What about aliens?


What are u taking about??..and what about aliens...:/...umm..these crafts are the " what about aliens"


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> They obviously have an understanding of physics that we don't. We still don't even fully understand matter, gravity, magnetism, or the nuclear forces, nor do we understand "dark matter" or energy. I'd like to believe we'll be able to discover how to successfully move through space at FTL speeds using new information about the actual composition of the universe, energy, and matter, but I don't think we'll make it that long.


Our imperfect understanding of physics still allows humans to do some pretty amazing things so I don't think either humans or aliens need a 'full' understanding of the sources to be able to travel in space.

That said, they must have some kind of advanced technology that we haven't discovered yet.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What are u taking about??..and what about aliens...:/...umm..these crafts are the " what about aliens"


Ok. I think the residue is an interesting clue. But what is it a clue of?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm not trying to convince you of anything....I was going back to the trace cases I mention before and in the post u replied to... some kind of craft(S) have been leaving white powdery substances where they were touching something...and other trace cases have been discovered as well..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ionosphere is a solid barrier that is electrically charged. Its used to bounce satellite radio waves and radar waves. Look it up. Tesla knew how to tap into the earths magnetic field. You must have a solid barrier to reflect radar, radio or even sound waves. If you choose to deny this simple fact then you have my blessing as a fellow human to be a Globetard. Peace. The Globetards need love too.


Back to your thread. Look, we've all asked nicely.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Ok. I think the residue is an interesting clue. But what is it a clue of?


That's what I asked u before ..I asked what u thought it could be..from the studies done in it apparently the combination of things found when combined illuminate..so I'm asking u what u think


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> But honestly the Tesla thing is one point I think everyone completely just does not give enough attention to...we could save so much time and money and environmental damage by using his ideas from almost 100 yrs ago..they have knows this shit for that long and what evidence that has got out is enough to cause an uproar of ppl wanting change imo...scientist apparently can only recreate things that he done by inches or feet when he did it for something like miles..he had ideas for crafts ..flying crafts that used this energy system back then..I think we are able to do so much more than we are told is sickening...this is prob why we have flat earthers beacuse oUr give lies so much..and at expensive of humanity...I have seen experiments in a small scale with magnetic propulsion ...so u can't tell me we couldn't scale that up..it might take a lot of work but once it's done it's done forever ..and it would be much safer I think that. Planes and shit like that...and once we use it for awhile we will evolve w it like do w all things....I think that it's simply the ppl running this world know if those steps are taken they I'll no longer be the tyrants they are and they use mmoney, power, misinformation to keep it from happening...and we prob would be on the verge of doing incredible things that the public would be totally aware of if we used these better methods and were told the truth about a lot of it..


Tesla was by his own admission both brilliant and a bit crazy. He investigated physical phenomena and mystical ideas. Some of his investigations led to amazing breakthroughs and many did not.

After 100 years we know which is which.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I'm not trying to convince you of anything....I was going back to the trace cases I mention before and in the post u replied to... some kind of craft(S) have been leaving white powdery substances where they were touching something...and other trace cases have been discovered as well..


Do you have any more detail about these? Have you seen any discussion of what the trace materials are?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> If the Tesla concepts were useful, they would be used. Tesla has become another incorrect example of government tech suppression


Oh I highly disagree with that...u mean to tell me that u think giving free electric wouldn't be useful..of course it would..and it was diminstrated he could do what he was setting out to do...he was stopped beacuse it would break the pockets if the rich..I don't want to get into all this on this thread but I think Tesla was one of if not the most brilliant mind in the last 200 yrs


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> That's what I asked u before ..I asked what u thought it could be..from the studies done in it apparently the combination of things found when combined illuminate..so I'm asking u what u think


I'm not sure if I mentioned it before but our own early spacecraft used ablative heat shields, meaning that it would burn off as the spacecraft re-enters the atmosphere. Could easily be that.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Oh I highly disagree with that...u mean to tell me that u think giving free electric wouldn't be useful..of course it would..and it was diminstrated he could do what he was setting out to do...he was stopped beacuse it would break the pockets if the rich..I don't want to get into all this on this thread but I think Tesla was one of if not the most brilliant mind in the last 200 yrs


Don't you think it would make MORE money and do would have been exploited by now?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

No I dont think we fully know everything he wanted the public to know...and a lot if brilliant ppl are a but crazy...I think he was suppressed..but let's not argue about Tesla here lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Don't you think it would make MORE money and do would have been exploited by now?


No..I don't..anyone could tap into the source from the air..that was the point behind it basically..not all as plain as that..but Tesla envisioned a world that is moving forward without interfering with nature so much...and what the super rich are involved in is what is killing the planet....this is why I think he was suppressed and the reason his inventions were not put into play


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> No I dont think we fully know everything he wanted the public to know...and a lot if brilliant ppl are a but crazy...I think he was suppressed..but let's not argue about Tesla here lol


Not here to argue about him. He was a brilliant mind who advanced out technology.

I think we need more like him.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> No..I don't..anyone could tap into the source from the air..that was the point behind it basically..not all as plain as that..but Tesla envisioned a world that is moving forward without interfering with nature so much...and what the super rich are involved in is what is killing the planet....this is why I think he was suppressed and the reason his inventions were not put into play


And now it's looking like we need his tech more than ever lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Do you have any more detail about these? Have you seen any discussion of what the trace materials are?


 Yes I have ..in quite a few discussions..I can't look up anything to put it on here cause my data is about gone as far as video..like always..lol..but scientific analyses have been done numbers of times... collections and samples still exist also..another case involves a piece of molten metal that was spotted falling from a craft that was studied and had multiple tests ran..afterr publicity was gained the story changed though...it's pretty interesting


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure if I mentioned it before but our own early spacecraft used ablative heat shields, meaning that it would burn off as the spacecraft re-enters the atmosphere. Could easily be that.


I don't think it would be anything like that personally...the Delphos ring was left after the craft let off a huge amount of light ...and the orb that hit the woman's car was supposedly very very bright...another thing involved in some trace and other cases is where the soil becomes coated almost and extremely water resistant...nothing grows in it..the Delphos ring wouldn't grow anything for yrs


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

www.theblackvault.com/casefiles/analysis-soil-samples-related-delphos-kansas-november-2-1971/#
This is a crappy link but i cant find much atm but I'm still looking..it describes some details pretty good.. but more recent tests have been performed on the samples ..I would like to get an analysis of them


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Yes I have ..in quite a few discussions..I can't look up anything to put it on here cause my data is about gone as far as video..like always..lol..but scientific analyses have been done numbers of times... collections and samples still exist also..another case involves a piece of molten metal that was spotted falling from a craft that was studied and had multiple tests ran..afterr publicity was gained the story changed though...it's pretty interesting


What kind of metal was it?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

http://www.theblackvault.com/casefiles/category/ufos/trace-evidence/page/6/ a list of some interesting trace cases


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> What kind of metal was it?


Ill have to check ..but I think it had a lot of aluminum ..but it had something funny in it..I'll look for it


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Ill have to check ..but I think it had a lot of aluminum ..but it had something funny in it..I'll look for it


The chemical analysis report you linked above was interesting as it seemed to show evidence of an ionizing drive using carbon. I wonder what power source could produce that kind of energy?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

It's the Bob White UFO artifact...the story is worth hearing..if u Google it you will see it I'm sure...it's a good trace case but the white powdery substances left behind and the soil samples with different chem reactions are what I like...I would love to go out into the MTNs way away from civilization ..or in the deep woods way away from lights and stay for a season with a telescope to just look at stuff at night lol....after the weird ass thing I seen I don't put anything out of the realm of possibility when it comes to crafts


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The chemical analysis report you linked above was interesting as it seemed to show evidence of an ionizing drive using carbon. I wonder what power source could produce that kind of energy?


I have no idea...but I know for a fact that the Delphos case we are taking about ..and I seen this somewhere..also on a TV show..but the Delphos chem analysis isn't the only case that had a chemical analysis that had the same result or a very similar result...so I mean I think that is something to look into for sure..I remember the ppl researching the cases filed for a freedom of information act on what the government was concluding and it was laughable it was so blacked out...just like the majority of them


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

I also wondered if the carbon that was in the soil had anything to do with the stuff laying on the ground ..maybe it fused into the soil...I mean something very strange happend over a foot deep in that ring..the soil was completely hydrophobic...that makes me think more than anything


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

FOIA documents that are heavily redacted don't sound like they meet the letter or the spirit of the law.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I also wondered if the carbon that was in the soil had anything to do with the stuff laying on the ground ..maybe it fused into the soil...I mean something very strange happend over a foot deep in that ring..the soil was completely hydrophobic...that makes me think more than anything


They're all clues to the radiation that was present. Not all radiation is radioactive, visible light is one example of many.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> FOIA documents that are heavily redacted don't sound like they meet the letter or the spirit of the law.


Right!?!...I mean if they are going to intentionally cover up information..then give it to us,etting us know it is being held from us..wouldn't that just make the public think..umm..what are they withholding that we have no idea about ...I mean like information we basically have no way if even knowing..idk..just seems to defeat it's purpose imo


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

I seem to think that a highly technical craft like the ones we are speaking of would have multiple means of propulsions...sorta like a backup... maybe not all of them but some would...like they can make use of the magnetic fields in one means..another might take advantage of gases that are present in an area ...or like the cases where UFOs are sited during natural disasters.. earthquakes, hurricanes, tornados, ..maybe they can make use of the energy being released..but iv always thought they were seen at those times to simply observe imo...I'm trying to think of a carbon source that could be used for a long time in a small amountt..but hell. It's so hard to speculate on that


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Right!?!...I mean if they are going to intentionally cover up information..then give it to us,etting us know it is being held from us..wouldn't that just make the public think..umm..what are they withholding that we have no idea about ...I mean like information we basically have no way if even knowing..idk..just seems to defeat it's purpose imo


America needs a FOIA with teeth; those who redact info need to justify why it must be withheld, and covering up corruption and malfeasance must not only not qualify but those who would take part in it need to be prosecuted as co conspirators.

That rabbit hole goes a lot further than this conversation, however.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I seem to think that a highly technical craft like the ones we are speaking of would have multiple means of propulsions...sorta like a backup... maybe not all of them but some would...like they can make use of the magnetic fields in one means..another might take advantage of gases that are present in an area ...or like the cases where UFOs are sited during natural disasters.. earthquakes, hurricanes, tornados, ..maybe they can make use of the energy being released..but iv always thought they were seen at those times to simply observe imo...I'm trying to think of a carbon source that could be used for a long time in a small amountt..but hell. It's so hard to speculate on that


The carbon is the suspected ejecta for an ion drive, according to the report you linked to. The atoms of carbon are accelerated to speeds orders of magnitude higher than the exhaust of a chemical rocket so much less material is needed. But that isn't the power source; that's what the power source is acting on.

What other means of propulsion such craft might have is pure speculation, simply because there isn't any evidence to work back from.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

I truly believe we live in a rabbit hole friend...once a lie begins..the only way to explain them away are more and more lies...and when so many things are done that this country doesn't want to be accountable for...actually the whole world...you are basically getting revised and cleaned up lies in basically everything someway or another..I honestly think if an alien race who were respectful and thinking of the interest of the ppl of the planet by not wanting to make it public all the sudden so people wouldn't lose their minds and they very well would...the world would literally be turned upside down...but I think an alien race who would signal our leaders without making it known to the earth as a whole would be suppressed ..and has been .. intentionally of course..I think the government and the world tyrants want their superior lives left alone..and the things they would bring to the table as far as advancing us would be ignored ..UNTILL they can control it for personal gain somehow..if that is not possible it will not be given to us..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I truly believe we live in a rabbit hole friend...once a lie begins..the only way to explain them away are more and more lies...and when so many things are done that this country doesn't want to be accountable for...actually the whole world...you are basically getting revised and cleaned up lies in basically everything someway or another..I honestly think if an alien race who were respectful and thinking of the interest of the ppl of the planet by not wanting to make it public all the sudden so people wouldn't lose their minds and they very well would...the world would literally be turned upside down...but I think an alien race who would signal our leaders without making it known to the earth as a whole would be suppressed ..and has been .. intentionally of course..I think the government and the world tyrants want their superior lives left alone..and the things they would bring to the table as far as advancing us would be ignored ..UNTILL they can control it for personal gain somehow..if that is not possible it will not be given to us..


I'd love to disagree with you but I've seen too much evidence of human nature.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

I would speculate that whatever they use is something that can easily be accessed throughout space..something that never runs out.. doesn't need to be mined or anything of course...it's either something we have known about for a long time but haven't been able to exploit or something we have no idea or very little about..imo..I like the magnetic theories


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'd love to disagree with you but I've seen too much evidence of human nature.


Id love to disagree with me


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

If humans can be made to wipe out their fellow man.. without it bothering them..and all while feeling justified in doing so...I don't see why people don't think the masses can be made to think that aliens are a crazy far out notion while evidence is all around us ya know


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I would speculate that whatever they use is something that can easily be accessed throughout space..something that never runs out.. doesn't need to be mined or anything of course...it's either something we have known about for a long time but haven't been able to exploit or something we have no idea or very little about..imo..I like the magnetic theories


Everything runs down, including nuclear power plants and the stars themselves. It just needs sufficient range and payload capacity...


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Everything runs down, including nuclear power plants and the stars themselves. It just needs sufficient range and payload capacity...


Right, everything that we know of runs out or down like u said..I realize that..but I'm talking of a source that will last for longer than we can fathom..or a source that can be easily recreated all while not having negative effects on the surrounding area or a very minimal one


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Right, everything that we know of runs out or down like u said..I realize that..but I'm talking of a source that will last for longer than we can fathom..or a source that can be easily recreated all while not having negative effects on the surrounding area or a very minimal one


I'm telling you that such extreme longevity isn't necessary.

It needs to have high output and reliability.

Then it needs to offer a system that's fast- FTL fast.

It doesn't need to last forever if it can do that.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

I often wondered about sound..sound can be used to do so many things..I'm wondering if it could someone be contained so if it would be terribly loud it wouldn't be an issue..but it doesn't necessarily have to be contained in all instances..I know that seems far out but after seeing some of the crazy things that have been proven to be done by sound alone I just find it interesting..also all the things that have been spoke of by ancients with using sound sparks my curiosity... levitation on a large scale mostly


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I often wondered about sound..sound can be used to do so many things..I'm wondering if it could someone be contained so if it would be terribly loud it wouldn't be an issue..but it doesn't necessarily have to be contained in all instances..I know that seems far out but after seeing some of the crazy things that have been proven to be done by sound alone I just find it interesting..also all the things that have been spoke of by ancients with using sound sparks my curiosity... levitation on a large scale mostly


Sound is vibration through a working medium. I don't think we've got that anywhere near all figured out yet. That said, it won't work in space.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm telling you that such extreme longevity isn't necessary.
> 
> It needs to have high output and reliability.
> 
> ...


No.it doesn't need to last forever..I'm not saying it needs to..but I think the most advanced races would have something that they will always be able to rely on it easily be able to recreate...I always picture the way the speed would be gained from a magnetic propulsion vehicle would somewhat resemble twisting up a pencil in the middle of a rubber band..bad example but u get it..once it had been built up it us released...I mean if you could figure out how to create something like that you could make something that can make the magnetic field in the craft stronger thus making more energy to be released


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Sound is vibration through a working medium. I don't think we've got that anywhere near all figured out yet. That said, it won't work in space.


Why wouldn't it work in space..if your craft is making the sound and is containing it inside the craft somewhere..I'm really asking .. not being a smart ass .lol I mean I'm taking about a sound propulsion vehicle for Christ's sake lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Why wouldn't it work in space..if your craft is making the sound and is containing it inside the craft somewhere..I'm really asking .. not being a smart ass .lol I mean I'm taking about a sound propulsion vehicle for Christ's sake lol


For every action there must be an equal and opposite reaction.

If it's contained in the vessel that's fine, but that vessel isn't going anywhere.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> For every action there must be an equal and opposite reaction.
> 
> If it's contained in the vessel that's fine, but that vessel isn't going anywhere.


Well I Guess I should say complete containment..I guess it would have to have a "sound exhaust" lol


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> For every action there must be an equal and opposite reaction.


As far as we know, dude. As far as we know.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

So..it has been stated by some pretty high level gov officials that they believe multiple races if aliens have been visiting the the earth...the "tall whites" are very interesting to me..sounds like what Hitler was looking for lol..but iv always thought that the earth has had an advance human race of some kind ..a very long time ago..or something with more intelligence than us has been here...I'm kinda thinking these tall whites could be them...maybe coming back to see the home land..its kinda crazy to think of but I like exploring all kinds of theories about information spread on aliens...the government officials that mentioned these races def mentioned the tall whites...have u ever thought of anything like this.. or came to a theory on why they are visiting.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Please stop encouraging them.


Sorry, the threads get blurred.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> So..it has been stated by some pretty high level gov officials that they believe multiple races if aliens have been visiting the the earth...the "tall whites" are very interesting to me..sounds like what Hitler was looking for lol..but iv always thought that the earth has had an advance human race of some kind ..a very long time ago..or something with more intelligence than us has been here...I'm kinda thinking these tall whites could be them...maybe coming back to see the home land..its kinda crazy to think of but I like exploring all kinds of theories about information spread on aliens...the government officials that mentioned these races def mentioned the tall whites...have u ever thought of anything like this.. or came to a theory on why they are visiting.


This thread is full of my speculations about why they might want to keep an eye on us.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This thread is full of my speculations about why they might want to keep an eye on us.


Well you will have to excuse me..I kinda got off track after this thread was littered with flat earth (god I hate even saying that) bs...and I forgot what points were made by everyone


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> tall whites


Travis Walton said that he interacted with what appeared to be humanoids, which meet the description of "tall whites", and I believe Travis Walton is telling the truth of his encounter. There could very well be a genetically designed "liaison" team responsible for interacting with the ethnically appropriate human counterpart, so "tall whites" with whites, etc....


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

Iv thought that the Nazis when in search for information on different subjects..one involving Nordic or Aryan super races..came across something that sparked their curiosity ..this super race seems like an ancient race of us from a long time ago..kinda like I described..they really got into this shit..I know the white thing was also backing for the propaganda but it makes me wonder if they found something in history that made them really feel this way


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Travis Walton said that he interacted with what appeared to be humanoids, which meet the description of "tall whites", and I believe Travis Walton is telling the truth of his encounter. There could very well be a genetically designed "liaison" team responsible for interacting with the ethnically appropriate human counterpart, so "tall whites" with whites, etc....


Iv also though if this theory sorta too..like they basically make a race to integrate with or interact with us...I know the alien hybrid thing is supposed to be that..but maybe that is how the greys do it ..maybe the tall whites are a race of their own or an engineered race..who knows..I'd lean toward a race of their own...iv also seen where the small greys are like workers..and there are tall greys that are leaders of some sort..


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Iv also though if this theory sorta too..like they basically make a race to integrate with or interact with us...I know the alien hybrid thing is supposed to be that..but maybe that is how the greys do it ..maybe the tall whites are a race of their own or an engineered race..who knows..I'd lean toward a race of their own...iv also seen where the small greys are like workers..and there are tall greys that are leaders of some sort..


From the docs I watched, supposedly atleast 12 species have visited.

The ex military minister of Canada says 4 types have been visiting for thousands of years.
https://www.cnet.com/news/canadas-ex-defense-minister-aliens-would-give-us-more-tech-if-wed-stop-wars/

Wikipedia has an alleged list of some.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alleged_extraterrestrial_beings


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm not convinced that humanoid aliens will be the norm. That form works here on Earth but there's no reason to expect it to be a universally applicable solution.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> From the docs I watched, supposedly atleast 12 species have visited.
> 
> The ex military minister of Canada says 4 types have been visiting for thousands of years.
> https://www.cnet.com/news/canadas-ex-defense-minister-aliens-would-give-us-more-tech-if-wed-stop-wars/
> ...


Lol

The Cnet article was a bit of a joke.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

All the aliens I've met were non-corporeal, I think you are right.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> All the aliens I've met were non-corporeal, I think you are right.


I've met a lot of people.

Some of them could have been aliens.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Lol
> 
> The Cnet article was a bit of a joke.


I saw that guy say a lot more in a documentary before. Thought it was interesting atleast considering he was a minister at one point. Same as Nick Pope.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

Yea iv seen a lot of interviews w him speaking on it..and I highly doubt the norm for alien life is humanoid..hell it may be..who knows...


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

There are no secret Tesla technologies. There is no free electricity

This all sounds like a cool story and so it is perpetuated. That is all. 

There are millions of electrical engineers - they’re not all suppressing info. 

We have to be a little reasonable


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> There are no secret Tesla technologies. There is no free electricity
> 
> This all sounds like a cool story and so it is perpetuated. That is all.
> 
> ...


Tesla was a genius and a little bit crazy and he knew it. He wasn't afraid of stepping outside the boundaries of what was known because sometimes he discovered amazing things. Just as often or even more so, he realized that he was barking up the wrong tree. That's science.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Neuschwabenland. Look it up. Advanced technology craft tap into the earths natural electromagnetic fields for propulsion. Electromagnetic propulsion craft have been reversed engineered since 1947 when a thunderstorm in New Mexico caused one to crash. Outer space does not exist. A vacuum can not exist with out solid barriers. So how can you have a vacuum of space? The ionosphere you choose to keep ignoring is used to reflect radio and radar waves. So it has to be a solid barrier. Therefore this advanced humanoid race is either below or beyond Antarctica. Your welcome.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> There are no secret Tesla technologies. There is no free electricity
> 
> This all sounds like a cool story and so it is perpetuated. That is all.
> 
> ...


The earth has natural electromagnetic fields. Tesla knew how to tap into them and discovered how to utilize wireless energy. Rrog you are by far and without a doubt the stupidest person at rollitup.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't think the engineers are suppressing it as much as other are..some maybe..but I dont know how you can say there are no secret technologies or inventions from Tesla..you can't prove it one way or another...he had wittiness see him be able to jump electricity far distances..he had to keep all this under raps beacuse of the funding ..beacuse he was not using money for what he was supposed to..as I'm sure u know..but he was over looked by the top scientists and the world...hestated things that wwon ppl Nobel prizes way before they ever came up with the ideas...but once again I'm not gonna argue over Tesla here..I have already went back on that once now but this isn't the place...so u can get the last word in if that's what u want lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

Donal Trump's grandfather was one of the main figures in the US that confiscated Teslas left over things after his death...


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

I get a kick out of the alt-science that's thrown around here. You can just make shit up as you go.

None of this shit is true, but it makes great stories. Like jesus.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

OK..if u say so...what do u have to discuss about e.t...anything u have wondered about and thought others may if had that thought or theory as well...what do u think of ancient man or past advanced civilizations being here on earth..anything but things to start a bicker fest..that had been going on way to long


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

The problem is there are too many independent labs, people, organizations looking at shit for generations. Other really smart people looking at the same shit come up with these same concepts eventually. Tesla, Einstein, Hawking weren't aliens with different brains.

Are all scientists keeping a secret? For generations? Nope

This phantom tech is bullshit YouTube clickbait


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> The problem is there are too many independent labs, people, organizations looking at shit for generations. Other really smart people looking at the same shit come up with these same concepts eventually. Tesla, Einstein, Hawking weren't aliens with different brains.
> 
> Are all scientists keeping a secret? For generations? Nope
> 
> This phantom tech is bullshit YouTube clickbait


Why are u on this thread?...pretty much every comment has been greared toward putting down someone or starting an argument...I see why u would be mad at a flat earther but even then u were feeding them...I asked u some questions about aliens and u completely ignored them...u seem to be trolling for arguments. I really would like if u would join in on the topic of the thread..we all might be able to start a good convo from your Q's or statements...but in all honestly ..if u really think that suppression of all kinds of ideas that would be better in the grand scheme of things get put to the side for one reason or another..and people of power or status don't have a hand in it, you are blissfully unaware to the way the world works..if it isn't in the realm of what the mainstream beliefs are then it gets criticism, doesn't get funded, people get sued for one reason or another..things like that...there I go..feeding Ur ass again..but in all honesty i would like if u and others would join in on the theme present...it's not flat earth..it's not arguing, it's not Tesla, it's not putting down ppl..it's aliens


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

The real threat ^^


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

I wonder what alien delinquent teen agers do for mischief...I wonder what they do that is comparable to smoking bud ...hummm..I wonder if an alien is posting about other aliens being trouble makers and doing drugs...hummmm


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

They post on threads about a flat earth


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

Lmao..are these aliens from our version of 1400..or our current time and just a bunch ah maroons..I don't wanna say what I want to cause I'm trying to be respectful lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This thread is full of my speculations about why they might want to keep an eye on us.


Your vertical grow thread is full of speculation too. What a disaster. LMAO !!! You wasted a lot of time and energy. More than most rookie growers. Your growing skills suck.  No wonder you're a Globetard.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 26, 2018)

Rrog said:


> They post on threads about a flat earth


Do you even smoke weed? You seem awfully close minded and argumentative. If you removed bullshit from your vocabulary then you would only have like 9 words left. I think you are the admin.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your vertical grow thread is full of speculation too. What a disaster. LMAO !!! You wasted a lot of time and energy. More than most rookie growers. Your growing skills suck.  No wonder you're a Globetard.


So this is a totally off topic and irrelevant attempt at a smear, which just proves that you know you are debating a loser's position.

Your only purpose is to stir up trouble and not to have an honest discussion. It's too bad you have no more imagination than that.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 27, 2018)

You seem full of bullshit


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 27, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do you even smoke weed? You seem awfully close minded and argumentative. If you removed bullshit from your vocabulary then you would only have like 9 words left. I think you are the admin.


Should have figured this thread was still going, still wasting your time with these hamsters I see..!  Too funny, why don't you just let 'em keep spinning or whatever they think they're doing? You're casting pearls amigo


----------



## Rrog (Apr 27, 2018)

He’s not casting pearls, dumbass. He’s casting bullshit and you’re waiting with a fork and napkin, sweetheart.

You two are mentally ill


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 27, 2018)

Unwatch


----------



## Rrog (Apr 27, 2018)

I like turtles. Alien turtles


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 27, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I like turtles. Alien turtles


Once again Rrog displays the ramifications of drinking radioactive tainted well water by rural Appalachians.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 27, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He’s not casting pearls, dumbass. He’s casting bullshit and you’re waiting with a fork and napkin, sweetheart.
> 
> You two are mentally ill


If you believe in science so much then why do you ignore physics man? Freemasons were aided by water to insure that their structures they built were level. Water is precisely level. Then they tell you it curves into a 360 degree ball. Therein lies the slap to the face. The nation's capital is Washington D.C. it was built and designed in a particular lay out by the Freemasons. All the astro-nots that participated in the Apollo program were Freemasons.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 27, 2018)

Booooooooooooo


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 27, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If you believe in science so much then why do you ignore physics man? Freemasons were aided by water to insure that their structures they built were level. Water is precisely level. Then they tell you it curves into a 360 degree ball. Therein lies the slap to the face. The nation's capital is Washington D.C. it was built and designed in a particular lay out by the Freemasons. All the astro-nots that participated in the Apollo program were Freemasons.


Got any cites for this? One?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 27, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Booooooooooooo


Another Appalachian?


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 27, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Got any cites for this? One?





RetiredGuerilla said:


> Another Appalachian?


I'll take that as a no then, same as always right. Off the cuff comments.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 27, 2018)

Masonic buildings and temples can be found in every state and other countries even Kenya. If you want to learn RESEARCH don't take others at their word. That's why people believe in a globe. They take pseudo scientist at their word. These scientist you "trust" are propped up and hyped by the media. If you trust in mainstream media you will be forever "lost".


----------



## Tstat (Apr 27, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Apr 27, 2018)

Masonic my ass. Grow the fuck up


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Unwatch


Don't let the morons win.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2018)

I just read about a satellite that's cataloging the color, range and velocity of most of the stars in our Milky Way galaxy. The team operating it has just made the first big data cache available and I suspect discoveries will be coming thick and fast.

One project that will need a couple more years is the cataloging of stars with a telltale wiggle that betrays the presence of planets in orbit around them. This wiggle, once analysed in detail, will tell us the mass and the distance it's orbiting, and along with the data about the star itself will tell us if it's capable of supporting life as we know it.

The number of planets we'll discover will explode by orders of magnitude from the thousand or so we know of now.

In the quest to find aliens, this is a huge step forward.

So will they be more like e.t. or Borg?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 28, 2018)

Too bad no one with intelligence agrees with you


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Apr 28, 2018)

Hamsters are more your speed. They’ll help calm and focus you when you get anxious about a globe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I just read about a satellite that's cataloging the color, range and velocity of most of the stars in our Milky Way galaxy. The team operating it has just made the first big data cache available and I suspect discoveries will be coming thick and fast.
> 
> One project that will need a couple more years is the cataloging of stars with a telltale wiggle that betrays the presence of planets in orbit around them. This wiggle, once analysed in detail, will tell us the mass and the distance it's orbiting, and along with the data about the star itself will tell us if it's capable of supporting life as we know it.
> 
> ...


i really try not to have preconceived notions of alien appearance, or behavior. we tend to anthropomorphize aliens so we can deal with the idea better. curiosity is present in many species, but holds a place of honor with simians. most predator species will satisfy themselves that a new object or condition isn't edible, or a threat, then they could give a shit about it.
we have no idea what would motivate a being that has developed in a drastically different environment. 
we don't even really have any idea about their appearance. it's hard to suppose when we don't even know what kind of animal, insect, or plant they might have evolved from, or the conditions they evolved to deal with. they could look like human beings, giant amoebas, or anything in between.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 28, 2018)

There has to be as many different intelligent species of aliens as there are blades of grass in the front yard... maybe not all advanced to what we think of when we think of aliens ..but conscious beings ..and it's absolutely impossible to know what they would look like unless we have some sort of idea about where they came from and what is needed to survive on that planet..even then we could probably only make a very slim educated guess to what they may have in there biological makeup..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey ..here's an idea..for everyone not talking about the subject at hand..why don't you go to the indoor section..find a good discussion on lighting or whatever..and start talking about elephant foreskins..makes about as much sense and I'm sure u will get more reactions like u are fishing for here and u can troll your fucking stupid hearts out...now iits coming down discriminating on ppl beacuse of where they live..fucking sad..and suck a bag of dicks retiredshitbag ..I'm a proud Appalachian..not really any use in trying anymore..fu pos trolling assholes.. later on


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 28, 2018)

I love this freaking place. Sure is entertaining.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

there are a lot of things to consider. the galactic core is full of nova stars. and a shit ton of radiation. anything that evolved close to the galactic core would mutate rapidly, from the heavy doses of radiation, until they have evolved into something that can deal with it. but they have evolved rapidly. life that formed farther away from sources of radiation would mutate more slowly. i mentioned an article earlier where they were discussing the earths unusually high phosphorous content. phosphorous is apparently formed when novas explode. we were lucky enough that the earth was close to one and got a good dose. that's not a common occurrence.
so, while i am confident that there is life on many other worlds, i'd guess we're around the middle of the developmental scale, some is still swimming and learning to breath that air stuff, and some are travelling the stars at will. but most is slogging through the process of killing themselves, or not. just like us.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 28, 2018)

Lights set in the dome. Look at zoom shots of stars on youtube Nikon p900.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2018)

My folks are usually pretty level headed people but tonight they kinda freaked me out, talking about they heard that president Eisenhower communicated with four races of aliens- who told him they'd be back once we 'matured spiritually.'

They're also taking about how they're noticing the occasional snippet about aliens in the MSM.

I don't watch the major channels so I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

even level headed people can make mistakes, like believing conspiracy theory craziness, if its presented in the right way


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even level headed people can make mistakes, like believing conspiracy theory craziness, if its presented in the right way


Few things would make me feel like I lived at the right time in history quite like First Contact.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even level headed people can make mistakes, like believing conspiracy theory craziness, if its presented in the right way


.. you mean like the mistake you're making regarding this issue?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even level headed people can make mistakes, like believing conspiracy theory craziness, if its presented in the right way


Like water curving around a spinning ball? LMFAO


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Few things would make me feel like I lived at the right time in history quite like First Contact.


Well you got to see a plethora of sci fi movies and phony moon landings. The idiocracy that has been ushered in over the last 50 years didn't forget you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

no, i mean like believing that mile high giants once existed on the earth....believing that egyptian kids making gliders shaped like birds means they saw aliens ships....i mean like otherwise reasonable people making ridiculous, fantastic leaps to try to justify an insane idea

and i don't think i'm making any kind of mistake. i think i'm firmly based in reality, and don't have time to believe ridiculous, retarded, stupid shit that can never be proven or disproven. there's enough natural, real, observable wonder in the world for me, i don't have to invent fantasies to explain things i don't understand


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i mean like believing that mile high giants once existed on the earth....believing that egyptian kids making gliders shaped like birds means they saw aliens ships....i mean like otherwise reasonable people making ridiculous, fantastic leaps to try to justify an insane idea
> 
> and i don't think i'm making any kind of mistake. i think i'm firmly based in reality, and don't have time to believe ridiculous, retarded, stupid shit that can never be proven or disproven. there's enough natural, real, observable wonder in the world for me, i don't have to invent fantasies to explain things i don't understand


That's the demarcation line between science and religion for me; science can be tested, repeated, verified, and therefore trusted as the basis for engineering.

Religion is none of those things.

Science built the modern world from telescopes to internal combustion engines, from power grids to smart phones.

What has religion done? Besides 'justify' killing a lot of people, that is?

Those pushing an idea with unverifiable assertions are acting like religious fanatics, which is exactly where I categorize flat Earth 'theorists'- it isn't a theory because it doesn't square with anything else we know and it isn't reproducible.

Gravity exists, for example and we can measure it so accurately we know the gravitational pull of a large wrecking ball. Satellites orbiting the Earth have mapped zones of high and low gravity (differences of a few thousandths of a percent) around the planet, telling us about the composition of rocks deep beneath the surface.

Believing in the possibility of alien life does not take a leap of faith. Today, we have more evidence than ever; we're discovering planets where life like ours could originate literally daily now. Believing in God, heaven or a flat Earth does require faith and a suspension of belief in the physical, verifiable world. Einstein famously believed in God, but he was very clear about the difference between his faith and his assertions about the physical workings of the universe.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i mean like believing that mile high giants once existed on the earth....believing that egyptian kids making gliders shaped like birds means they saw aliens ships....i mean like otherwise reasonable people making ridiculous, fantastic leaps to try to justify an insane idea
> 
> and i don't think i'm making any kind of mistake. i think i'm firmly based in reality, and don't have time to believe ridiculous, retarded, stupid shit that can never be proven or disproven. there's enough natural, real, observable wonder in the world for me, i don't have to invent fantasies to explain things i don't understand


.. what about inventing fantasies to rationalize your current beliefs?

You know water doesn't curve you know we don't spin a thousand miles an hour through the air without air pressure destroying everything instantly, and you know mass and density is real and gravity is a lie, but admitting it is a whole different thing, because a lot of responsibility comes with this. I was where you are once, so forget about it, took me two years and I've seen things way past that UFO picture, things you wouldn't believe my friend, so might take you four years, maybe more maybe less but you'll get there good luck and God bless!


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i mean like believing that mile high giants once existed on the earth....believing that egyptian kids making gliders shaped like birds means they saw aliens ships....i mean like otherwise reasonable people making ridiculous, fantastic leaps to try to justify an insane idea
> 
> and i don't think i'm making any kind of mistake. i think i'm firmly based in reality, and don't have time to believe ridiculous, retarded, stupid shit that can never be proven or disproven. there's enough natural, real, observable wonder in the world for me, i don't have to invent fantasies to explain things i don't understand


.. over 2 miles tall


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Like water curving around a spinning ball? LMFAO


Another LMAO ......smh


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. what about inventing fantasies to rationalize your current beliefs?
> 
> You know water doesn't curve you know we don't spin a thousand miles an hour through the air without air pressure destroying everything instantly, and you know mass and density is real and gravity is a lie, but admitting it is a whole different thing, because a lot of responsibility comes with this. I was where you are once, so forget about it, took me two years and I've seen things way past that UFO picture, things you wouldn't believe my friend, so might take you four years, maybe more maybe less but you'll get there good luck and God bless!
> 
> ...



I bet their penises were huge...ya?


Is that why earth is flat? So the giants had a flat spot to fuck with their huge vagina penises.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

apophenia is a generalized term for seeing patterns in random data.

Pareidolia is specifically seeing faces and physical forms in random patterns and formations.

they have a name for what you have....i have it too. i see faces looking at me out of all kinds of patterns, woodgrain, swirls in stone, stains on old wall paper....but they don't talk to me, they don't wink at me, and they were never alive.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Penises had to be a mile long.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Penises had to be a mile long.


nope, only ten feet. it was their secret shame


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. what about inventing fantasies to rationalize your current beliefs?
> 
> You know water doesn't curve you know we don't spin a thousand miles an hour through the air without air pressure destroying everything instantly, and you know mass and density is real and gravity is a lie, but admitting it is a whole different thing, because a lot of responsibility comes with this. I was where you are once, so forget about it, took me two years and I've seen things way past that UFO picture, things you wouldn't believe my friend, so might take you four years, maybe more maybe less but you'll get there good luck and God bless!
> 
> ...


Speaking personally, I know you're full of shit. It doesn't take a leap of faith for me because all of my knowledge of the physical world squares perfectly with the standard model. By contrast, all the explanations you've put forward do not.

This isn't about 'faith' or 'belief' for me, because there is lots of supporting evidence for spherical Earth (and other planets, moons, stars, etc) and none that contradicts it.

Now GTFO of the aliens thread with your flat Earth bullshit. We're trying to have a the topic discussion on the topic and your insecure need to be believed is disruptive and disrespectful.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 2, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 2, 2018)

How did i only just now find this thread?


----------



## Beachwalker (May 2, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> How did i only just now find this thread?


.. you didn't miss too much


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, only ten feet. it was their secret shame


Fascinating .....HHHMMMMMMM


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

it's all a matter of scale, ten feet sounds pretty big, but when you put it on a 5000 foot tall giant, we're talking nubby pencil dick all the sudden


----------



## Beachwalker (May 2, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 2, 2018)

So let me get this straight. The government has lied and covered up the discovery of aliens and UFO's. But has been open and honest about landing on the moon and the shape of the earth. Makes sense only to the mentally challenged Globetards. MmmmmK


----------



## Beachwalker (May 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So let me get this straight. The government has lied and covered up the discovery of aliens and UFO's. But has been open and honest about landing on the moon and the shape of the earth. Makes sense only to the mentally challenged Globetards. MmmmmK


----------



## GoRealUhGro (May 3, 2018)

I haven't read into this too much, a d idk why not, but what do u think about the fact the chief scientist at NASA says we will find alien life within 10 to 20 years..i know this is kinda old news but I need to read and see if she is saying we will make contact..or just find some lifeforms...idk...if it's contact it makes me wonder about things a lot ...like if they have already established relationships with them and they are just going to mentally prepare us until that point ..beacuse that is def one of the bigger worries of the government in alien life being out in the open..a mass cluster fuck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

they said we'll find PROOF of it. and that "definitive" proof would take 20-30 years...light still sets the speed limit in this reality. if we do find alien life in the next 30 years, and establish communications, it would take them decades, if not centuries, to get here. if they have the ability at all. 
http://www.iflscience.com/space/nasa-scientists-think-we-will-find-extraterrestrial-life-within-next-20-years/


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 3, 2018)

This is so outlandishly stupid. It's NASA's method of operation to get Doritos eating, mouth breathing Globetards to believe in a non-existent outer space. They have been caught lying and faking shit again and again. They only have credibility with the mentally ill or people who are gullible and stupid. That's why you are referred to as Globetards. Still waiting for the curving of standing water. Physics is science and it says its impossible. Just like this alien non- sense. NASA has a studio in Hollywood just so you know. Globetards are a drain on valuable resources and should be eliminated from the gene pool. Mooooo hahaha


----------



## Beachwalker (May 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> This is so outlandishly stupid. It's NASA's method of operation to get Doritos eating, mouth breathing Globetards to believe in a non-existent outer space. They have been caught lying and faking shit again and again. They only have credibility with the mentally ill or people who are gullible and stupid. That's why you are referred to as Globetards. Still waiting for the curving of standing water. Physics is science and it says its impossible. Just like this alien non- sense. NASA has a studio in Hollywood just so you know. Globetards are a drain on valuable resources and should be eliminated from the gene pool. Mooooo hahaha


It's all fake, lightspeed, black holes the whole fucking thing pal, it's all fake!

I don't know how the gorilla knows but I know believe me I've been dealing with this shit all my life

..and you know to now Rodger because you know simple physics (and you know it can't be both ways) you just can't admit it to yourself yet, relax it takes ..time took me two years


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

the day you show me anything even closely resembling proof of anything.....i'll still say you're full of shit


----------



## Wilksey (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> light still sets the speed limit in this reality.


As far as we know.

However, the space we've labeled as "vacuum" isn't quite the "vacuum" we once believed. It's filled with virtual fields and particles that appear and disappear seemingly out of nowhere. I hold the position that the "speed limit" of light, among other things, is simply limited in space by things we have yet to identify and understand. Even "space" itself might be manipulated in ways that would allow us to travel using methods we haven't even contemplated yet.

Yet....


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 3, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> As far as we know.
> 
> However, the space we've labeled as "vacuum" isn't quite the "vacuum" we once believed. It's filled with virtual fields and particles that appear and disappear seemingly out of nowhere. I hold the position that the "speed limit" of light, among other things, is simply limited in space by things we have yet to identify and understand. Even "space" itself might be manipulated in ways that would allow us to travel using methods we haven't even contemplated yet.
> 
> Yet....


To have or create a vacuum you need solid barriers with no leaks. Where are these solid barriers? NASA has already stated 1,000's of times that space is a vacuum so.....


----------



## blake9999 (May 3, 2018)

You are such a dip-shit!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> You are such a dip-shit!


You said fictual instead of fictional and there you are calling someone a "dip-shit". Pot,kettle,black.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> To have or create a vacuum you need solid barriers with no leaks. Where are these solid barriers?


Vacuum in _space!_ LMAO

..Astronauts on the moon hahaha!

Come out of her baby come out of confusion and the truth will set you free don't let devil's hold you back any longer


----------



## GoRealUhGro (May 3, 2018)

It's so funny how people like you completely contradict yourselves ....and call people stupid ...I think you people are bread from a few different things..one..you don't. trust government and things like NASA or anything generation a lot of money beacuse that usually comes with lies and deceit...the government has been caught lying and doing horrible things ...I also have very little faith in gov ..so..two ..you find theories or ideas of complete nonsense and just beacuse you have one or two highly questionable statements or come up with something that can't be proven ..beacuse nobody in their right mind would try to prove or disprove something like that from being so ..well..quite frankly stupid ...u just run with it..when you combine just the two things it makes for some very .... interesting??... people..and even then I could MAYBE take u with some seriousness..prob not..but when you have a shitty attitude and you criticize people who are stateing FACTS ...and then u try to shove it in people's faces ..and then you say you don't..that's who ignorant you are..you are spewing your fucking bs in a thread that doesn't involve that..form what I hear u have your own bs thread ..what?..not enough ppl to try to push your bs on in that thread ?..nobody wants you here .. you completely prove to be pure assholes and stupid ones at that...not only for your stupid ass believes ..but for not just quitting...and what did NASA benefit from a globe earth when it was proven 100s of years ago..what did ANYONE benefit from it..except not being sacered they will fall off when boating....there are conspiracy theorists..then there are you people....


----------



## GoRealUhGro (May 3, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of the Flawoods Monster....it's kinda far out but it has always kinda been interesting to me since it was supposed to if started in Appalachia...I seen some stuff in Mexico about a "witch" that was supposed to resemble it...growing up around here you always hear stories about monsters or something..99.9% is just that..a story..but it makes me think sometimes if they saw something that they just didn't know how to explain ..I have heard stories of people seeing lights of all different things... rockets coming out of the mountain or something coming out if the mountains like a rocket...I wonder how often.. especially long long ago..things may have been seen and didn't know how to explain..I truly bbelievethat quite a few religions have formed by either people coming from the sky or something similar that were much more knowledgeable than us...it states just that in so many of them but I truly believe something happend basically just like they said..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 3, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> It's so funny how people like you completely contradict yourselves ....and call people stupid ...I think you people are bread from a few different things..one..you don't. trust government and things like NASA or anything generation a lot of money beacuse that usually comes with lies and deceit...the government has been caught lying and doing horrible things ...I also have very little faith in gov ..so..two ..you find theories or ideas of complete nonsense and just beacuse you have one or two highly questionable statements or come up with something that can't be proven ..beacuse nobody in their right mind would try to prove or disprove something like that from being so ..well..quite frankly stupid ...u just run with it..when you combine just the two things it makes for some very .... interesting??... people..and even then I could MAYBE take u with some seriousness..prob not..but when you have a shitty attitude and you criticize people who are stateing FACTS ...and then u try to shove it in people's faces ..and then you say you don't..that's who ignorant you are..you are spewing your fucking bs in a thread that doesn't involve that..form what I hear u have your own bs thread ..what?..not enough ppl to try to push your bs on in that thread ?..nobody wants you here .. you completely prove to be pure assholes and stupid ones at that...not only for your stupid ass believes ..but for not just quitting...and what did NASA benefit from a globe earth when it was proven 100s of years ago..what did ANYONE benefit from it..except not being sacered they will fall off when boating....there are conspiracy theorists..then there are you people....


Who you calling ignorant? You don't know the difference between "bread" and bred. beacuse and because and stateing and stating. You took in heliocentric ism on blind faith. It's all made up on mathematical assumption upon mathematical assumption. I could give you a lesson on computational physics, thermal dynamics and the seismographic study of tectonic plates but you would continue to ignore profound evidence of a flat earth. Well cultured and the more intelligent know. The media props up pseudo scientist who toe the company line and regurgitate garbage to perpetuate the status quo. I'm still waiting for one of you globetards to make standing water curve into a 360 degree angle. Now that is....quite frankly..STUPID. Reversing a conditioned brain from indoctrination and mainstream media propaganda is frustrating and hard work. Most of the unbelieving world will reject the message of the messengers.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the day you show me anything even closely resembling proof of anything.....i'll still say you're full of shit


You have been deceived by the great deceivers. In your heart of hearts you know standing water does not curve. You have seen the sun's reflection cast across a calm flat ocean haven't you? Ships don't disappear over the horizon pickup ye ole pirates telescope and bring them back into view ....arrr arrrr


----------



## Beachwalker (May 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You have been deceived by the great deceivers. In your heart of hearts you know standing water does not curve. You have seen the sun's reflection cast across a calm flat ocean haven't you? Ships don't disappear over the horizon pickup ye ole pirates telescope and bring them back into view ....arrr arrrr


*.. exactly*! And it starts even before formal indoctrination in kindergarten, fake pictures and false theories every time you put on a TV (media, one of the five pillars)






Come out of confusion, seek truth, find it, and the truth will set you free (if you let it)


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

John also knew the earth was flat check it out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

i've sought truth my whole life. i've found it in the wisdom of others, i've found it in nature, i've found it in moments of clarity. and none of that has ever made me believe any of the shit you're trying to sell....


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've sought truth my whole life. i've found it in the wisdom of others, i've found it in nature, i've found it in moments of clarity. and none of that has ever made me believe any of the shit you're trying to sell....


Maybe if we ignore them, they'll go away.


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)

Retired Griller and beachwilter- the two dumbest amongst us. They’ll believe anything. No proof required. Such is the power of mental illness.


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> As far as we know.
> 
> However, the space we've labeled as "vacuum" isn't quite the "vacuum" we once believed. It's filled with virtual fields and particles that appear and disappear seemingly out of nowhere. I hold the position that the "speed limit" of light, among other things, is simply limited in space by things we have yet to identify and understand. Even "space" itself might be manipulated in ways that would allow us to travel using methods we haven't even contemplated yet.
> 
> Yet....


This.

The notion that we have all the answers is unbelievably arrogant.

Before Ben Franklin's time, the entire electronic spectrum was an unknown quantity. People saw light and lightning but did not understand anything about them.

I think the same is true today; that there is much in our universe that's undiscovered and therefore its potential cannot be guessed at.

What I wouldn't give for a glimpse, a hint... Nevermind a ride!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

i don't know if they're dumb. crazy, deluded, misled.......or just trolling for fun....i hope its trolling for fun.....it disturbs me that people may actually believe this ridiculous bullshit


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)

It’s the disturbance that makes us mad. These are the mental types that destabilize things. Inuit Natives would have put these two on an ice floe years ago. They’re useless as-is


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

there are a huge amount of things we haven't discovered, and until we do, they might as well not exist as far as we're concerned.
as far as we know, the speed of light is the limit, and we'd do well to at least try to break that limit before we look for new means of travel that may or may not exist.
it's going to be passing difficult to tap into anything we do discover for a long time. we have no idea what to even look for. it's hard to study transient phenomenon that happens light years away from you....
how about we work on developing this system, spreading out so the inevitable disaster that hits the earth won't be the end of us as a species?
i dream, when i'm asleep, when i'm awake, i try to remain in the realm of the practical


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are a huge amount of things we haven't discovered, and until we do, they might as well not exist as far as we're concerned.
> as far as we know, the speed of light is the limit, and we'd do well to at least try to break that limit before we look for new means of travel that may or may not exist.
> it's going to be passing difficult to tap into anything we do discover for a long time. we have no idea what to even look for. it's hard to study transient phenomenon that happens light years away from you....
> how about we work on developing this system, spreading out so the inevitable disaster that hits the earth won't be the end of us as a species?
> i dream, when i'm asleep, when i'm awake, i try to remain in the realm of the practical


Humans shit where they eat. Just look at the mess we've made of our home planet and we're barely 200 years into the industrial age.

We need to get our house in order, and we need to be able to get off this rock ASAP in case we don't manage to avoid trashing the place irrevocably.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Humans shit where they eat. Just look at the mess we've made of our home planet and we're barely 200 years into the industrial age.
> 
> We need to get our house in order, and we need to be able to get off this rock ASAP in case we don't manage to avoid trashing the place irrevocably.


i am firmly in agreement. we should have the moon colonized already, and be seriously working on terra forming mars. from what i've read, people could be living on the surface without breathing gear in under 100 years. once we have this system colonized and have started raiding our ort belt for minerals and metals, and don't have to fight gravity wells to put craft into space, then its time to start looking for habitable planets.


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am firmly in agreement. we should have the moon colonized already, and be seriously working on terra forming mars. from what i've read, people could be living on the surface without breathing gear in under 100 years. once we have this system colonized and have started raiding our ort belt for minerals and metals, and don't have to fight gravity wells to put craft into space, then its time to start looking for habitable planets.


I've played Terraforming Mars, it's a fun boardgame that expands one's horizons of what's possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

never heard of it, but sounds like it could be entertaining


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never heard of it, but sounds like it could be entertaining


Object of the game is to raise the temperature, increase O2 percentage and create oceans. There's a deck of cards full of technologies to help one it more of those objectives. Google it. It's good with 3-4 players.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Object of the game is to raise the temperature, increase O2 percentage and create oceans. There's a deck of cards full of technologies to help one it more of those objectives. Google it. It's good with 3-4 players.


Board games and aliens? GOOD GOD !! Way to seek out truth, the meaning of life and knowledge of self. Expand your horizons, absorb cultural diversity and cultivate your minds.


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)

^^^ look who’s talking...


----------



## Beachwalker (May 4, 2018)

.. here's one for beginners!


----------



## Beachwalker (May 4, 2018)

.. it's a catchy tune!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

"Sometimes people don't want to hear the truth because they don't want their illusions destroyed". Retired Guerilla


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaia_(spacecraft)

This is the spacecraft using parallax techniques to detect not only distance and motion of stars but also the potential presence of planets in other around them.

They expect to find thousands of planets.

Future missions might examine the most promising of these for the presence of extraterrestrial life.

That's pretty amazing, don't you think?


----------



## Beachwalker (May 5, 2018)

_..they keep you doped with religion, sex and TV till you so fucking crazy that you can't even see..





_
Come out of confusion (stop spinning) and stop letting devil's blind you, seek truth, and truth will set you free.


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2018)

If you can’t post without breaking the rules
Don’t post
Or I’ll make it so you can’t


----------

